# Raubfischfänge 2022 - Sponsored by Quantum



## Anglerboard Redaktion (1. Januar 2022)

*Raubfischfänge 2022 - Sponsored by Quantum*



Auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder den beliebten Raubfischfänge-Thread auf dem Anglerboard!
*Und wie gehabt verlosen wir JEDEN MONAT Preise von Quantum.*


*Wie könnt ihr gewinnen?*

Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2022 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung mit Bild postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.
Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zugeschickt.
Wie immer: Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


*Was gibt es zu gewinnen?*

Als Preis gibt es jeden Monat drei mal die Rute* Quantum Drive Spin & Jig in 2,13 m mit 10-40 Gramm WG









Wir freuen uns auf eure Fangmeldungen und wünschen euch viel Glück bei der monatlichen Verlosung!*


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 
der Anfang ist gemacht,  die ersten Räuber 2022.

Fettes Petri und frohes Neues.


----------



## Trollwut (2. Januar 2022)

Wo ist denn der 2022er-Thread?

"Dumpfer" Biss, Anschlag, Drill.
Der hat wohl versucht dem "Eindringling" eine zu paddeln und ist dann beim Anhieb hängen geblieben. Erster Fisch des Jahres. 
Ein kleiner Zielfisch kam auch noch rum.


----------



## Professor Tinca (3. Januar 2022)

Trollwut schrieb:


> Wo ist denn der 2022er-Thread?


 Hier ist er auch schon.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Januar 2022)

Ich habe es endlich Mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft und durfte auch was fangen. Der erste Fisch, am ersten Angeltag und der erste mit der neuen Rute.


----------



## jvonzun (3. Januar 2022)

Ein gutes Neues Jahr wünsche ich!


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (4. Januar 2022)

Gesundes neues Jahr wünsche ich euch allen und Petri für die ersten Fänge des neuen Jahres. Bei mir lief es wegen Eis auf den Seen nicht so, dafür nutzte ich die Zeit um mir ein paar neue Seen mit Slipmöglichkeiten für das neue Jahr zu suchen und bin  fündig geworden und freue mich schon auf die ersten Einsätze. Neue Herausforderungen sind doch immer wieder schön. 

Doch am Neujahr war es tatsächlich möglich an einigen Großen Seen zu angeln und was soll ich sagen ,es war erfolgreich wenn gleich auch keine Riesen dabei waren.


----------



## Pike Pirates (7. Januar 2022)

Petri an alle die erfolgreich in das neue Jahr gestartet sind. 

Über meinen diesjährigen Einstand darf ich mich ebenfalls nicht beklagen.


----------



## Miguel86 (8. Januar 2022)

Bei mir war der erste Ausflug des Jahres auch erfolgreich. Kein Riese aber immerhin.


----------



## blumax (9. Januar 2022)

gesten ans wasser und es gab diese forelle auf ein spinnerbait da hab ich gestaunt das die auf so ein goßen köder gehen


----------



## Eisenkneter (9. Januar 2022)

Bin 2022 jetzt auch dabei.
Ein kleiner Gierschlund in wildem Wetterwechse Rege, Graupel, Sonne, Wind und Regenbogen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (10. Januar 2022)

Moin moin, 
hatte gestern, bei lausigem Wetter, einen Winterzander. 
Hat sich in den Kescher eingerollt, ich schätze wegen der Kälte.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (12. Januar 2022)

Der 5. Versuch in diesem Jahr brachte den 1. Fisch!


----------



## Christian.Siegler (12. Januar 2022)

Ja super. das geht ja schon gut los hier! Petri


----------



## FischFreund84 (13. Januar 2022)

Fischkopp 1961 schrieb:


> Der 5. Versuch in diesem Jahr brachte den 1. Fisch!
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 395569



Petri!

Darf man fragen, wo und worauf du den gefangen hast?


----------



## jkc (14. Januar 2022)

Moin, gestern war nen lustiger Abend. Ich war gute 2,5h mit nem Kollegen unterwegs, ohne jegliche Resonanz. Als wir uns verabschiedeten entschied ich noch kurz an eine andere Stelle zu fahren, dort angekommen wollte ich aber eigentlich auf dem Absatz wieder kehrt machen, da mir der Wasserstand so gar nicht zusagte. Aber naja, ein paar Würfe machste, dachte ich mir.
Auf den ersten 6 Würfen gab es dann 5 Bisse / 3 Fische, beim 10ten Wurf gab es den 6ten Biss und nach einer guten Stunde waren insgesamt 5 Fische in den Kescher gewandert. Dabei war es zeitweise so nebelig, dass ich nichtmal bis zu dem vorm Kescher tobenden Hecht sehen konnte.
	

		
			
		

		
	
















Grüße JK


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (14. Januar 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Petri!
> 
> Darf man fragen, wo und worauf du den gefangen hast?


Im holden Main auf einen schneeweißen Shad. Hat ihm wohl gefallen da er selbst so ein helles Fischlein ist!


----------



## Drillsucht69 (14. Januar 2022)

Moin, gestern war nen lustiger Abend. Ich war gute 2,5h mit nem Kollegen unterwegs, ohne jegliche Resonanz. Als wir uns verabschiedeten entschied ich noch kurz an eine andere Stelle zu fahren, dort angekommen wollte ich aber eigentlich auf dem Absatz wieder kehrt machen, da mir der Wasserstand so gar nicht zusagte. Aber naja, ein paar Würfe machste, dachte ich mir.


jkc schrieb:


> Auf den ersten 6 Würfen gab es dann 5 Bisse / 3 Fische, beim 10ten Wurf gab es den 6ten Biss und nach einer guten Stunde waren insgesamt 5 Fische in den Kescher gewandert. Dabei war es zeitweise so nebelig, dass ich nichtmal bis zu dem vorm Kescher tobenden Hecht sehen konnte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sauber, geile Sache… Wer fleißig ist, wird auch manchmal überrascht und ordentlich belohnt… Durfte ähnliches Mal erleben…Die ersten 13 Würfe mit 13 Kontakten und 8 Strolchen, da staunte ich nicht schlecht und dachte mir was ist hier den los …
Glückwunsch zum guten Riecher !!!


----------



## hanzz (18. Januar 2022)

Erster Fisch 2022

Gab noch zwei Bisse und nen Lütten.
Kumpel hatte sage und schreibe leider 5 Aussteiger. 
Manchmal hat man kein Glück und dann kommt auch noch Pech dazu.


----------



## Mefourlauber (19. Januar 2022)

Die Hochwasserwelle ist durch. Ich war natürlich wieder an meinen Hochwasserspots unterwegs. Es war recht mühsam, aber es gab auch tolle Phasen, in denen die Zander einfach da waren und aggressiv gebissen haben. Fremden Besuch gab es auch… zum Glück nur bis 1,20 M und noch handlebar. Beide Welse konnte ich landen.
Nun wird’s wieder zäher.


----------



## Mefourlauber (19. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gestern war nen lustiger Abend. Ich war gute 2,5h mit nem Kollegen unterwegs, ohne jegliche Resonanz. Als wir uns verabschiedeten entschied ich noch kurz an eine andere Stelle zu fahren, dort angekommen wollte ich aber eigentlich auf dem Absatz wieder kehrt machen, da mir der Wasserstand so gar nicht zusagte. Aber naja, ein paar Würfe machste, dachte ich mir.
> Auf den ersten 6 Würfen gab es dann 5 Bisse / 3 Fische, beim 10ten Wurf gab es den 6ten Biss und nach einer guten Stunde waren insgesamt 5 Fische in den Kescher gewandert. Dabei war es zeitweise so nebelig, dass ich nichtmal bis zu dem vorm Kescher tobenden Hecht sehen konnte.
> 
> 
> ...


Sag mal, fängst du deine Hechte eigentlich immer bei Dunkelheit? Liegt’s an deiner Arbeit oder beißen sie bei dir dann einfach besser?


----------



## Mefourlauber (19. Januar 2022)

So, eben noch mal ne knackige 70 nachgelegt. Ein richtig brutaler Biss, die Zettis zwischen 60-70 hauen meistens am heftigsten rein.


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, gestern war nen lustiger Abend. Ich war gute 2,5h mit nem Kollegen unterwegs, ohne jegliche Resonanz. Als wir uns verabschiedeten entschied ich noch kurz an eine andere Stelle zu fahren, dort angekommen wollte ich aber eigentlich auf dem Absatz wieder kehrt machen, da mir der Wasserstand so gar nicht zusagte. Aber naja, ein paar Würfe machste, dachte ich mir.
> Auf den ersten 6 Würfen gab es dann 5 Bisse / 3 Fische, beim 10ten Wurf gab es den 6ten Biss und nach einer guten Stunde waren insgesamt 5 Fische in den Kescher gewandert. Dabei war es zeitweise so nebelig, dass ich nichtmal bis zu dem vorm Kescher tobenden Hecht sehen konnte.



Frage: Welcher Wobbler ist denn das da auf dem oberen Bild? Die Ösen-Position unterm Kinn lässt irgendwie auf Salmo schließen?

Ich kann leider die Aufschrift auf der Schaufel nicht entziffern. Ein Floating Magnum kann es jedenfalls nicht sein, der hat ne andere Lippe.


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Frage: Welcher Wobbler ist denn das da auf dem oberen Bild? Die Ösen-Position unterm Kinn lässt irgendwie auf Salmo schließen?
> 
> Ich kann leider die Aufschrift auf der Schaufel nicht entziffern. Ein Floating Magnum kann es jedenfalls nicht sein, der hat ne andere Lippe.


Hi, Salmo ist richtig, ist der Whitefish in 18cm, gab es mal für 7€ im Abverkauf bei der Angeldomäne, leider habe ich vor paar Tagen den anderen den ich davon hatte weggehängt und ich meine der ist nicht mehr im Programm.
Das ist jetzt nicht der super Wurfköder da der auch schon ganz gerne überschlägt und nicht übertrieben weit fliegt, aber wenn ich richtig erinnere hatte der im ersten Jahr, als ich ihn verwendet habe, allein 7 hohe 90er gebracht.
Ich glaube der 2te den ich hatte lief deutlich tiefer obwohl beide das exakt gleiche Schaufelmodell hatten, der lief jedenfalls permanent am Grund wo ich den oben ohne einzigen Grundkontakt fische und das ist leider auch der Grund dafür, dass der keine 2 Angeltage alt wurde.


----------



## jkc (20. Januar 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Sag mal, fängst du deine Hechte eigentlich immer bei Dunkelheit? Liegt’s an deiner Arbeit oder beißen sie bei dir dann einfach besser?


Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es in großen Gewässer zu jeder Zeit Fische die man fange kann, ungeachtet der Uhrzeit oder Wetterlage. Die Schwierigkeit besteht "nur" darin, diese zu finden. Wenn ich das letzte Jahr als Maßstab nehme, habe ich deutlich besser am Tag gefangen, aber aktuell ist halt ca. 14 Stunden am Tag dunkel und da schaffe ich es unter der Woche im hellen nicht ans Wasser.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (20. Januar 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Meiner Ansicht nach gibt es in großen Gewässer zu jeder Zeit Fische die man fange kann, ungeachtet der Uhrzeit oder Wetterlage. Die Schwierigkeit besteht "nur" darin, diese zu finden. Wenn ich das letzte Jahr als Maßstab nehme habe ich deutlich besser am Tag gefangen, aber aktuell ist halt ca. 14 Stunden am Tag dunkel und da schaffe ich es unter der Woche im hellen nicht ans Wasser.


Sehe ich ähnlich… Ich Angel aber gerne nachts, da habe ich meist meine Ruhe und ungebrauchte Spots … Finden ist ein gutes Stichwort, geht man oft muss man weniger suchen  … Nicht selten lauern die schon an den verdächtigen Stellen….


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. Januar 2022)

Was ist die Angelei die letzten Wochen und Monate zäh und ich sammel Schneidertage nach dem anderen.
Beim reinen Köderfischangeln hatte ich seit September erst einen Fisch, ansonsten keine Bisse.
Und gestern sah es genauso aus. 10 Stunden lang warten, doch dann kam endlich der langersehnte Biss und mit ihm endlich ein wundervoller Hecht.
Das habe ich echt gebraucht...


----------



## Slappy (22. Januar 2022)

Endlich, endlich hat es mal geklappt. 
Zwar nur ein relativ kleiner, aber es ist tatsächlich mein erster!!!! 
Irgendwie wollten die Freunde bisher nie mitspielen. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht wieder so lange bis der nächste hängen bleibt.


----------



## Astacus74 (22. Januar 2022)

Petri Heil auch wenn es nur ein kleiner war die wollen auch gefunden und überlistet werden


Gruß Frank


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. Januar 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Zwar nur ein relativ kleiner, aber es ist tatsächlich mein erster!!!!



Petri zum allerersten Hecht! Da spielt die Größe gar keine Rolle - der wird Dir immer als Premiere im Gedächtnis bleiben


----------



## MikeHawk (23. Januar 2022)

Für mich gabs am Wochenende gleich mehrere premieren. Ich war zum allerersten mal in den Niederlanden angeln. 

Nach 2 erfolglosen versuchen in DE wollte ich es einmal dort mit Deadbaiten versuchen und meinen ersten Hecht ganz klassich mit toten köfi auf grund überlisten.

Was soll ich sagen:
Erster fisch 2022
Erster holland Hecht 
Erster deadbait Hecht 
Erster Meter Hecht überhaupt nach ü30j. angeln.

108cm auf sardine


----------



## Dennis Knoll (24. Januar 2022)

Gestern waren wir zu fünft unterwegs und haben an einem Großgewässer unsere Köderfische gebadet.
Nach original 10 Stunden dann der lang ersehnte Biss. Es war bereits am dämmern als die Schnur abzog.
Nur ein Fisch auf 5 Leute aber ich bin glücklich, dass wir es gemeinsam dann doch geschafft und nicht aufgegeben haben.


----------



## Bravissimo (24. Januar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *Raubfischfänge 2022 - Sponsored by Quantum *
> ...
> *Was gibt es zu gewinnen?*
> 
> ...


Schade, dass es den gleichen Preis gibt wie letztes Jahr.

Vor 2 Jahren gab es ein schönes Köderpakte aus 3 Wobblern, was ich 1x gewinnen durfte.
Und letztes Jahr hab ich 1x die oben genannte Rute als Cast gewonnen. Da die aber für meinen Junior (10) gedacht war, er damit aber noch nicht zurecht kommt, hab ich nochmal mitgemacht und hatte echt nochmal das Glück und durfte die Spin gewinnen. Mit der ist mein Junior sehr zufrieden.
Gute Rute zum kleinen Preis, hier sogar kostenlos!


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (24. Januar 2022)

Bravissimo schrieb:


> Schade, dass es den gleichen Preis gibt wie letztes Jahr.


Mitte des Jahres wechselt der Preis eventuell...


----------



## Snâsh (24. Januar 2022)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Mitte des Jahres wechselt der Preis eventuell...


Finde es lustig: 3x Preise gewonnen und jetzt Fragen wann es sich ändert.... 
Ihr macht ne Super Sache liebe Anglerboard Redaktion !


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (25. Januar 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Finde es lustig: 3x Preise gewonnen und jetzt Fragen wann es sich ändert....
> Ihr macht ne Super Sache liebe Anglerboard Redaktion !


Also hier lohnt sich das Mitmachen! Auf geht's!!!!


----------



## Dennis95 (25. Januar 2022)

Grüße und Petri an alle,

vor 2 Wochen in Holland gewesen, Rute raus, Gummi dran, ausgeworfen, eingeschlagen. 

Hammer Tag gewesen. 

Liebe Grüße
Und Petri!


----------



## Kröte (26. Januar 2022)

2022 ist entschneidert 

dieser Rheinzetti wollte zum Fototermin mitkommen.


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (27. Januar 2022)

So, der 10 Versuch in 2022 brachte auch mir nun den 1. Stachelritter.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. Januar 2022)

Hach, war das heute ein schöner Tag 
Gemeinsam mit Freunden am Wasser, keine körperlichen Beschwerden und weil der Tag so schön war, sich auch keine Sorgen gemacht.
Einfach Mal Balsam für die Seele und passend dazu lief es richtig gut.

Direkt am ersten Spot das Tripple komplett gemacht. Auf Gummifisch gab es zwei kleine Zander, einen tollen Barsch und einen Hecht.
Später am Nachmittag konnte ich noch zum Abschluss einen weiteren tollen Hecht auf Köderfisch (Makrele) im Polder fangen.

Schon lange keinen so erfolgreichen Tag in Sachen Frequenz mehr gehabt. Ich freue mich


----------



## hanzz (28. Januar 2022)

Na läuft doch wieder Dennis Knoll 
Petri


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (29. Januar 2022)

Moin und Petri zu den ganzen tollen Fängen und Erlebnissen am Wasser. Bei mir läuft´s momentan schleppend. Die Herausforderung liegt darin die neuen Seen zu erkunden und kennen zu lernen, das ist im Winter denke ich noch ein ticken schwieriger. Wie schon mal geschrieben hatte ich mir während des Eises ein paar Stellen angeschaut und mittlerweile ausprobiert.





Klenzsee MV (Wustrow)




Großer Priepert See MV die Karten für die Seen gibts unter folgendem Link https://aks.angelkarten-havel.de/verkauf.php
Leider gab es bisher keine Bisse ,dennoch habe ich schon einige Erkenntnisse sammeln können und mit dem Echolot aufgezeichnet.

Ja die letzten Angeltage waren lang und zäh, so war ich letzten Sonntag vom Ufer aus unterwegs den ganzen Tag ohne Zupfer, lustig dabei war, das ich das letzte Gewässer anfuhr das ganz in der Nähe ist und dort an einer Brücke die Eisfrei war einen 66er Esox verhaften konnte , man war das ein Gefühl nach etlichen Schneidertagen.






Hatte ich den Code geknackt in Form eines kleinen Kanals zwischen zwei Großen Seen? Das wollte ich herausfinden und fuhr am Mittwoch nach Feierabend nochmal eine Stunde an diesem Gewässer und tatsächlich konnte ich wieder einen Esox verhaften 68 cm lang. Damit kann man natürlich noch keine verwertbare Aussage treffen , deshalb geht's gleich nochmal an's Wasser um zu sehen ob es wieder klappt. Ich will euch natürlich nicht vorenthalten das ich das Gewässer im Bezug auf's Hechtangeln gut kenne , wir alle wissen das die Gewässerkenntnis vieles erleichtert. In diesem Gewässersystem ist es so das sich die Kleinfische ab Januar in diesem Kanal einfinden und die Hechte meistens so  um die 60 cm groß, ein 80iger wäre hier durchaus "Kapital" ihnen folgen. Die Stellen muss man sich bisschen erarbeiten. Okay ich wünsche euch weiterhin tolle Erlebnisse ich muss jetzt nochmal los denn ab 17Uhr heute Nachmittag gilt die nächste Sturmwarnung mit Böen um die 130kmh.Jetzt nochmal den letzten Esox.


----------



## blumax (29. Januar 2022)

endlich mal wider fisch


----------



## Hakki Hamburch (29. Januar 2022)

Mefo’s Januar 2022 von der Ostholsteinischen Ostseeküste


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Januar 2022)

Januar Meerforelle 65 cm 3,5 KG aus der Ostholsteinischen Bucht


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (30. Januar 2022)

Petri. Die Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse an diesem Gewässer sollten mich nicht täuschen und so konnte ich tatsächlich wieder einen Esox in der Größen Kategorie in diesem Gewässer überlisten. Ein weiterer hat es geschafft auszusteigen, es sei ihm gegönnt. Bei dem Gewässer handelt es sich um den Kammerkanal bei Neustrelitz, er ist ein Kanal zwischen dem Zierker See in Neustrelitz und dem Woblitzsee bei Wesenberg.https://www.google.de/maps/place/Ka...04f5b435ea0e9e4!8m2!3d53.3309091!4d13.0346793 Der Kanal ist ca. 1,60-2,00 Meter tief, der Zierker See ist max 3,00 Meter tief, unterbrochen sind beide Seen durch die Schleuse Voßwinkel. Hier sollte man sich Strukturen bzw. Stellen suchen die abweichen d.h. "Schilfwiesen" wie folgend auf dem Bild, überhängende Büsche, Äste , Brücken wenn vorhanden und immer Augen offen halten wo sich Kleinfische aufhalten. Als Köder benutze ich sehr häufig den Fox Rage Zander Pro Shad in 14cm in weiß mit rotem Kopf. https://www.germantackle.de/Fox-Rage-Zander-Pro-Shad-14-cm-1-Stueck-Red-Head_1 mit einem 4/0 er Jigkopf in 5gr.
Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und erholsame Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (30. Januar 2022)

Hoi,

heute am schmalen Bach war eigentlich Döbelpirsch angesagt! Das Bächle ist gerade mal 2,5 m breit und ca. 50 cm tief! Bin da zum Teil auf den Knien rumgerutscht um einen Döbel auf Sicht zu erwischen aber von denen wollte keiner  Zielfisch gab es also keinen und mit dem habe ich da gar nicht gerechnet! Aber wenigstens Fisch und an der UL Flitsche hat der richtig spaß gemacht!

Grussen Michael


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (31. Januar 2022)

Guten morgen! Sturmtief "Nadia" ist über uns hinweg gefegt und gab mir trotzdem die Möglichkeit gestern Nachmittag es nochmal am Kanal zu probieren. Im Anschluss wollte ich es eventuell nochmal an einem unserer Seen versuchen, als ich aber am Zierker See vorbei fuhr und die Wellen sah, war mir klar das es sinnfrei wäre, der Wind war tatsächlich noch so doll , das ich abbrach. Der  See liegt in einem Park und es macht keinen Sinn sich bei so einem starken Wind der Gefahr von umstürzenden Bäumen oder Ästen auszusetzen. Natürlich hat es wieder geklappt, ich konnte insgesamt drei Hechte verhaften, wobei einer auf's Foto durfte.
Dies ist denn wohl erstmal der letzte für diesen Monat. Euch weiterhin viel Erfolg und Spaß am Wasser.


----------



## inselkandidat (31. Januar 2022)

Januarbombe aus MV...76cm


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (31. Januar 2022)

Moin,
bei mir gab es heute zum Monatsabschluss eine schöne 53 er Meerforelle in OH
TL


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (31. Januar 2022)

inselkandidat schrieb:


> Januarbombe aus MV...76cm


Dickes Petri von mir , super Fisch


----------



## jkc (31. Januar 2022)

Petri Leute, also ich muss ja mal sagen, dafür dass die Meerforelle auch der Fisch der 1000 Würfe genannt wird, sind hier im Board einige sehr regelmäßig erfolgreich


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (31. Januar 2022)

Ja da hast Du recht jkc und das mit den 1000 Würfen habe ich zum Glück noch nie erlebt    weist ja Mann muss einfach los .....


----------



## inselkandidat (31. Januar 2022)

@ jck: Obacht! von 2 Würfe bis 5 Tage durchschneidern a' 10 Stunden durchpeitschen war schon alles dabei. 

Auf den ersten Wurf hatte ich allerdings auch noch keine..


----------



## Mefourlauber (31. Januar 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Moin,
> bei mir gab es heute zum Monatsabschluss eine schöne 53 er Meerforelle in OH
> TL


Mensch, lass mir noch was drin bis Mitte März 
Petri, läuft ja gut in 2022 !
Alte Welle bringt Forelle….
PS: gerade gesehen , im MF Thread schriebst du ja auch schon von der alten Welle


----------



## laxvän (31. Januar 2022)

Nachdem ich in der letzten Woche noch einige Male erfolglos vor Beginn der Schonzeit unterwegs war, gab es am vergangenen Donnerstag doch noch den ersehnten Saisonabschlussfisch.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Januar 2022)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern, schön was da für Fisch raus gekommen sind 


hanzz schrieb:


> Na läuft doch wieder Dennis Knoll
> Petri


Danke dir,
endlich läuft es wieder. Sowohl Gesundheitlich als auch von den Fische her geht es Bergauf. 

Es ist zwar (bis auf den einen Tag am Freitag) nie leicht, dafür freut man sich aber umso mehr.
Samstag und Sonntag lief ebenfalls klasse. Auch wenn ich jeweils nur einen Kontakt am Tag hatte, so war es doch in beiden Fällen ein richtig toller Fisch und ich freue mich wie Sau, durchgehalten zu haben.


----------



## salanka (31. Januar 2022)

Petri allen. Bei mir liefs schlecht im Januar, bis auf einen kleinen Barsch nix zu machen


----------



## Luis2811 (1. Februar 2022)

Petri an alle die erfolgreich waren. 

Bei mir hat es den ganzen Monat (war ca. 10 Mal am Wasser) nur einen Biss gegeben und der blieb nicht hängen. Hoffentlich wird der Februar etwas besser.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Februar 2022)

Hier kommen die Gewinner für Januar:

inselkandidat
Dennis95
Miguel86 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet mir Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (3. Februar 2022)

Petri und herzlichen Glückwunsch. Gestern nach Feierabend  ging es nochmal zum Kanal und siehe da, es hat sich wieder einer austricksen lassen.
Für dieses Gewässer gilt keine Hechtschonzeit.https://www.lav-mv.de/gewaesservz/waters/view/12286
bis Bald


----------



## Miguel86 (3. Februar 2022)

Ich hab gewonnen - danke!

Hier dann gleich der Fisch für Februar


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (5. Februar 2022)

Petri. Gestern nach Feierabend  ,kam ich nach Hause und die erwartete Stroft GTP S Typ 04 war daheim angekommen. Jetzt war ich natürlich heiß, die so gelobte Schnur zu erproben, da ich eh an's Wasser wollte, um einen entdeckten Köder (Zikade) aus einem überhängenden Ast mit Hilfe der Wathose zu ergaunern. So konnte ich beides verbinden und die neue Schnur vor Ort aufspulen. Der Zweck liegt darin, das es an einigen Gewässern vom Ufer aus tatsächlich auf Wurfweite ankommt und da können 5- 10 Meter schon einen Unterschied ausmachen. Nach den ersten Würfen war klar das man tatsächlich weiter wirft mit der Schnur sie gleitet lautlos durch die Ringe usw. , aber für mich rechtfertigt sie tatsächlich den hohen Preis nicht. Ich benutze auf den anderen Kombo's die Daiwa J-braid X8 in 0,16 und die kann das auch, etwas weniger Wurfweite vllt. diese besagten 5-10 Meter mehr nicht. Auf den Kombo's sind alles Shimano Stradic's  6 Stk. an der Zahl. Getestet wurde mit einer Kombo die vorher mit der J-Braid bespult war. Für mich das gute ist, das ich eine 400m Spule bestellt hatte und somit Puffer habe fall's mal Schnur flöten geht. Mein Fazit Stroft GTP S mit einer Lauflänge von 400m für 130,- Euro hebt sich nicht wesentlich ab außer vom Preis, mir bringt es was, da es für einige Gewässer bedeutend ist etwas mehr Wurfweite zu erreichen. Vom Boot aus würde ich allerdings weiterhin zur J-Braid greifen 300m für 30,-Euro ,da ich alle Rollen immer voll bespule ohne zu unterfüttern. Natürlich sind andere Schnüren denen auch unterlegen , dabei waren schon Balzer Iron Line 8 fach, Shimano Kairiki 8fach, Spiderwire usw. die ich nicht empfehlen kann. Das sind meine eigenen Erfahrungen und Handlungen die in keiner Weise für Euch zutreffen müssen. Die Kombo ist eine Abu Garcia Rocksweeper 902 MH 20-50 g Wurfgewicht in 2,74 Länge mit einer 3000er Shimano Stradic Ci 4 bespult mit der Stroft GTPS Typ 04. Damit konnte ich gestern folgende Fische überlisten ein Barsch 32 cm und zwei Hechte 67 und 68cm. Petri und viel Spaß am Wasser, Eins noch ich habe erst einen Tag mit der Schnur gefischt ,somit ist der Test noch im vollem Gange , am Ende des Jahres gebe ich noch einmal ein Feedback. Nun die Räuber


----------



## blumax (5. Februar 2022)

heut morgen ans wasser und die beiden hechte kamen raus 70 und 90


----------



## Snâsh (7. Februar 2022)

So: Ich wollte auch einmal mitmachen.

Wie bereits im PLZ-6er gepostet:
Am Samstag konnte ich meinen neuen PB fangen. In Zusammenarbeit mit 2 Boardies und einem anderen Kollegen konnte ich diese wunderschöne, quergehakte Nacktschnecke landen. Drilldauer ca. 10min am Buhnenkopf. Die Temperatur hat mir definitiv geholfen und der Fisch konnte nicht all Kräfte mobilisieren. Das entsprechende "stärkere" Zanderequipment hat dabei geholfen den Fisch zu landen. Landehilfe durch die Kollegen war unabdingbar und durch meinen großen Kescher ohne Probleme zu realisieren. 150er Wels in Kescher funktioniert ohne Probleme!


----------



## Lil Torres (7. Februar 2022)

petri allen erfolgreichen hier, tolle fische die da schon raus gekommen sind. ich war die letzten tage auch immer mal unterwegs und hatte an einem nicht ganz so einfachen gewässer fast immer fischkontakt. der beste fisch kam auf einen barsch an der driftenden posenmontage und stieg mir kurz vor dem kescher aus...  hätte wohl an meinem pb gekratzt...

hier mal ein schicker esox den ich am vergangenen samstag fangen durfte, davon gibt's dann auch mal ein foto.

viel erfolg euch weiterhin, bei mir läuft jetzt die letzte woche vor der schonzeit. mal sehen was noch geht bis dahin...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (11. Februar 2022)

Holla die Waldfee,

ist das ein Kreuz mit den Döbeln. Bin wieder auf den Knien rumgerutscht und die sind zwar da aber beißen tun nur solche Spritzer! 
Irgendwie werden ich den Verdacht nicht los das es keine leichte Aufgabe wird die mit der UL Flitsche zu überlisten .

Grussen Michael


----------



## schnubbi1307 (12. Februar 2022)




----------



## blumax (13. Februar 2022)

heut das letzte vor der schonzeit ans wasser und die 3 hechte kammen raus


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. Februar 2022)

Sers,

alles wie gehabt nur diesmal an einer weit entfernten Stelle und wie sich die Fischbilder doch gleichen!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. Februar 2022)

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

Am Wochenende lag der Schwerpunkt beim Angeln mit dem Köderfisch. Doch mit dem Köderfisch konnte ich nichts fangen, dafür aber mit der Spinnrute.
Während ich zuerst auf der UL Rute nichts fangen konnte, hat sich dann auf der normalen Spinnrute ein Barsch meinen Köder geschnappt  Einen weiteren Hecht konnte ich dort noch fangen, den ich aber nicht weiter fotografiert habe.




Zur späteren Stunde wollte ich dann noch Mal mit der UL Rute angreifen, weil sehr viel Kleinfisch da waren und kleine Barsche vermutet wurden. Doch schon beim ersten Wurf hat sich ein Hecht meinen c.a. 2-3cm kleinen Köder geschnappt. Immer wieder dasselbe, wenn ich Ultralight angel 
Der Kollege hatte den Bauch aber auch ordentlich voll mit Brutfisch.


----------



## jvonzun (15. Februar 2022)




----------



## PirschHirsch (15. Februar 2022)

Goil - da war offenbar jemand Huchen-Suchen 

Was wollte der denn fressen (Zopf, Wobbler, Gummi, Streamer etc.)?


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Februar 2022)

Das beste Fang Bild ever!!!


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (15. Februar 2022)

Super tolles Foto und ohne Handschuhe


----------



## Seele (15. Februar 2022)

Sieht so aus als war das selbst für jvonzun ein ganz besonderer Fang. 
Fettes Petri Jon


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Februar 2022)

tomxxxtom schrieb:


> Das beste Fang Bild ever!!!


Ja, mit der heutigen Technik ist das definitiv richtig. Wobei ich die Bilder von Slava Stochl in seinen "Jahr des Sportanglers-Büchern" auch sehr gut fand.


----------



## tomxxxtom (15. Februar 2022)

Gert-Show schrieb:


> Ja, mit der heutigen Technik ist das definitiv richtig. Wobei ich die Bilder von Slava Stochl in seinen "Jahr des Sportanglers-Büchern" auch sehr gut fand.


Die Technik ist hier zweitrangig, es geht um den Moment.


----------



## jvonzun (15. Februar 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Goil - da war offenbar jemand Huchen-Suchen
> 
> Was wollte der denn fressen (Zopf, Wobbler, Gummi, Streamer etc.)?



Ja, war 4 Tage in Österreich auf Huchen-Jagd  
Dieser biss auf einen 20cm Gummi


----------



## Gert-Show (15. Februar 2022)

tomxxxtom Ich bin doch bei dir. Ich wollte damit zum Ausdruck bringen, dass Slava mit den damaligen Momentaufnahmen und der (heute historisch angesehenen) damaligen analogen Technik ebenso wahre Kunstwerke geschaffen hat, wie es hier jvonzun macht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Februar 2022)

jvonzun schrieb:


>


Wie ich deine Bilder immer feiere. Wahnsinn!
Dickes Petri


----------



## schnubbi1307 (20. Februar 2022)

Ein erfolgreicher Tag war das, leider kein so schönes Bild.


----------



## schnubbi1307 (25. Februar 2022)

Die letzten vor der Schonzeit


----------



## Mefourlauber (25. Februar 2022)

Moin,
bedingt durch das durchgehend hohe Wasser an Rhein mit entsprechender Trübung ging fast jeden Angeltag was…besonders große Köder um die 20 cm in Slomo geführt brachten Fisch und brutale Tocks. Die Entnahme habe ich recht „defensiv“ gestaltet.


----------



## Esox 1960 (25. Februar 2022)

...


----------



## schnubbi1307 (26. Februar 2022)

Es kam heute doch noch zu einem Angelausflug an die Peene. Der Tag wurde mit einem Küchenhecht belohnt irgendwas zwischen 60 und 70 cm.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. März 2022)

Hier kommen die Gewinner für Februar:

Lil Torres 
blumax 
Mefourlauber 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet mir Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## Lil Torres (1. März 2022)

mega cool, vielen dank!!


----------



## Mefourlauber (1. März 2022)

Vielen Dank, das freut mich


----------



## blumax (1. März 2022)

ich möchte misch recht herzlich bedanken


----------



## ado (4. März 2022)

Die Kids sind voll mit dabei. 
Neben gefühlten 1000 Steinen die im Wasser landen und immer wieder dem Griff an die Kapuze damit niemand baden geht. Konnten wir tatsächlich auch noch eine Forelle landen 
Konnte einem kleinen Blinker nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (4. März 2022)

Hoi,

heute gab es nochmal zwei Fische. Ich habe es dann sein gelassen weil ne Völkerwanderung von Anglern am Bach war.
Ärgerlich das bei einigen das Wort Rücksicht beim Miteinander im Leben nicht vorkommt!

Grussen Michael


----------



## jvonzun (8. März 2022)




----------



## ado (11. März 2022)

Es ist immer wieder eine coole Überraschung wenn man beim Forellen fischen von einem schönen Beifang überrascht wird. 
Ein super 38er Barsch hat sich den kleinen Gummifisch geschnappt. 
Die Mission Forelle konnte dann im Verlauf auch noch erfolgreich abgeschlossen werden.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (12. März 2022)

Petri zu den schönen Fängen. Auch ich konnte mal wieder an's Wasser.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. März 2022)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern.

Nach einem desaströsen Bootsurlaub, der ohne Boot stattgefunden hat, wurde ich am vergangenem Wochenende auf ein anderes Boot eingeladen, wo wir dann den Saisonabschluss vom Boot zelebriert haben.
Wir haben zwar nicht viel gefangen, doch jeder konnte einen Hecht landen. Meiner war dann auch der Größte der Tour. Allerdings haben mein Kumpel und ich jeder noch einen 1,20m Hecht im Drill verloren. Unglaublich, was für ein Tag!
Besser kann so ein Saisonabschluss kaum sein. Mal schauen ob ich es vor der Schonzeit/Kunstköderverbot noch Mal vom Ufer aus los schaffe.


----------



## Esox 1960 (14. März 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Dickes Petri allen Fängern.
> 
> Nach einem desaströsen Bootsurlaub, der ohne Boot stattgefunden hat, wurde ich am vergangenem Wochenende auf ein anderes Boot eingeladen, wo wir dann den Saisonabschluss vom Boot zelebriert haben.
> Wir haben zwar nicht viel gefangen, doch jeder konnte einen Hecht landen. Meiner war dann auch der Größte der Tour. Allerdings haben mein Kumpel und ich jeder noch einen 1,20m Hecht im Drill verloren. Unglaublich, was für ein Tag!
> ...





Da" schmunzelt " aber einer.............Petri Heil, toller Fisch.


----------



## Seele (14. März 2022)

Heute gab's ne schöne Forelle bei mir....


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. März 2022)

Schöne Schnabelforelle.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Seele (14. März 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Schöne Schnabelforelle.
> Petri Heil.


Auf Forellenzopf fängt man Forellen, das hab ich so gelernt.


----------



## Jo_Bai (15. März 2022)

Erfolgreicher Tag am Forellenteich und Fisch für die ganzen Freunde und Familie


----------



## Aalzheimer (15. März 2022)

Seele schrieb:


> Heute gab's ne schöne Forelle bei mir....
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 401306


Was für eine tolle Zeichnung


----------



## Lorenz (15. März 2022)

Liebe Grüße aus Tansania


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (16. März 2022)

Petri, Lorenz! 

Toller Fisch!  Was ist das für eine Art?


----------



## jkc (16. März 2022)

Amberjack würde ich als Salzwassernoob meinen

Grüße und Petri


----------



## Lorenz (16. März 2022)

Der mit dem Fisch tanzt schrieb:


> Petri, Lorenz!
> Toller Fisch!  Was ist das für eine Art?


Petri Dank! 
Bernsteinmakrele (Amberjack)


----------



## DwarF (17. März 2022)

Petri an alle Fänger,

ich konnte die letzten Tage die Forellensaison einläuten.
Für den Anfang nicht schlecht. Hoffentlich läuft es so weiter 

Grüße
Paul


----------



## fishhawk (18. März 2022)

Hallo,


DwarF schrieb:


> Für den Anfang nicht schlecht.


Petri.

Die passt m.E. aber nicht zu Deinem Nickname.


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. März 2022)

DwarF schrieb:


> Petri an alle Fänger,
> 
> ich konnte die letzten Tage die Forellensaison einläuten.
> Für den Anfang nicht schlecht. Hoffentlich läuft es so weiter
> ...


Sehr schöne Meerforelle, wo bist Du am Start.....


----------



## DwarF (18. März 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Meerforelle, wo bist Du am Start.....


Danke für die Blumen 
Das ist eine Seeforelle. Ich bin im schönen Sauerland an den Ruhrverbandsseen unterwegs. ;-)


----------



## fishhawk (18. März 2022)

Hallo,


DwarF schrieb:


> Das ist eine Seeforelle


Salmo Trutta ist anhand von Fotos nicht so leicht nach Bach-, See-, Meerforelle zu unterscheiden.

Seeforelle vom Ufer aus ist bestimmt ein Highlight.

Die hast  Du vermutlich der Arbeit von Herrn Kühlmann zu verdanken?


----------



## Lajos1 (18. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Salmo Trutta ist anhand von Fotos nicht so leicht nach Bach-, See-, Meerforelle zu unterscheiden.
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich bin mal in der Gegend von Ulvik (Hardangerfjord) zu einem Bergsee hochgewandert, Solseivatn, dort waren gut Seeforellen zu fangen. Allerdings waren die meist zwischen 40 und 45 cm  (Mindestmaß dort zu der Zeit 35 cm). Da konnte man durchaus mit 5 Forellen in einer Stunde rechnen. Ist allerdings schon runde 50 Jahre her.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (18. März 2022)

Hallo,

Seeforellen habe ich bisher wissentlich nur in der Gmundner Traun gefangen.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ist allerdings schon runde 50 Jahre her.


Bei mir nicht ganz so lange. Das letzte Mal aber auch schon gut 20 Jahre.



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hardangerfjord


In Norwegen hab ich  zwar auch schon an Seeufern gefischt, dort aber nur Fische gefangen, die ich als Bachforellen taxiert habe..

An den Bergseen war ich aber nicht.

Am Fjordufer dann auch silberne Fische ohne rote Tupfen, die ich als Meerforellen gezählt habe.

In den Brutstationen des Ruhrtalsperrenverbands werden m.W. Seeforellen gezogen und dann in die bewirtschafteten Gewässer besetzt.

Der Erfolg dieser Maßnahmen kann sich m.E. sehen lassen.


----------



## jvonzun (19. März 2022)

nach 10 Jahren Warten konnte ich meinen Schweizer Forellen-PB endlich ordentlich nach oben schrauben


----------



## magut (19. März 2022)

Unglaublich .Dickes Petri Heil


----------



## fishhawk (20. März 2022)

Hallo,

Petri


jvonzun schrieb:


> nach 10 Jahren Warten


ist die Freude dann umso größer???


----------



## Skott (20. März 2022)

jvonzun , ein ganz dickes PETRI an Dich und das ist ein tolles Foto!!!
Kannst du etwas zu den Maßen sagen?


----------



## jvonzun (20. März 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Petri
> 
> ist die Freude dann umso größer???



danke! Ja,die Freude ist gross, nun versuche ich aber auch diese noch zu übertreffen  . Mal schauen, wie lange das dauert.

Skott, sie war 86 cm lang


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. März 2022)

Wahnsinn Jvonzun, was für ein schöner Fisch  ein dickes Petri Heil von mir


----------



## fishhawk (20. März 2022)

Hallo,


jvonzun schrieb:


> Mal schauen, wie lange das dauert.


So wie ich Dich einschätze ist die Frage tatsächlich eher "wann" , als "ob".


----------



## ado (22. März 2022)

Mit jvonzun's Monsterforelle kann sie nicht mithalten (nochmal ein riesen Petri Heil an dieser Stelle) 
Aber ich war gestern nochmal für ein paar Minuten am Wasser und konnte im etwas mehr als knöcheltiefen Wasser eine sehr schöne Bachforelle fangen. 
Höchst wahrscheinlich ein Satzfisch aber mit 45cm zumindest ein schöner, der sich in der stärkeren Strömung auch echt gut verkauft hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (22. März 2022)

Also ich finde Deine vom Habitus her schöner !

Lass´ sie Dir gut schmecken  - lachsrotes Fleisch ?

R.S.


----------



## ado (23. März 2022)

Rheinspezie: Das Fleisch der Forelle war tatsächlich schon relativ rot. Hatte auch ne Menge Krebschen (vor allem Bachflohkrebse) gefressen.

Was mir bei der Forelle noch aufgefallen ist war eine extrem vergrößerte Gallenblase die komplett gefüllt war mit einer Art Gallensteine allerdings waren die eher gallertartig als wirkliche Steine. 
Hab ich so noch nie gesehen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (23. März 2022)

Bei mir gab es einen Elsässer Saibling auf Fleischmade am Forellensee. Leider der einzige Fang den Tag, da sich die Fische  äußerst zierten.


----------



## Lajos1 (23. März 2022)

ado schrieb:


> Rheinspezie: Das Fleisch der Forelle war tatsächlich schon relativ rot. Hatte auch ne Menge Krebschen (vor allem Bachflohkrebse) gefressen.
> 
> Was mir bei der Forelle noch aufgefallen ist war eine extrem vergrößerte Gallenblase die komplett gefüllt war mit einer Art Gallensteine allerdings waren die eher gallertartig als wirkliche Steine.
> Hab ich so noch nie gesehen.


Hallo,

eine große Gallenblase deutet normalerweise auf einen hungernden Fisch hin.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## ado (23. März 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> eine große Gallenblase deutet normalerweise auf einen hungernden Fisch hin.
> 
> ...


Ja aber die Gallenblase war extrem vergrößert und nicht mit klarem flüssigem Inhalt gefüllt sondern mit einer trüben gallertartigen Masse (eventuell auch ein Tumor in der Gallenblase). Ich hab schon pralle Gallenblasen gesehen, aber noch keine wie diese. Was eine normale volle Gallenblase bedeutet ist mir schon bewusst... Aber die war komisch. Ansonsten war der Fisch aber top fit und bei bester Gesundheit.


----------



## motocross11 (24. März 2022)

Moin, viel war ich bisher noch nicht angeln aber ein paar Fische sind dann schon raus gekommen.


----------



## Forelle74 (25. März 2022)

Hab vor ein paar Tagen ne schöne Bafo erwischt.


----------



## ado (27. März 2022)

Ich hab ja versprochen den ersten Fisch auf die hier gewonnene Rute mit euch zu teilen. 
Und es hätte besser nicht sein können, gefangen hat die Forelle mein Sohn (4 Jahre) und ich durfte mit der Kleinen (2 1/2) den Kescher bedienen. Kein Monster, aber genau richtig um ihn alleine machen zu lassen.
Danach wurde der Fisch fleißig vermessen und während die Kleine ihre ersten Angelerfahrungen machte stieg sogar da nochmal eine Forelle ein die unter meiner Hilfe und durch Keschern des Bruders auch erfolgreich gelandet werden konnte. 
Ich befürchte ich werde bald die nächste Rute kaufen müssen . 
Stolz wie Oskar ging es dann heim zu Mama.


----------



## Lorenz (1. April 2022)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Liebe Grüße aus Tansania


Nachtrag


----------



## ado (4. April 2022)

Vor der nächsten Regenperiode hab ich heute Nachmittag nochmal zwei Stunden locker machen können. 
Wasser war noch leicht braun und es ging ein echt eisiger Wind. 
Immerhin hat mich dann eine 40er doch noch entschneidert. 
Wird Zeit dass es wieder Mai wird. Dann kann man wieder Hecht und Zander fischen  - Forelle ist ja nur so halb als Raubfisch zu zählen...


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. April 2022)

Kurz vor Ende der Schonzeit ging es noch Mal los und der Tag war unerwartet und sehr erfolgreich.
Da ich danach krank war, habe ich es vorher nicht geschafft diese zu posten.

Alle Fische an unterschiedlichsten Spots und auf Gummi geknallt.
Der erste an einen Spot, der mir die ganze Saison noch nicht einen Fisch gebracht hat.


----------



## fishhawk (5. April 2022)

Hallo,

Petri Dennis.

Die Hechte sehen ja ziemlich lädiert aus.  Ist das in dem Gewässer normal?


----------



## Mefourlauber (6. April 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hier kommen die Gewinner für Februar:
> 
> Mefourlauber
> 
> ...


Gestern ist der Gewinn bei mir angekommen. Herzlichen Dank dafür 
Die Rute macht einen guten Eindruck, hätte ich so in der Form nicht erwartet. Und da ja Zanderschonzeit ist kann sie auch noch nicht eingeweiht werden, aber das Trockenwedeln verspricht eine gute Zandertauglichkeit!!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (6. April 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Die Hechte sehen ja ziemlich lädiert aus. Ist das in dem Gewässer normal?


Diese Art der Macken sind normal. Vor allem in dieser Jahreszeit.
Aber die Macke sehe ich unabhängig vom Gewässer.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. April 2022)

Hier kommen die Gewinner für März:

DwarF 
ado 
Forelle74

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet mir Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## Slappy (6. April 2022)

Eigentlich wollte ich die Barsche ärgern.... Die Satzforellen waren aber deutlich williger!


----------



## fishhawk (6. April 2022)

Hallo,


Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Diese Art der Macken sind normal. Vor allem in dieser Jahreszeit.


Alles klar.

Kannte ich bisher nicht so, hab aber auch keine Erfahrung mit Hechten zu dieser Jahreszeit.


----------



## ado (7. April 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Hier kommen die Gewinner für März:
> 
> DwarF
> ado
> ...


Uiii wie cool, da wird sich die Kleine aber freuen 
Herzlichen Dank


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. April 2022)

Sers,

unverhofft doch noch eine Forelle am Haken gehabt. Kurzes Foto an der gespannten Schnur und beim entspannen hat sich der Fisch selbst gelöst dank Schonhaken . Leider siedelt sich nach der schwarzen Pest auch die nächste schon an (Nilgänse) 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Lajos1 (14. April 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> auch die nächste schon an (Nilgänse)


Hallo,

pass bloß auf, das sind ganz grantige Zeitgenossen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## schwerhoeriger (14. April 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> pass bloß auf, das sind ganz grantige Zeitgenossen.
> 
> ...


Hoi,

jetzt wo du es schreibst der Hahn hat mich aus gut 20 Meter angeranzt.
In Heidelberg auf den Neckarwiesen hat die Stadt massive Probleme mit den Viechern!

Grussen Michael


----------



## Karpfenangler2010 (16. April 2022)

motocross11 schrieb:


> Moin, viel war ich bisher noch nicht angeln aber ein paar Fische sind dann schon raus gekommen.


Vielleicht passt das nicht so dazu aber ich hab mal einen Barsch mit 43cm beim Grundfischen mit Wurm gefangen. Das war vor 2 Jahren und ich hab leider das Foto nicht mehr.


----------



## ado (17. April 2022)

Hallo ihr, 

Vlt könnt ihr mir mit euren Meinungen Mal helfen  
Hab gestern neben einer schönen Forelle noch eine kleinere und auch zwei Döbel fangen können. 
Einer der Döbel hatte auf der einen Seite im Kopfbereich bis zur Brustflosse nicht eine Schuppe mehr auf der anderen Seite war es weniger ausgeprägt. 
Bin mir nicht sicher wer oder was da der Grund dafür ist. Der Fisch ist etwa 35cm lang gewesen. Wurde er von ein Waller, Fischotter oder Vogel (würde ich ausschließen) attackiert oder ist das eine Krankheit (mir fällt auf Anhieb keine ein, die diese Auswirkungen macht)? 
Danke für eure Ideen... Und schöne Ostern


----------



## W-Lahn (19. April 2022)

Petri in die Runde! Ich war über das verlängerte Wochenende in Österreich und hatte natürlich meine Spinnrute im Gepäck, anbei ein paar Bilder meiner alpinen Bachforellenpirsch...


----------



## Wertachfischer_KF (19. April 2022)

Ich weiß immer nie, in welchen Thread ich den Döbel-Aitel hinstecken soll. Da ich dieses Exemplar hier mit einem Spinner gefangen habe, sortiere ich ihn mal unter Raubfisch. 44 Zentimeter lang und 1100 Gramm schwer. Hat in der Strömung schön an der Shimano Zodias gekämpft. 

Eigentlich wollte ich ja Forellen fangen und war aufgrund ausbleibender Bisse schon kurz davor, ans Auto zurück zu gehen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. April 2022)

Hoi,

gestern Abend noch im Abschnitt vom Nachbarverein gefischt aber in der Dämmerung hat der Neuerwerb (Koppenstreamer) kein
Fisch gebracht. Der gute alte Spinner hat mich dann noch entschneidert. Wie gehabt bei mir: Spannung aus der Schnur und der Fisch hat sich
selbst enthakt . Habs dann sein lassen da Batman mir laufend in die Schnur geflogen ist.

Grussen Michael


----------



## schnubbi1307 (23. April 2022)

Ein 65er Aal


----------



## Slappy (23. April 2022)

Gestern mal den Bach weiter erkundet


----------



## Joeyhh (27. April 2022)

Gruß aus Schweden


----------



## Luis2811 (28. April 2022)

War heute auch noch Mal unterwegs und es gab wieder Fisch.
2 Mal Bachforelle


----------



## salanka (28. April 2022)

Von Anfang April


----------



## salanka (29. April 2022)

2 Mefos zu Ostern, eine größere noch im Kescher verloren, und eine kleinere direkt im Wasser abgehakt


----------



## salanka (29. April 2022)

Und 3 Seefos von heute


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. April 2022)

Ein indirekter Schonzeithecht.
Matchrute, Maden, Rotauge, rums.
Hat nicht losgelassen bis er im Kescher lag. Ca 70cm.
Und in 5 Wochen gehst se suchen..


----------



## Luis2811 (30. April 2022)

Heute noch Mal Bafo's auf Eigenbauwobbler.


----------



## blumax (1. Mai 2022)

endlich wider ans wasser 3 hechte ferloren der kleine blieb hengen


----------



## KadeTTHH (2. Mai 2022)

Wollte eigentlich Butt fangen, aber 3 Aale waren auch sehr nett.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Mai 2022)

Hier kommen die Gewinner für April:

Joeyhh 
W-Lahn 
Luis2811 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet mir Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2022)

Die letzten Jahre gehe ich die Hechtsaisoneröffnung stets piano an, trotzdem habe ich gestern paar Stunden angeräubert; Es lief insgesamt wohl eher verhalten auch wenn eigentlich fast alle irgendwie Fische gefangen haben.
Ich hatte keine großen Erwartungen, auch weil ich erst spät nachmittags am Wasser war, aber ein 97er ist doch reingerumpelt.








Grüße JK


----------



## hanzz (2. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> fast alle irgendwie Fische gefangen haben


ich bin die Ausnahme 

War aber auch erst Nachmittags los. Vermutlich haben da alle Lippehechte bereits am Morgen einige Köder gesehen und/oder geschmeckt.

Petri zum Hecht


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2022)

Bei uns war nachmittags wohl sehr schlecht, die meisten Fische kamen früh morgens oder nach 17.00 Uhr.


----------



## hanzz (2. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> oder nach 17.00 Uhr.


war von 16-21 Uhr. Aber ich gebe nicht auf, auch wenn es nach nun 4 Monaten Schneider sein, egal ob Zander, Barsch, Hecht. echt die Moral senkt.
Morgen geht's wieder los.


----------



## 19maxim88 (2. Mai 2022)

Zum saisonstart einen netten 75er


----------



## jkc (2. Mai 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> ...auch wenn es nach nun 4 Monaten Schneider sein, egal ob Zander, Barsch, Hecht. echt die Moral senkt.
> Morgen geht's wieder los.


Statistisch steigt mit jedem "verbrauchtem" Schneidertag die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der nächste Tag ein guter wird...oder so.
Viel Erfolg und Petri Dank


----------



## hanzz (2. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Statistisch steigt mit jedem "verbrauchtem" Schneidertag die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der nächste Tag ein guter wird...oder so.
> Viel Erfolg und Petri Dank


Dank Dir 

Ja. Aufgeben gilt ja auch nicht.

Wahrscheinlich wird der Tag sogar zu gut und mir steigt der 2m Lippe Wels ein und zieht mich am komplizierten Lippeufer entlang, mit schwimmen gehen und so.


----------



## blumax (3. Mai 2022)

die hechte wollen nicht so richtig viel nachleufer die  nur schaun aber der kleine blieb hengen


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (5. Mai 2022)

Petri, auch ich konnte endlich mal wieder los und zum 1. Mai einen Esox verhaften.




interessanter fand ich allerdings folgende Echolotbilder


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. Mai 2022)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Petri, auch ich konnte endlich mal wieder los und zum 1. Mai einen Esox verhaften.
> Anhang anzeigen 405708
> 
> interessanter fand ich allerdings folgende Echolotbilder
> ...



Sag blos dir haben se wieder Löcher in den Kahn gebohrt.....  

Petri zum Hecht grussen Michael


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (8. Mai 2022)

schwerhoeriger schrieb:


> Sag blos dir haben se wieder Löcher in den Kahn gebohrt.....
> 
> Petri zum Hecht grussen Michael


Nein das wird wohl nicht passieren. Aber wer weiß wem sein Kahn unter den Füßen verloren gegangen ist.


----------



## EnnoKvs (8. Mai 2022)

War ein mega cooles Wochenende an nem Privatsee.
Freitag angekommen 2. Wurf und gleich den ersten 53er Hecht überlisten können mit nen 14er Zalt (neben einem 42er und nen 49er).
Am Samstag hab ich dann mit Deeper und Ruderboot den See ein wenig erkundet und noch einen 59er fangen können
und zum krönenden Abschluss dann einen 78er.


----------



## keinangelprofi (8. Mai 2022)

Nachdem gestern für den OCC FangMeldungsthread nur ein Mini zum Fototermin erschienen ist, gab’s heute noch mal einen schönen siebziger Küchen Zander


----------



## Niklas32 (8. Mai 2022)

Ich konnte heute auch ganz nebenbei den ersten Hecht der neuen Saison fangen. Der Gute konnte einem dicken Rotauge nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## KadeTTHH (8. Mai 2022)

Hatte Freitag meinen ersten Barsch dieses Jahr, leider nur 16cm, mein Nachbar fing mir den 34'er weg.


----------



## blumax (9. Mai 2022)

heut mahl zum klein dorfteich und die 3 kamen raus


----------



## Luis2811 (9. Mai 2022)

blumax schrieb:


> heut mahl zum klein dorfteich und die 3 kamen raus
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Kann es sein, dass der 1 und der 3 der gleiche sind von der Zeichnung sind sie genau Gleich. Oder sehe nur ich das?


----------



## Seele (9. Mai 2022)

Luis2811 schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass der 1 und der 3 der gleiche sind von der Zeichnung sind sie genau Gleich. Oder sehe nur ich das?


Hast recht, das ist der gleiche Fisch. Gut erkannt.


----------



## blumax (10. Mai 2022)

das ist richtig der hat auf anderen köder noch mahl gebissen ser gierig


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Mai 2022)

Und gleich der zweite Hinterher.


----------



## hanzz (11. Mai 2022)

Hier auch mein erster Räuber des Jahres.


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Mai 2022)

Es gibt da so Tage, da läufts. Hier noch gleich ein 83er hinterdrein.


----------



## blumax (11. Mai 2022)

heut wider loss und 3 hechte kammen raus der grosse mit 1,0
	

		
			
		

		
	











	

		
			
		

		
	
3


----------



## Riesenangler (11. Mai 2022)

Sorry vergessen. Hier ein Bild vom 83er.


----------



## pike-81 (13. Mai 2022)

Moinsen!

Gestern einen schönen Fuffi verhaftet.
Was für ein Fisch!

Petri


----------



## Peter117 (14. Mai 2022)

Ein paar Skills sind noch da - wir hatten heute zu Zweit 4 kleine Butts an Bord - ein paar Bisse noch verkackt, aber es war ja auch erst der erste Tag...
Da ist noch Luft nach oben...








Dieser durfte mit und wurde in Bierteig verarbeitet - sehr lecker...


----------



## blumax (15. Mai 2022)

gestern ans wasser und die beiden schon hechte kamen raus 88cm und 1,09


----------



## Taxidermist (15. Mai 2022)

Ich kanns nicht mehr sehen, hör endlich mal damit auf die Fische in den Dreck zu schmeißen. Wenn es nicht für ne Abhakmatte reicht, ist ein Müllsack auch eine Alternative!
Trotzdem, Petri Heil.

Jürgen


----------



## Peter117 (15. Mai 2022)

Heute 7 h lang keinen einzigen Fischkontakt.
Und dann in einer halben Stunde 2 Stück...


----------



## Riesenangler (15. Mai 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Ein paar Skills sind noch da - wir hatten heute zu Zweit 4 kleine Butts an Bord - ein paar Bisse noch verkackt, aber es war ja auch erst der erste Tag...
> Da ist noch Luft nach oben...
> Anhang anzeigen 406575
> Anhang anzeigen 406576
> ...


Sadisten. So ein lecker Essen zu zeigen.


----------



## Peter117 (15. Mai 2022)

Riesenangler  - danke...
Ist echt einfach für uns Pfeifen am Herd:
Bierteigpulver von Matthias Hoff
Rosmarinkartoffeln von Maggi
Knoblauchdip von  Ostmann
Und Salatkrönung von Knorr...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (16. Mai 2022)

Hel,

heute war Re-Start bei uns und vier blieben am Haken hängen, zwei Aussteiger gab es noch! 
War da ganz zufrieden mit dem Start 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Peter117 (16. Mai 2022)

Hier ist es a...kalt - morgen soll es sogar schneien. Die Wassertemperatur ist um fast 1 Grad gefallen und die Fische sind zickig.
Aber 2 kleine gingen doch noch...





Auf die Küchen-Dorsche an der Spaßrute abends in der Fahrrinne ist aber Verlass...


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Mai 2022)

Ist beim Raubfischangeln passiert. Daher zählt das doch, oder?


----------



## jkc (18. Mai 2022)

Schachtdeckelhaken? Oder was ist das?


----------



## Riesenangler (18. Mai 2022)

Ne Steckstange zum Boot feststellen auf dem Wasser. Hat meinen Anker astrein genommen und ist mit sechs Meter echt kapital.


----------



## jkc (18. Mai 2022)

Ahjo, dann mal Petri, nech


----------



## Peter117 (18. Mai 2022)

Nachdem uns gestern im Schneetreiben und Windstärke 5 fast die Hände abgefroren sind, ist heute wenigstens der Wind eingeschlafen...
Da konnten wir wenigstens wieder vernünftig Fischen...









An der Größe arbeiten wir noch...
Kann ja nicht sein, dass unser Lehrling den Größten an Land zieht...


----------



## jkc (18. Mai 2022)

Petri, womit fischt ihr auf die Platten?
Wir fahren kommenden Montag hoch.

Grüße JK


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (18. Mai 2022)

Peter117 schrieb:


> Nachdem uns gestern im Schneetreiben und Windstärke 5 fast die Hände abgefroren sind, ist heute wenigstens der Wind eingeschlafen...
> Da konnten wir wenigstens wieder vernünftig Fischen...
> Anhang anzeigen 406916
> 
> ...


Na da könnt Ihr ja bald ein Fischgeschäft aufmachen


----------



## Peter117 (18. Mai 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Petri, womit fischt ihr auf die Platten?
> Wir fahren kommenden Montag hoch.
> 
> Grüße JK


Dorschänliche Gummis - irgendwas zwischen gold und braun...
Alte Storms in gold und Gunkis in braun.
Köpfe zwischen 100 und 200 g..


----------



## Peter117 (18. Mai 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Na da könnt Ihr ja bald ein Fischgeschäft aufmachen


Mit den 7 kg, die wir im Flieger mitnehmen können, wären wir wohl bald ausverkauft...


----------



## Peter117 (18. Mai 2022)

@jkc Der Gunki wurde heute liebevoll geklebt und verbunden...
Mein Storm war nur minimal verletzt...


----------



## salanka (19. Mai 2022)

Auf kleine Nacktschnecke gefangen


----------



## Peter117 (20. Mai 2022)

Gestern war der schönste Tag der Woche - Sonne den ganzen Tag.
...und wir haben total abgeloost.
Heute regnet es wieder den ganzen Tag, aber damit kommen wir anscheinend besser klar.
Um kurz nach 11 kam der Erste...





Hat sich prima verkauft...
Um 14 Uhr ging die Beisserei los: ein kleiner für meinen Freund....






Dann ich hatte ich noch einen 80er und mein Freund hat noch einen Biss verhauen...


----------



## Peter117 (20. Mai 2022)

Gegen 3 hatte ich dann noch einen Biss...
Danke für's Landen, Rainer...






Das ist mal ein Butt - holla, die Waldfee...
Ca. 1.80...
Mehr geht diesen Urlaub wohl nicht...


----------



## jkc (20. Mai 2022)

Also mit so einem wäre ich safe zufrieden.
Fettes Petri


----------



## Peter117 (20. Mai 2022)

jkc Danke - bin ich auch...
Hätte eh nicht gedacht, dass ich den 160er vom letzten Mal noch toppen könnte...
Ich bin gespannt, was ihr nächste Woche so fangt...


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Mai 2022)

Kompetente Tischplattler am Werk, Hut ab und Petri


----------



## Peter117 (21. Mai 2022)

Heute hat unser Dicker endlich mal wieder zugeschlagen.
Nach 6 (!) Tagen ohne Fisch (Küchendorsche zählen nicht) kam einer mit gut 1.4 m ans Boot...











Auch auf unserem Boot wurde wieder gefangen - nur bei mir wars wie abgeschnitten.. 






Ein kleiner mit knapp 1 m konnte released werden.
Morgen ist letzter Tag - da geht's noch mal ganz früh raus...


----------



## Peter117 (22. Mai 2022)

So, aus die Maus - Feierabend bis zum nächsten Jahr...
Heute sind wir um 4 raus um dieses Sch...Hochwasser um 6 mitzunehmen.
Hat die gar nicht interessiert - vor 9 kamen sie nicht aus dem Quark.
Dann aber mit Macht - 8 Butts bei uns bis Mittag am Boot. 5 für meinen Freund, 3 für mich.
Einen 20 kg Fisch hat sich unser Vermieter zum Essen gewünscht...






Na dann passt der doch... (das war natürlich Zufall, dass der gerade so passte...)


----------



## bobbl (22. Mai 2022)

Großes Petri heil! 
Wo wart ihr denn angeln?


----------



## Peter117 (22. Mai 2022)

Nordskot Brygge
					

Flotte leiligheter med høg standard i vakre Steigen.




					www.dintur.no


----------



## Professor Tinca (23. Mai 2022)

Paar Kleinis von heute Nachmittag. Hab meinen neuen E-Motor getestet und paar Würfe gemacht.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (24. Mai 2022)

Professor Tinca Wunderschön gezeichnete Fische! Petri dazu.
An meinen Hausgewässern ist die SZ bis zum 1.6. erweitert.
1 Woche muss ich noch durch halten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (24. Mai 2022)

Halte durch.
Ist ja bald geschafft.


----------



## Slappy (24. Mai 2022)

Hier mein neuster Räuberfang... 




In meinen Augen der skrupeloseste Räuber unserer Gewässer. Egal was du ihm anbietest.... Es wird alles attackiert


----------



## salanka (24. Mai 2022)

Kleine Barschstrecke vom Wochenende


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (25. Mai 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Hier mein neuster Räuberfang...
> In meinen Augen der skrupeloseste Räuber unserer Gewässer. Egal was du ihm anbietest.... Es wird alles attackiert


Irgendwer muss den schwarzen Peter halt haben


----------



## Abfälle (25. Mai 2022)

Nicht ganz der Zielfisch, aber tolle Überraschung beim Barsche-Zuppeln per Drop-Shot


----------



## Dennis Knoll (30. Mai 2022)

Hier eine kleine Auswahl von meinem Saisonstart.
Es war extrem überlaufen und hat daher wenig Spaß gemacht. Aber je später es wurde, umso mehr hatte man seine Ruhe und dann hat es auch wunderbar mit dem Fisch geklappt.

Vor allem das Brückenangeln habe ich wieder etwas mehr in den Fokus gebracht, wodurch der ein oder andere Zander mehr gefangen werden konnte.
13 Raubfisch hatte ich an den zwei Tagen 

Dickes Petri allen anderen Fänger.


----------



## Peter117 (30. Mai 2022)

Dennis Knoll ...und blutige Flossen von der Handlandung, aber nix am Fisch - so stell' ich mir das vor...    
Wie immer schöne Fotos - Petri...


----------



## fishhawk (30. Mai 2022)

Hallo,


Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Hier eine kleine Auswahl von meinem Saisonstart.


Petri Dennis.

Nen Hecht mit so einer Macke, hast Du meiner Erinnerung nach  schon mal vor der Schonzeit präsentiert, dem fehlte allerdings auch ein Teil der Schwanzflosse. Die ist auf dem Foto allerdings nicht zu erkennen.

Wiederfänge sind bei Dir vermutlich gar nicht so selten, da Du ja in NL nach den dortigen Regeln angeln kannst.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (31. Mai 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Nen Hecht mit so einer Macke, hast Du meiner Erinnerung nach schon mal vor der Schonzeit präsentiert, dem fehlte allerdings auch ein Teil der Schwanzflosse. Die ist auf dem Foto allerdings nicht zu erkennen.
> 
> Wiederfänge sind bei Dir vermutlich gar nicht so selten, da Du ja in NL nach den dortigen Regeln angeln kannst.


Verdammt, du hast recht.
Ich habe die Maserung der Fische gerade miteinander verglichen und es ist tatsächlich so, dass diese Fische dieselbe Maserung und auch die Macke an der Schwanzflosse haben. Es ist derselbe.

Was ich allerdings jetzt ein wenig Spooky finde. Den Fisch habe ich ganz woanders gefangen. Das ist deshalb komisch, weil die Gewässerabschnitte hier durch Wehre voneinander getrennt sind. Interessant. Danke für das gute Auge, ich hätte es nicht erkannt.



Peter117 schrieb:


> Dennis Knoll ...und blutige Flossen von der Handlandung, aber nix am Fisch - so stell' ich mir das vor...
> Wie immer schöne Fotos - Petri...


Danke dir.
Aber das Lob darf ich in diesem Falle nicht annehmen. 
Der Fisch hat zwar nicht geblutet, allerdings hat er sich unten am Kiefer was ausgerissen, was ich so in der Form noch nie erlebt habe. Das ist leider ein Erfahrungswert den ich jetzt gemacht habe und von dem ich dachte, dass mir so etwas nicht passiert. Daraus muss ich lernen.


----------



## jkc (31. Mai 2022)

Buttje, Buttje in der See. 





Läuft nicht schlecht, 4 von 6 entbuttet, jeder hatte schon Kontakt, größter 155, heute hatte ich auch Glück, 147cm.

Grüße JK


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Mai 2022)

Butt Ahoi


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (1. Juni 2022)

*Hier kommen die Gewinner für Mai:*

19maxim88 
Peter117 
EnnoKvs 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet uns Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (1. Juni 2022)

Endlich ist der 1.6. und an meinem Hausgewässer ist die verlängerte Schonzeit vorbei.
Heute Abend wird angegriffen.
Vielleicht habe ich ja direkt Erfolg und kann nach 5 Monaten Pause auch mal wieder ein Bild posten 

Letztes Jahr, mein erstes Raubfischjahr, hat es ja direkt gereicht für ein Bild des Monats in der Rute & Rolle Zeitschrift.


----------



## Niklas32 (1. Juni 2022)

Heute ging es mal wieder 2 Stunden mit dem belly los. 






Trotz des Windes hat es ganz gut geklappt. Neben zwei fehlbissen konnte ich zwei Fische landen. 
Entschuldigt die nicht so guten Bilder. Allein auf dem belly ist Fotos machen nicht so einfach


----------



## Mescalero (1. Juni 2022)

Sind Lepomis eigentlich auch Raubfische?


----------



## Eisenkneter (2. Juni 2022)

Endlich wieder werfen dürfen 
Saisonauftakt gelungen, wenn auch nur ein Zanderchen mit grossem Hunger


----------



## jvonzun (2. Juni 2022)




----------



## MarkusZ (2. Juni 2022)

Ja ´ja der Jon, dem fressen die Fische mittlerweile schon aus der Hand.


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juni 2022)

Gerade ein Nest gefunden, 1 x Kontakt, 2x gefangen.
Dem ersten fehlte ein Auge?











Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (2. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

@jvonzun

Toller Fisch und super Bild, aber von Dir ist man ja nichts anderes gewohnt.


----------



## Schmitz (6. Juni 2022)

Saisonauftakt


----------



## Ron73 (6. Juni 2022)

Saisonauftakt hier in Hamburg ist mit 58 cm geglückt. Gefangen mit der Testrute von Rute&Rolle und dem Wackelarsch.


----------



## hanzz (6. Juni 2022)

Auch Saisonauftakt, auch Wackelarsch


----------



## Dennis Knoll (7. Juni 2022)

Herrlich was hier wieder für klasse Fänge und vor allem auch ein paar schöne Bilder gepostet werden 
Petri euch.

---

Für mich ist gerade ein 5 Tage Angelmarathon hinter mir.
In erster Linie freue ich mich darüber, dass ich es gesundheitlich wieder kann. Aber natürlich auch für die tolle Zeit mit tollen Menschen und den vielen Fängen.
Bis auf einen Tag - an dem wir vom Boot aus los waren - haben wir gut gefangen.

Es gab so einiger Zander, Hechte und Barsche. Vor allem gab es drei 40er Barsche, wo von einer eine Wiederfang von einem Wochenende davor sein müsste. Spannende Erkenntnis.

Hier eine kleine Auswahl der gefangenen Fische.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (8. Juni 2022)

Jippieee,
Saison 2022 hat bei mir gestartet.
Vergangenes Wochenende sind wir in den Niederlanden gewesen.
Viel zum Angeln bin ich nicht gekommen aber am Sonntag hat es dann geklappt.

Ein 86er Snooek blieb hängen.


----------



## Erkhbt (8. Juni 2022)

Hey bin neu im Forum nachdem ich ein paar Monate mitgelesen habe! 
Hier teile ich meinen Saison Start mit euch. War das erste mal vom Boot angeln und da ist der schöne 83 cm Hecht eingestiegen


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Erkhbt schrieb:


> War das erste mal vom Boot angeln


Petri.

Abhakmatte macht m.E. auch bei Raubfischen durchaus Sinn. Nicht nur beim Bootsangeln.


----------



## Localhorst (8. Juni 2022)

Einer von vielen tollen Hechten die wir in Schweden über Pfingsten fangen konnten.

Ich mag das Land, die Leute und die Fische dort einfach!


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

heute, aus unserem Kleinen Baggersee, Hecht 90 cm

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

Petri Lajos, stehen die zu dieser Jahreszeit dort immer so gut im Futter oder täuscht das Bild?


----------



## Lajos1 (8. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Petri Lajos, stehen die zu dieser Jahreszeit dort immer so gut im Futter oder täuscht das Bild?


Hallo,

ja, der ist gut beieinander, ist aber dort fast normal (hohes Futterfischaufkommen), einen "Hering" habe ich dort noch nicht gefangen,
Habe einen größeren gesehen (ca. 110 cm), der mich aber vermutlich auch und nix wars. Der schwamm so in etwa 50 cm Tiefe ruhig an mir vorbei.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (8. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Habe einen größeren gesehen (ca. 110 cm), der mich aber vermutlich auch und nix wars. Der schwamm so in etwa 50 cm Tiefe ruhig an mir vorbei.
> 
> ...


Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt?

Einer der ersten Sprüche, den sie uns damals in der Jugendgruppe beigebracht haben: "Den Fisch, den Du siehst, fängst Du meistens nicht"

Waren aber auch keine Fliegenfischer, die das gesagt haben.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (10. Juni 2022)

Nach Feierabend bin ich gestern noch ans Wasser, um den Kopf frei zu bekommen.
Es gab 9 Fische. Davon 3 Barsche über 30cm und einen von 41cm sowie zwei Hechte und kleinere Barsche.

Toller Feierabend!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (10. Juni 2022)

Über eine derartige Frequenz bei der Feierabend-Runde würde ich mich übertrieben freuen 
Heute gehts wieder nach NL, drückt mir die Daumen.

Petri Dennis Knoll


----------



## Schmitz (11. Juni 2022)

Es läuft


----------



## Sepp Meier (11. Juni 2022)

Ich bin seit gestern mal wieder in Dänemark an der Au unterwegs. Gestern Abend nur nen Barsch, heute vormittag dann einen größeren Salmoniden, der leider nur nachlief. Ansonsten das klassische angeln, viel werfen und wenig passiert  

Bis dann irgendwann aus dem Nichts doch was passierte... Ein Biss, Fisch direkt gut am kämpfen, mehrere Sprünge, dachte zwischendurch schon ich hätte ihn verloren... Aber nein, irgendwann glitt er in den Kescher, 62 cm Meerforelle in top Verfassung zu dieser Jahreszeit


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2022)

Barsch von gestern
War aber ne zähe Nummer in NL


----------



## hanzz (12. Juni 2022)

Ach ja
Und noch 1 von 3 Hechten von vorletzter Woche
Gab noch einen etwas größeren, aber der hier hatte die schönste Zeichnung


----------



## Pike Pirates (13. Juni 2022)

Die verrücktesten 30 Min. meines bisherigens Anglerdaseins: 96, 100, 108


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (13. Juni 2022)

Feierabendrunde am Hausgewässer/fluss.
Ziel war Hecht, eingestiegen ist dieser Prachtbursche mit seinen 62cm und wohlgenährter Figur.
Ich freue mich riesig über meinen ersten Fang am Heimgewässer in meiner 2. Saison.


----------



## Jannik27 (13. Juni 2022)

Petri euch allen zu den schönen Fischen!

Auch ich konnte einen kleinen Hecht überlisten!
Nach 2 Tagen BigBaits werfen und einer schmerzenden Schulter kam der Einschlag von diesem wunderschönen Hecht.


----------



## Naish82 (14. Juni 2022)

Zählt der?


----------



## UnterGrundmann (15. Juni 2022)

1. Wurf beim Barschangeln auf einen kleinen Chatterbait - 90 cm


----------



## fishhawk (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Naish82 schrieb:


> Zählt der?


Aber sicher doch, schließlich hast Du ja vermutlich extra auf Einzelhaken umgestellt, da beim Angeln auf Friedfische Mehrfachhaken verboten sind. Oder ?


----------



## fishhawk (15. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Jannik27 schrieb:


> Nach 2 Tagen BigBaits werfen und einer schmerzenden Schulter


Hast Du es Dir verdient.

Und da Du vermutlich kein Profi bist, macht auch das zufriedene Grinsen auf dem Fangfoto nichts aus.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Juni 2022)

Wahnsinn, was für Knallerfische hier in den letzten Tagen bei euch raus gekommen sind. Und dazu auch noch überwiegend tolle Fotos dazu. Dickes Petri!

---

Ich war gestern nach Feierabend noch Mal rüber.
Es lief nicht ganz wie erhofft und vor allem haben die Fische direkt gezeigt, dass es nicht so läuft, wie ich es gedacht und die Hand dafür ins Feuer gelegt hätte.
Da muss man dann eben umdenken und das hat dann zu mindestens mit einem Hecht, einem kleinen Barsch und diesen tollen Zander von Mitte 60 geklappt.


----------



## fishhawk (16. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Es lief nicht ganz wie erhofft und vor allem haben die Fische direkt gezeigt, dass es nicht so läuft, wie ich es gedacht und die Hand dafür ins Feuer gelegt hätte.


Find ich persönlich eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man ab und zu  wieder etwas "geerdet" wird.



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Da muss man dann eben umdenken und das hat dann zu mindestens mit einem Hecht, einem kleinen Barsch und diesen tollen Zander von Mitte 60 geklappt.


Petri

Da ist die Freude vermutlich dann größer, als bei "the same procedure as every year".


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (16. Juni 2022)

Der jährliche Räuber aus dem Forellenbach, mit 36 cm auch ein sehr ordentlicher. Köder Koppenstreamer, hab ja nix anderes 
Bitte keine Schelte fürs Tot-Pic, hatte Zuschauer nebenan im Garten und Entnahmepflicht.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (17. Juni 2022)

Moinsen,

bei mir hat es gestern auch wieder geklappt. Nicht der Zielfisch aber der Drill war trotzdem imposant.
Echt kampfstark die Fische.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (17. Juni 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Find ich persönlich eigentlich ganz gut, wenn man ab und zu  wieder etwas "geerdet" wird.


Das ist in der Tat so und auch wichtig, damit man lernt.
Aber das "geerdete sein" habe ich mittlerweile satt. So viele Schneidertage, wie ich seit letzten Jahr inklusive diesem wieder sammel.... plus die ganzen Pechstage (Sinken mitn Boot, Bootsurlaub ohne Boot, geschrottete Ruten und so weiter)... brauche ich einfach nicht mehr. Da würde ich mich einfach freuen, wenn es Mal wieder wie früher läuft und auch ein wenig so bleibt.

Aber da es überwiegend vom Ufer bei mir gerade gut läuft, so langsam die Gesundheit wieder in Fahrt kommt und ich bald endlich Mal nach Norwegen darf, bin ich mehr als zufrieden momentan. 





fishhawk schrieb:


> Da ist die Freude vermutlich dann größer, als bei "the same procedure as every year".


Und wie.
Die letzte Zeit hat mich so stark geerdet, dass ich mich schon über einen Angeltag freue, den ich ohne gesundheitliche und psychische Problem schaffe. Das ist der wichtigste Erfolg für mich


----------



## fishhawk (17. Juni 2022)

Hallo,


Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> So viele Schneidertage, wie ich seit letzten Jahr inklusive diesem wieder sammel..


Davon kriege ich hier meist nicht so viel mit, das wird von Deinen Fangfotos überdeckt.



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das ist der wichtigste Erfolg für mich


 Wünsch ich Dir jede Menge von und natürlich auch ein paar Fische als Sahnehäubchen oben drauf.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (19. Juni 2022)

Hi, Petri zu den schönen Fängen. Mein Motto heute heißt mal , es muss nicht immer Zander sein . Aus diesem und anderen Gründen präsentiere ich euch heute mal eine andere Fischart von mir. Euch allen viel Spaß und Erholung am Wasser, bleibt Gesund.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. Juni 2022)

Das steht man extra um 2 Uhr Nachts auf, um schon sehr früh am Tage einen Angeltag auf dem Wasser gezielt auf große Hechte zu starten.
Nur große Köder und dann attacke.... 
... und dann komme ich und fange als einzigen Fischen einen Zander in einem Gewässer, in dem diese eher eine Ausnahme sind   

Aber ich freue mich dennoch oder gerade deshalb


----------



## UnterGrundmann (20. Juni 2022)

Hin und wieder erlebt man sie doch noch - diese Sternstunden am MLK. Innerhalb 1 Std. ließen sich 3 schöne Zettis überreden. Leider ist mir der beste Fisch (Ü70) kurz vorm Kescher ausgestiegen. Köder: 2x Crazy Flapper am Chebu-Rig, 1x Twitchbait.


----------



## Zanderfreak31 (20. Juni 2022)

Mal wieder nach langen die Bode besucht und paar Wehre angetestet auf Barsch und Forelle. Ich bekam mit einmal ein kräftigen Schlag in der Rute und durfte einen schönen 65cm Zetti verhaften (schonend zurückgesetzt da noch 4 Tage Schonzeit war....)


----------



## Zanderfreak31 (20. Juni 2022)

Zanderfreak31 schrieb:


> Mal wieder nach langen die Bode besucht und paar Wehre angetestet auf Barsch und Forelle. Ich bekam mit einmal ein kräftigen Schlag in der Rute und durfte einen schönen 65cm Zetti verhaften (schonend zurückgesetzt da noch 4 Tage Schonzeit war....)


----------



## Zanderfreak31 (20. Juni 2022)

Die Bode überrascht einen immer wieder


----------



## Zanderfreak31 (20. Juni 2022)

Elbe Magdeburg macht immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## Zanderfreak31 (20. Juni 2022)

Mein erster Wobbler Zetti am Mittelkanal Magdeburg verhaftet


----------



## Zanderfreak31 (20. Juni 2022)

Bode erste Versuche mit selbstgegossene Jigs


----------



## hanzz (20. Juni 2022)

Zanderfreak31 schrieb:


> Bode erste Versuche mit selbstgegossene Jigs


Da die Jigs funktionieren, müsstest du jetzt dein Augenmerk auf deine Snaps legen.
Der hier ist offen.

Petri zu den Fischen


----------



## Zanderfreak31 (20. Juni 2022)

G rockt


hanzz schrieb:


> Da die Jigs funktionieren, müsstest du jetzt dein Augenmerk auf deine Snaps legen.
> Der hier ist offen.
> 
> Petri zu den Fischen
> ...


Danke für den Hinweis aber das weis ich war ein fertiges billig Vorfach ,baue sonst selbst mit 1mm Black Cat Monoleader oder Mr Pike 14Kg


----------



## salanka (21. Juni 2022)

Neuer Zander PB von Fronleichnam, 81cm


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Juni 2022)

Bei strahlenden Sonnenschein gabs diesen schönen Fang:






Die Tica macht weiterhin verlässlich ihren Dienst, Testobjekt weiterhin zufriedenstellend.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (23. Juni 2022)

Nicht die größe macht es, so sagt man doch oder? 
Zielfisch ist Barsch gewesen, habe mich mega gefreut als es gebissen hat.
Trotz der Größe hat er an der UL-Rute kurz spass gemacht.
Ist dann aber auch leider bei dem einen kleinen geblieben.
Heute Abend, neuer Versuch.
Kumpel und ich haben eine neue Gumpe ausfindig machen können, er hat 3 Zander gelandet.


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Juni 2022)

Armdicke Schlange von heute Nacht.
Jetzt muss ich den Räucherofen aufmauern.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (23. Juni 2022)

Uiui, Geschoss ; dickes Petri Eisenkneter  und natürlich auch allen anderen glücklichen Fängern.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (23. Juni 2022)

Es läuft momentan immer zäher.
An diesem Tag gab es recht früh zwei Fische, danach waren die Mäuler komplett zugenagelt. Etwas, das ich bei diesen eigentlich perfekten Wetterbedingungen gar nicht kenne.

Dies war einer von zweien. Der größere Fisch war leider nicht auf einem Foto, da der Haken sich schwer lösen lies und wir keine Zeit mit dem Foto verschwenden wollten. Beide Fische musste dafür sehr schwer erkämpft werden und an Stellen beangelt werden, die man nur mit großer Mühe anwerfen kann. Nach gefühlt 50 Würfen hatte ich in beiden Fällen den Köder dort, wo ich ihn haben wollte und wurde dann auch mit dem Biss belohnt. Ein weiterer Fisch - der aber am späten Nachmittag - war ausgestiegen. Auch bei dem brauchte es viele viele Würfe.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (24. Juni 2022)

Huhu,
heute hat es wieder funktioniert.
Untermaßig und ging schnell zurück.
Ich liebe den Moment wo sie davon ziehen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (25. Juni 2022)

Petri zum Zander, was ist denn bei Euch das Maß? An Rhein und Weser bspw. 40cm...

R.S.


----------



## Pike Pirates (27. Juni 2022)

Petri an alle.

Der Größte von 9 Fischen. Bei den Temepraturen werden die Hechte nun voraussichtlich erst einmal in Ruhe gelassen werden.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (27. Juni 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Petri zum Zander, was ist denn bei Euch das Maß? An Rhein und Weser bspw. 40cm...
> 
> R.S.



Witzig, mein Hausgewässer / -Fluss ist ein Zufluss der Weser.
Jedoch wurde die Schonzeit um einen ganzen Monat verlängert bis 1.6. und Mindestmaß ist 50cm.


----------



## fishhawk (27. Juni 2022)

Hallo,

pike-pirates

Petri.

Ich finde nicht nur Deine Bilder gut, sondern auch Deinen "Piraten-Kodex".


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (29. Juni 2022)

Ich habe eine neue Spezies entdeckt 
Mikro-Barsche 

Dennoch ganz cool gewesen.
1. Wurf -> Fisch
2. Wurf -> Biss
3. Wurf -> Fisch

dann war Ruhe am Bach


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (29. Juni 2022)

Also wenn die zwei süßen Bärschchen nicht dafür sorgen dass ich auch einmal hier gewinne, dann weiß ich auch nicht.


----------



## Mescalero (29. Juni 2022)

Was gibt's denn zu gewinnen?


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. Juni 2022)

Das:





Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Wer im Thread "Raubfischfänge 2022 - Sponsored by Quantum" eine Fangmeldung mit Bild postet, nimmt automatisch an der Verlosung für den Monat teil.
> Die Gewinner werden von uns benachrichtigt und bekommen die Ködersets zugeschickt.
> Wie immer: Unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges


----------



## Christian.Siegler (29. Juni 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Was gibt's denn zu gewinnen?


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2022)

Moin, 108 und ungemessene 115 gab's letzte Tour, ist relativ zäh aktuell, aber wenn's rumpelt, dann richtig. Keine kleinen, keine Welse.










Grüße


----------



## Taxidermist (29. Juni 2022)

Der deformierte Oberkiefer scheint ihn nicht vom Wachsen und Groß werden abgehalten zu haben?
Klasse, was du die letzte Zeit hier ablieferst!

Petri Heil

Jürgen


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2022)

Ist glaube ich eher Sinnbild für ihren Drang alles wegzunageln was sich bewegt. Ist echt der krankeste Fisch im Teich




__





						Live vom Wasser - Statusmeldungen
					

Ich war gestern Abend mal wieder recht erfolgreich am Rhein unterwegs. 2x Zander und einen weiteren Anfasser innerhalb einer Stunde. Das macht Spaß




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Petri Dank


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. Juni 2022)

Ja super Petri jkc , mittlerweile kann man Dich ja schon umtaufen, auf "der mit dem Hecht tanzt"


----------



## Eisenkneter (29. Juni 2022)

jkc schrieb:


> Moin, 108 und ungemessene 115 gab's letzte Tour, ist relativ zäh aktuell



Jaaaaa, wir fühlen alle mit dir. Wer kennt sie nicht, diese Meterhecht-Double-Tage die sich ziehen wie Kaugummi.


----------



## hanzz (29. Juni 2022)

Noch n Rapfen vom Wochenende 
Gab's ja schon in Live vom Wasser. 





Gleich mal ne kleine Abendrunde zum Rhein. 
Hab da son Gefühl, dass heute die Zander aktiv sind.


----------



## jkc (29. Juni 2022)

Ja, Größen sind natürlich top; das was man auf den Bildern aber nicht sieht, dass die letzten 22h Angelzeit 3 Fische brachten...
Das meine ich mit zäh und normalerweise macht mir ne geringe Bissfrequenz kaum was aus.


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (1. Juli 2022)

*Hier kommen die Gewinner für Juni:*

UnterGrundmann
Eisenkneter 
Jannik27 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet uns Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (1. Juli 2022)

Herzlichen Glühstrumpf den Gewinnern.


----------



## ado (1. Juli 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 411176


Die Rute ist auch sehr flexibel einsetzbar. 
Ich hab sie jetzt sowohl im Süßwasser als auch im Salzwasser zum Hornhecht- und Plattfischangeln verwendet. Hiermit nochmal Danke an das Anglerboardteam.


----------



## hanzz (2. Juli 2022)

Neuer Monat neues Glück
Leider gehst erst kommende Woche wieder zum Rhein. Aber passend steigt der Pegel.
Letztes Mal hatte ich ja morgens schon ein gutes Gefühl. Hat mich nicht getäuscht


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (4. Juli 2022)

Petri!


----------



## Snapper99 (4. Juli 2022)

Moin,
Erster Post bei den Raubfischfängen, passend mit meinem ersten Barsch, den ich verhaften durfte.
An den Foto-skills muss ich wohl noch arbeiten... Aber mit 36cm bin ich doch recht stolz auf das hübsche Räuberchen.





Grüße und TL


----------



## Taxidermist (4. Juli 2022)

Snapper99 schrieb:


> An den Foto-skills muss ich wohl noch arbeiten...


Nein, musst du nicht!
Kescherfoto ist vollkommen in Ordnung und vor allem besser, als noch jedem Barsch den Daumen ins Maul zu rammen!
Danke dafür.

Jürgen


----------



## Finke20 (7. Juli 2022)

Ich bin gestern das erste mal in diesem Jahr aktiv auf Hechtpirsch gewesen. Es ist kein Riese der den Clyde Mud Sucker verputzte, aber es ist der gewünschte Zielfisch und das auch noch auf der OCC-Rute.


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2022)

Guten Morgen, läuft ganz gut jetzt 
Dürfte ziemlich genau auf dem 200. km gebissen haben.








Zwei kleinere gab´s auch noch


----------



## fishhawk (9. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, läuft ganz gut jetzt


Petri, da ist der  97er wieder überkompensiert.


----------



## Schmitz (10. Juli 2022)

War einige Zeit in Holland und natürlich auch fleissig geangelt. Ein paar schöne Hechte sind hängen geblieben, anbei die zwei schönsten.


----------



## silverfish (14. Juli 2022)

*Bissl am Kanal gespinnert.
Keine Riesen aber Spazz.*


----------



## Jakob2246 (24. Juli 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe jetzt schon einige Jahre nicht mehr geangelt und hatte vorher nie wirklich das teure gute Material und war eher auf billigste Artikel aus. Dieses Jahr wollte ich das Hobby wieder beleben und habe mir etwas teurere Rolle und Rute gekauft und auch bei den Ködern aufgestockt. Das Ergebnis beim ersten testen der neuen Ausrüstung als ich mit kleinen Gummifischen von Quantum versuchen wollte mit kleinen Barschen anzufangen war anders als erwartet. Über Jahre habe ich mich mit schlechter Ausrüstung geplagt und die Lust verloren. Jetzt habe ich wieder neue Hoffnung geschöpft und das Hobby wiederbelebt.
Lg Jakob


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (24. Juli 2022)

Petri Jakob,
naja teureres Material ist kein Fanggarant , woher soll der Fisch wissen ob günstig oder teuer. Meiner Erfahrung nach gehört mehr dazu als nur das Material


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (25. Juli 2022)

Da stimmt wohl, das GErät fängt nicht den Fisch, bzw. teures Gerät fängt nicht mehr Fisch.
Aber es macht doch deutlich mehr Spass, gibt mehr Sicherheit und fühlt sich einfach GEILER an.

Ist wie Auto fahren oder?
Mann kann auch mit einem nicht Statussymbol an sein Ziel kommen jedoch nicht so Komfortabel wie in einer Luxuslimousine.


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Juli 2022)

f4c3onl1n3 schrieb:


> Aber es macht doch deutlich mehr Spass, gibt mehr Sicherheit und fühlt sich einfach GEILER an.


Sehe ich genau so!

Jürgen


----------



## Jakob2246 (25. Juli 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Petri Jakob,
> naja teureres Material ist kein Fanggarant , woher soll der Fisch wissen ob günstig oder teuer. Meiner Erfahrung nach gehört mehr dazu als nur das Material


Ja das auf jeden Fall nicht, aber man hat echt deutlich mehr Ausdauer am Wasser zu stehen. Das macht auf jeden Fall einiges mehr Spaß! Danke!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (25. Juli 2022)

Bei mir am Hausfluss beisst momentan nichts, aber auch garnichts.
Wenn alles gut geht, werden wir heute Nachmittag in die Niederlande fahren und unseren, eigentlich erst am Samstag beginnenden, Sommerurlaub ein paar Tage eher starten.

Wobei   Sommerloch ist Sommerloch 
Hab schon überlegt vieeeeles an Tackle daheim zu lassen und nur zwei Ruten (ML und M) mit zu nehmen. Mit entsprechenden Ködern.
Aber dann steht man am Ende dort und wünscht sich doch die Swimbait Rute zum Poldern


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (26. Juli 2022)

Hi Jungs und Mädels, Petri zu den Fängen. Momentan läufts auf Barsch richig gut, Sonntag war ein Ausnahmetag 30 Barsche der kleinste 35cm. Egal was man versucht hat Twitchmaster, Spinjig, Spinner und Gummifische gejiggt die "Punks waren einfach da".

















irgend wann war es so krass das man natürlich nicht jeden Fisch fotografiert hat. Ah ein Tip noch es lief früh's sehr gut bis ca halb zwölf , dann war Schluss.


----------



## Tim89 (26. Juli 2022)

Bei mir kaum diese Schönheit auf ein Fotoshooting vorbei und konnte einem 4Street Chatter nicht wiederstehen.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (26. Juli 2022)

Toller Fisch Tim89


----------



## Finke20 (26. Juli 2022)

Moin, Petri an die erfolgreichen Fänger der letzten Zeit und das mit sehr schön großen Fischen. Da können meine von der Größe leider nicht mithalten.
Doch von der Färbung her schon .
Dieses ist ein kurzer Nachtrag von letzter Woche. Die Temperaturen sind da ja erbarmungslos gewesen und ich hatte die Angelei "kleines Wortspiel" auf Eis gelegt .
Doch ein Donnerstag bin ich zum späten Abend doch nochmal an den Fluss gefahren. Im Gepäck hatte ich Köder von max. 5 cm und dazu Köpfe vom 2-4g.
Die Fische bissen recht gut auf diese kleinen Köder, doch die Größe ist naja ausbaufähig gewesen.
Nach gut 45min machte ich Schluss, bis da konnte ich einige Barsche und einen Schnappi verhaften. Es hat für die kurze Zeit Spaß gemacht, aber bei den Temperaturen macht angeln nicht wirklich Freude.


----------



## jvonzun (28. Juli 2022)

schön wars


----------



## Localhorst (28. Juli 2022)

Hier mein erster gejiggter Dorsch. In Norwegen von Ufer.





Viele Grüße Sebastian


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2022)

Hallo,



jvonzun schrieb:


> schön wars


Petri.

Ich tippe mal auf Great Lakes.

Oder warst Du etwa coast to coast unterwegs?


----------



## jvonzun (28. Juli 2022)

danke!
ja, ich war dort, ganz tolle Fischerei.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Juli 2022)

Hallo,


jvonzun schrieb:


> ganz tolle Fischerei.


Die Chinooks waren ja ursprünglich nur an der Westküste heimisch. 

Aber wie sich die Situation dort so entwickelt, kann man im Osten jetzt wohl mit deutlich besserem Gewissen darauf fischen.

Und zwischen Lachs und Musky wechseln zu können ohne ein paar Tausend km zwischen den Gewässern fahren zu müssen, hat auch was für sich.


----------



## W-Lahn (28. Juli 2022)

Ich war die Tage mal an meinem lokalen Forellenbach, auf Grund von Niedrigwasser habe ich die BaFos dann aber nach dem ersten Spot in Ruhe gelassen - dieser erste Spot hat mir allerdings eine perfekte Pfannen-Forelle beschert ...


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (2. August 2022)

Petri , am Sonntag gab es wieder  ein paar schöne Barsche alles in allem wieder einmal ein paar schöne Stunden auf dem Wasser.


----------



## degl (3. August 2022)

Heut morgen ne kurze Runde am Kanal(NOK) gemacht und kaum ists August, sind die Zander wieder weg von den Brutfischen:






55cm und auf auf einem RelaxShad gebissen

gruß degl


----------



## Mefourlauber (3. August 2022)

degl schrieb:


> Heut morgen ne kurze Runde am Kanal(NOK) gemacht und kaum ists August, sind die Zander wieder weg von den Brutfischen:


Erstmal Petri! Ich warte immer noch auf den ersten Zetti nach der Schonzeit, hatte ich auch schon lang nicht mehr diese Durststrecke.
Aber Deine Aussage macht mich neugierig: was meinst mit „kaum August sind sie weg von den Brutfischen“? Standortmässig? Scheinbar hast Du jedes Jahr diese Beobachtung. Erklär doch mal bitte.


----------



## degl (4. August 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Erstmal Petri! Ich warte immer noch auf den ersten Zetti nach der Schonzeit, hatte ich auch schon lang nicht mehr diese Durststrecke.
> Aber Deine Aussage macht mich neugierig: was meinst mit „kaum August sind sie weg von den Brutfischen“? Standortmässig? Scheinbar hast Du jedes Jahr diese Beobachtung. Erklär doch mal bitte.


Am NOK sind im Juni und Juli die Zander und Barsche voll auf "Kleinfisch: Hering und Weisfische" aus, ja manchmal treiben sie die Kleinen bis in die Steinschüttungen und somit fange ich Zander eher mit kleinen Gummijigs.......Jetzt im August funktionieren dann wieder 10-12cm, so wie der Relax gestern und wenn die "Hitzewellen" durch sind wird es dann immer deutlicher...........

gruß degl


----------



## Mefourlauber (4. August 2022)

Danke! Ja, bis vor kurzem haben die Raubfischtrupps die Kleinfischschwärme abends in die Steinpackung getrieben und sind dann einfach in den Schwarm reingeknallt.
Einzelne Köder, z. Bsp. einen Wobbler egal welcher Größe, haben sie daher ignoriert (bei  mir zumindest). 
Dann werde ich mal Deine Beobachtung aufgreifen und es mal wieder "normal" probieren, wobei der Rhein mit 26-27 Grad Temperatur und extremem Niedrigwasser gerade keine gute Bedingungen bietet. Vor 4 Jahren bei ähnlichen Temperaturen und Pegelständen lief es dagegen bombig, auch tagsüber. Ist halt jedes Jahr anders.
Petri!


----------



## hanzz (4. August 2022)

Mefourlauber schrieb:


> Vor 4 Jahren bei ähnlichen Temperaturen und Pegelständen lief es dagegen bombig,


Das passt zu meinen Erfahrungen zu dem Jahr. Damals haben Sie auf CRig tagsüber am Rhein am besten gebissen


----------



## jkc (5. August 2022)

Moin, mit nichtmal 3 Angelstunden die Woche und erfolglosem letzten WE fühle ich mich aktuell so unterangelt wie schon lange nicht mehr. 
Doch das positive: Ab heute Nachmittag wird wieder im größeren Stil angegriffen und letzte Tour gab's sogar immerhin ein Schnappi, wollte eigentlich gerade den Platz wechseln und wie ich den Köder unter der Rutenspitze beschleunige um ihn mit etwas Schwung über den fast brusthohen Uferbewuchs zu lupfen, kommt er doch noch angeschossen und hängt sich direkt an der Oberfläche drauf.








Grüße


----------



## fishhawk (5. August 2022)

Hallo,


jkc schrieb:


> wie ich den Köder unter der Rutenspitze beschleunige





jkc schrieb:


> hängt sich direkt an der Oberfläche drauf.


Petri

Wenn das Jvonzun geschrieben hätte, würde ich auf Musky tippen.

Aber da wo Du angelst und so wie der Fisch auf dem Foto aussieht kann das nur ein Esox Lucius sein.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (5. August 2022)

*Hier kommen die Gewinner für Juli:*

Localhorst 
hanzz 
Tim89 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet uns Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## Localhorst (5. August 2022)

Oh, super!!! Vielen Dank!

Adresse geht per Unterhaltung an dich raus!


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (8. August 2022)

Glückwunsch den Gewinnern und Petri den Fängern , auch ich konnte wieder mal ein tolles Barschangeln erleben. Die "Punks", 10Stück an der Zahl gab es in Längen zwischen 31cm und 43 cm. Präsentieren werde ich euch den größten , allerdings nicht den schönsten Fisch von diesem Tag. Natürlich hat es wieder nicht gereicht den PB zu knacken der jetzt 4mal bei 43cm steht,  sagen kann ich noch das es an diesem Gewässer  so ist, das die Morgenstunden die besten sind vorrausgesetzt man kennt die Plätze an denen die Barsche rauben, ab den Mittag geht dann nur noch sehr wenig (Sommerloch wer weiß). Euch weiterhin viel Spaß am Wasser.


----------



## jkc (8. August 2022)

Petri Leute, hier läuft es so lala, viel Zeit für wenig Kontakte, insbesondere Hechte machen sich rar, aber nach paar Fehlbissen habe ich jetzt immerhin ne Spur.
Hängen blieben "nur" zwei Welse, der erste am Schwanz gehakt, auch wenn da die Rollenbremse glüht, kann ich da gut drauf verzichten. 
Immerhin gab's kurz darauf regulär noch seinen kleineren Bruder.




Grüße


----------



## FischFreund84 (8. August 2022)

Mein letzter Gang ans Wasser war dem Feedern gewidmet, so dass ich schon damit gerechnet habe, auch weiterhin nicht in diesen Thread posten zu können, doch kann ich euch nach diesem voller Stolz endlich mal wieder grandiose Raubfischfänge präsentieren!

(Von den gigantischen Flussbarschen gab es zwei. Die zugegeben wunderschönen Sonnenbarsche stellten sich als die Grundel des Vereinssees heraus.)


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (12. August 2022)

Petri! Nach Feierabend mal ein Stündchen beim Chef am Teich gesessen.  Mein erster knapp über einen Meter an der 50 gr. Rute, geiler Drill.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 215641 (12. August 2022)

moin,

schöner Fisch! Und äußerst generöser Chef, wenn ich das mal mit anmerken darf. Gibts die Möglichkeit zu räuchern obendrauf?

Gruß

Elbtrottel


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (13. August 2022)

Wie sagen wir immer so schön " Arbeit ist Arbeit ,Schnaps ist Schnaps".  Ja stimmt schon,  mit dem Chef habe ich es gut getroffen, fahren allerdings  oft zusammen an Vereinsseen angeln und hin und wieder mal bei Ihm am Teich. Bei mir ist es so Freitag's mit dem Chef auf alles was eher Nacht's beißt und Samstag ,Sonntag mit Boot auf Barsch,Zander, Hecht. Nein räuchern machen wir nicht.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (15. August 2022)

Moinsen,
ich darf mich zum Glück auch mal wieder melden.
Zodias Rute gebrochen -> Expride 1711XH gekauft
Zweite mal am Wasser mit neuem Swimbait -> BAM

Tolle Rute - Toller Driller - Toller Fisch


MfG Sascha


----------



## el.Lucio (15. August 2022)

So, mal ein kleiner Einblick in unseren Urlaub. Erster Tag Dorsch, lief mega gut. Hier mal so die Durchschnittsgröße an dem Tag.












Zweiter Tag war Seelachs dran. Könnte mein Pb auf 105cm ausbauen.




Dann noch was kulinarisches gefangen 







und noch ein Bild fürs Auge.


----------



## jvonzun (18. August 2022)

Sommerferien leider schon wieder vorbei...


----------



## Taxidermist (18. August 2022)

jvonzun , wo bist du denn da schon wieder?
Und wie man sieht, immer noch auf der Jagd nach Großsalmoniden.
Feuerland?

Jürgen


----------



## fishhawk (18. August 2022)

Hallo,


Taxidermist schrieb:


> wo bist du denn da schon wieder?
> 
> Feuerland?


Wenn ich nen Tipp abgegeben müsste, würde ich Island sagen.

Aber zum Glück muss ich das ja nicht.  

Ist auch egal wo das nun ist, die Fische und die Bilder sind einfach wie gewohnt - eben klasse.


----------



## Mefourlauber (18. August 2022)

Klar ist das Island. 
Tolle Fotos kommen ja immer von ihm, Texte eher nicht. Mann muss ja keine Romane schreiben oder Geheimnisse preisgeben aber den Leuten einfach so ein paar Pics hinschmeissen und sich dann feiern lassen….ist nicht meins.


----------



## fishhawk (18. August 2022)

Hallo,


Mefourlauber schrieb:


> .ist nicht meins.


Jeder nach seiner Facon.

Ich schau mir die Bilder trotzdem gerne an und finde es durchaus amüsant zu raten,  was und wo da gefangen wurde.

Aber die Geschmäcker sind halt mal verschieden.

Der eine möchte da lieber noch ein paar Zeilen allgemeine  Beschreibung , der nächste dann die genaue Fischgrößen und der Dritte dann auch noch  Köder, Gerät, usw. .

Die Menschen haben halt nun mal unterschiedliche Informationsbedürfnisse.

Mir würde es schon reichen, wenn Jon so weiter macht wie bisher.


----------



## hanzz (18. August 2022)

Damals gab es zu diesem Thread auch noch einen extra off thread zum diskutieren und Story telling. dies war ein reiner Bilder Thread.


----------



## jvonzun (18. August 2022)

danke euch!
Ich wurde hier einmal "verwarnt", weil ich einige hässliche Fotos kritisierte und es wurde mir gesagt, dass es ein Bilderthread sei, wo nicht diskutiert wird, so halte ich mich auch daran  
Für mich zählen hier schöne Fotos. Fangorte, Grössen, Köder usw. sind unwichtig genauso wie Likes!


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. August 2022)

jvonzun schrieb:


> hier einmal "verwarnt",



März 2012 ist aber schon lange her.
Seitdem hat sich viel geändert.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. August 2022)

Schbääädzllläää...


----------



## laraque (21. August 2022)

Eigentlich hatte ich nach Barschen gesucht. Aber über so ein schönes Tier freut man sich einfach immer.


----------



## Angelmann67 (21. August 2022)

Fettes Petri  Laraque,
Der ist wunderschön gezeichnet. 
Mehr davon. 
Keep on hammering.


----------



## PirschHirsch (22. August 2022)

laraque schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich nach Barschen gesucht. Aber über so ein schönes Tier freut man sich einfach immer.



Ui, der hat wirklich eine sehr attraktive Färbung/Zeichnung - ein richtiger Fischbuchbild-Esox. 

Petri


----------



## Kröte (22. August 2022)

Ist der erste Fisch ein Barsch ....
freue ich mich.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (22. August 2022)

Nach einfach nur bescheidenen Wochen/Monaten ist es dann doch einmal ganz erfrischen, einen guten Tag am Wasser zu haben.
Neben 5 Zandern und einem Hecht, gab es noch ein paar kleinere Barsche.

Nach so langer Zeit hat man auch das halten der Fische/in die Kamera schauen verlernt. Gesichtskirmes ist aber auch okay.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (23. August 2022)

Petri euch glücklichen Fängern im "Sommerloch". 
Wie schon mal erwähnt , haben sich die Bedingungen auf meinem Haussee drastisch verändert, was das Zanderangeln angeht.
Dennoch ist die Herausforderung auch etwas reizvolles was unser Hobby ausmacht und so ziemlich jeder von uns kennt.
So nahm ich jetzt mal einen Taktik- Wechsel vor der sofort zum Erfolg führte. Wundert euch jetzt nicht wenn ihr auf den Foto eine Gestalt im Hochsommer mit dickem Pullover und leichter Mütze seht, es ist tatsächlich füh's um 3 Uhr auch schon mal frisch auf dem Wasser.
Ich wünsche euch weiterhin schöne Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## Forelle74 (24. August 2022)

Hallo
Dann melde ich mich auch mal wieder vom Urlaub.
Hab bisl an ner Küste in Italien gefischt.
Für ein paar Stunden Netto Angelzeit gabs 2 Schöne Goldbrassen.
Die großen Räuber wollten leider nicht beißen.
	

		
			
		

		
	












Aber wunderschön wars trotzdem.
Grüße Michi


----------



## FischFreund84 (24. August 2022)

Erstmal Petri allen Fängern!

Was Großes kann ich leider nicht präsentieren, aber as Anfänger muss man auch die kleinen Erfolge feiern. 
Nachdem ich neulich am Unterbacher See endlich mal wieder mit der Spinnrute erfolgreich sein und einen kleinen Barsch auf einen 16g Blinker verhaften, aber leider nicht fotografieren konnte, weil just im Moment des Fotos mein Handyakku versagte, war ich einige Tage später nochmal woanders unterwegs.

Eigentlich war ich zum Feedern da, machte am frühen morgen aber erstmal ein paar Würfe mit der Spinnrute. Dabei verbiss sich dieser sehr selbstbewusste Barsch an einem 14g Spinmad:




Beim Feedern blieb ich dann nicht ganz ohne Raubfisch. Es gingen unzählige dieser wilden, bunten Räuber ans Band:




Als ich die Köder dann eine Nr größer wählte um diese zu umgehen und von Dendros auf Tauwurm umstieg, bescherte mir das nochmal einen kleinen Stachelritter:




Beim nächsten Mal, wenn ich die Spinnrute schwinge, hoffe ich dann mal auf etwas größere Exemplare. Zudem steht mein erster Hecht noch genauso aus wie mein erster Zander. Es gibt also noch viel zu tun.


----------



## Mescalero (25. August 2022)

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was für Riesenteile sich so kleine Fische reinhauen. Oder zumindest versuchen.


----------



## Jakob2246 (25. August 2022)

Nachdem ich dieses Jahr wieder begonnen habe zu angeln und schon einen tollen Rapfen fangen konnte, habe ich diesmal meinen ersten Hecht gefangen. Nicht besonders groß, aber ein Erfolgserlebnis.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. August 2022)

Am Donnerstag haben wir es mit dem Köderfisch probiert.
Bei mir blieb ein wirklich guter Zander hängen, während mein Kollege einen kleinen Zander und einen kapitalen Aal gefangen hat.


----------



## schnubbi1307 (28. August 2022)

Endlich kam ich auch mal wieder los. Der Hecht kam noch im Dunkeln ans Band. Die Barsche heute aus nem Torfgraben.


----------



## laraque (28. August 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

großer Fangbericht, leider ohne Bild. Ich hoffe ich kann es noch nachreichen. Leider hat mein Fang bzw. mein stümperhaftes Verhalten dazu geführt, dass mein Handy baden gegangen ist.
Seit ein paar Wochen angel ich relativ intensiv an einem kleinen Fluss bzw. Bach. So auch gestern.
Da hier überwiegend Barsche drin sind, bin ich mit 5cm Gummifischen unterwegs. 
Gestern Abend gab's dann einen heftigen Ruck in die Rute und ein (für meine Verhältnisse) großer Hecht (80cm) tobte an meiner Schnur.
Nach einem schönen Drill an der leichten Rute war Esox im Kescher. Er war schön im Maulwinkel gehakt und ich konnte ihn trotz zittriger Hände und Knie schnell vom Haken lösen und wollte noch ein Erinnerungsfoto machen...an dieser Stelle könnte man denken mir ist das Handy ins Wasser gefallen. Aber so war's nicht. Die Geschichte ging anders aus.
Der Hecht zappelte nochmal wie verrückt und viel mir vor dem Fototermin ins Wasser. Mist...
Noch ganz aufgeregt angelte ich weiter und dachte, dann werde ich auch den ein oder anderen Barsch finden.
Nach 5 Würfen gab's wieder nen ordentlichen Ruck und wieder ein Hecht vom gleichen Kaliber am Köder (denke mal es war der Kamerad der sich vorm Foto gedrückt hat).
Auch hier konnte ich den schönen Hecht landen.
Durch die zwei Drills war das schöne Tier ziemlich erschöpft, also schnell Foto und schnell ab ins Wasser. 
Da ich dem Hecht was Gutes tun wollte, wollte ich ihn ins Wasser halten und ihn stabilisieren. Da das Wasser am Ufer nur 10cm tief ist, hab ich mich entschlossen einen Schritt ins Wasser zu machen und dem Fisch Starthilfe zu geben. 
Dummerweise ist der Untergrund sowas von matschig, dass ich ca. 40cm tief im Boden eingesunken bin und dann der Länge nach ins Wasser gefallen bin.
Den Hecht hab ich gut festgehalten und konnte dann eine Runde mit ihm schwimmen.

Handy war natürlich in der Hosentasche..aber egal. Geiler Angelausflug war's definitiv.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Mescalero (28. August 2022)

Schöner Bericht, Petri zu den Esoxen!
Hoffentlich ist das Phone zu retten. 

Solche Verhältnisse herrschen hier stellenweise auch. Ein Schritt ins Wasser und man steht fast knietief im Morast und fühlt sich wie festbetoniert - eine falsche Bewegung und man liegt im Wasser. Habe ich gehört...


----------



## Der mit dem Fisch tanzt (28. August 2022)

Petri an die Fänger und danke auch von mir für diesen spannenden Bericht aus der Serie "Abenteuer Angeln!" Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, sein Handy für den Fall der Fälle in einer Wasserdichten Hülle unterzubringen!  Durch diese sollte man sein Smartphone allerdings bedienen können... 

Ich fahre Morgen zum Nachtangeln wieder auf Raubfisch los, gehe mit ganzem oder halbem Köfi auf kapitale Aale, Wels und Zander. Versuche es mal mit einer neuen Montage, mal sehen....


----------



## Lichty (29. August 2022)

Moin Raubfischer,
beim Barscheln ist dieser schöne Hecht eingestiegen 




Petri Heil und strammes Seil


----------



## Dennis Knoll (29. August 2022)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern.

Ich habe es gestern recht spontan ans Wasser geschafft. Morgens kurz aufgewacht, eine WhatsApp gelesen und direkt ins Auto gesprungen.
Es war ein wirklich toller Tag mit 13 Fischen, die ich fangen konnte. Insgesamt waren es 13 Fische für mich. 5 davon waren Zander, der Rest Barsch. Hecht ist seit Wochen hier wie verschwunden, so etwas kannte ich auch noch nicht. Gestern habe ich sogar die Anzahl der gefangenen Hecht das erste Mal seit mehreren Jahren durch die Anzahl der gefangenen Zander übertrumpft. Interessante Entwicklung.

So ein Tag gibt wieder Kraft für die Arbeitswoche.

Hier zwei Highlights des gestrigen Tages.


----------



## Rheinspezie (30. August 2022)

Perca Fluviatilis gestern beim Twistern am See,  hatte genau 1 Pfund 

R. S.


----------



## Joeyhh (30. August 2022)

So ein Hechtangeltag ist immer wieder eine Herausforderung für den Pflastervorrat !


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. August 2022)

Moin moin, 
Beim Jiggen, heute nen ca. 60er Hecht, kurz vorm Kescher verloren.
Dafür ist, zwei Würfe später, dieser Pike , hängengeblieben.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (31. August 2022)

Sieht aus wie ein Swim in der Spezial Joshi Farbe?

Aber wo sind die Haken hin?


----------



## Spaßfischer (31. August 2022)

Am Edersee einen super Tag mit viel Fisch erlebt...


----------



## Angelmann67 (31. August 2022)

Moin moin, 
es ist der Buster Jerk Pike.
Die Haken waren total verrostet die Sprengringe sind vollkommen in Ordnung. 
Der Jerk wird jetzt wieder hochglanzpoliert und es kommen neue Haken ran.
TOP


----------



## Angelmann67 (31. August 2022)

Kleine Korrektur,  
Das Dekor nennt sich Hot Pike.








						Strike Pro Buster Jerk 15 cm | Shallow
					

Strike Pro Buster Jerk 15 cm | Shallow ➽ Produkte von Strike Pro zu günstigen Preisen bestellen: Strike Pro Buster Jerk 15 cm | Shallow & weitere Jerkbaits ✓  Top-Preise ✓ Telefonische Beratung ➤ Mehr erfahren..!




					www.hechtundbarsch.de


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. September 2022)

*Hier kommen die Gewinner für August:*

Forelle74 
FischFreund84 
Lichty 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet uns Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## FischFreund84 (1. September 2022)

Yeah!!! Ick freu mir!


----------



## Angelmann67 (1. September 2022)

Glückwunsch.


----------



## Forelle74 (1. September 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Yeah!!! Ick freu mir!


Glückwunsch


----------



## Lajos1 (3. September 2022)

Hallo,

endlich wieder mal ein Kapitaler (kapital = über 110 cm) noch dazu ein ausgesprochenes Dickerchen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## PirschHirsch (3. September 2022)

Jawohl, Petri 

Effzett-Fresser oder Wobbler-Woller?


----------



## Lajos1 (3. September 2022)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Jawohl, Petri
> 
> Effzett-Fresser oder Wobbler-Woller?


Hallo,

Effzett 30 Gramm, einer meiner Lieblingsköder, schon seit 60 Jahren.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (3. September 2022)

Hallo,

Petri


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Effzett 30 Gramm, einer meiner Lieblingsköder, schon seit 60 Jahren.



Ist zwar nicht unbedingt ein selektiver Köder, aber hat schon zu Zeiten von Herrn Ziegenspeck große Hechte gefangen und tut das auch noch heute.


----------



## hanzz (3. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> endlich wieder mal ein Kapitaler (kapital = über 110 cm) noch dazu ein ausgesprochenes Dickerchen.
> 
> ...


Dickes Petri Lajos
Schön mal ein Bild von dir zu sehen. 
Toller Fisch.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dickes Petri Lajos
> Schön mal ein Bild von dir zu sehen.
> Toller Fisch.



Hallo,

danke. Ja, war ein Kumpel dabei, welcher das Foto machte, musste alles schnell gehen, da der Fisch zurückgesetzt wurde. Deshalb habe ich auch noch eine Lesebrille auf, welche ich zum Hakenlösen brauchte. Der Kumpel, ein Skeptiker hinsichtlich meiner Vorliebe für den Effzett speziell an diesem Gewässer, benutze anschließend einen von mir angebotenen und fing in der nächsten Stunde zwei Hechte damit, einen kleinen mit so 60/65 cm und einen guten mit 86 cm. Er ist jetzt nicht mehr skeptisch.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (4. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Er ist jetzt nicht mehr skeptisch.


q. e. d.


----------



## FischFreund84 (4. September 2022)

Ich habe zwar wohl keinen so großen Erfahrungsschatz, dass man daraus wirklich was ableiten könnte, aber ich finde Blinker auch gut.
Beim Spinnen habe ich insgesamt erst fünf Fische gefangen (alles Barsche) und die ersten drei, die auch die größten waren, haben auch alle auf den Effzett gebissen, der eigentlich für einen Hecht gedacht war. Der vierte ging ebenfalls darauf, nur auf ein kleineres Modell. Da war ich auch auf Barsch aus. Die Dinger sind halt auch für Anfänger super einfach zu führen.


----------



## Snâsh (5. September 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwar wohl keinen so großen Erfahrungsschatz, dass man daraus wirklich was ableiten könnte, aber ich finde Blinker auch gut.
> Beim Spinnen habe ich insgesamt erst fünf Fische gefangen (alles Barsche) und die ersten drei, die auch die größten waren, haben auch alle auf den Effzett gebissen, der eigentlich für einen Hecht gedacht war. Der vierte ging ebenfalls darauf, nur auf ein kleineres Modell. Da war ich auch auf Barsch aus. Die Dinger sind halt auch für Anfänger super einfach zu führen.


Hi, nicht nur das. Grundsätzlich auch einfach unglaublich vernachlässigt! Blinker und Spinner sind einfach nicht mehr "neumodisch" genug, kosten zu wenig und werden zu wenig beworben.
Willst du einen Fisch fangen, mach nen Mepps dran. Da kloppen sich die Fische drum. Unglaublich variabel und vielseitig. Es gibt nur wenige Einsatzgebiete die die Köder nicht abdecken!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (5. September 2022)

Hallo,
nach sehr langer Durststrecke, viel Hitze und keinerlei Frequenz konnte ich diese zwei kleinen Burschen raus zuppeln.
Einmal gegrüßt, schnelles Foto und wieder zurück gesetzt mit der Bitte mir die Mama oder die Oma vorbei zu schicken.

Leider haben sie ihren Teil der Abmachung nicht eingehalten 
Anschließend war komplett Funkstille am Spot.

Petri allen andere.


----------



## magut (5. September 2022)

Nach 7 Tagen werfen werfen und werfen endlich der erste Fisch


----------



## FischFreund84 (5. September 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Hi, nicht nur das. Grundsätzlich auch einfach unglaublich vernachlässigt! Blinker und Spinner sind einfach nicht mehr "neumodisch" genug, kosten zu wenig und werden zu wenig beworben.
> Willst du einen Fisch fangen, mach nen Mepps dran. Da kloppen sich die Fische drum. Unglaublich variabel und vielseitig. Es gibt nur wenige Einsatzgebiete die die Köder nicht abdecken!



Wobei es, was die Neuerungen angeht, ja immerhin noch die Jigspinner gibt. Die mag ich tatsächlich gerne. Alleine schon, weil man sie weit werfen kann. 

Ein Jigspinner hat mir auch den fünften und letzten bisherigen Fang beim Spinnen gebracht, nachdem vorher nur die Blinker überzeugen konnten.


Bald werde ich mich dennoch auch mal im Gufieren üben.


----------



## Joeyhh (5. September 2022)

Hier noch ein 105cm Schwedenhecht .


----------



## Taxidermist (5. September 2022)

FischFreund84 schrieb:


> Wobei es, was die Neuerungen angeht, ja immerhin noch die Jigspinner gibt


Also meinen ersten Jigspinner habe ich vor ca.25 Jahren beim Stollenwerk gekauft.
So neu sind die also nicht, nur hatte die hierzulande keiner aufm Zettel?
Inzwischen ausreichend beworben, hat sich dies wohl geändert.
Das mit den Weitwurfeigenschaften stimmt natürlich, nutzt aber dennoch nix, weil die richtige Führung nur die Wenigsten hin bekommen.
Nach meiner Meinung ist ein Meppsspinner immer noch fängiger, genau so wie der Effzett Blinker, welcher ebenfalls bis zum Horizont fliegt.
Wobei beide auch nur stumpf eingekurbelt ihre Fische fangen.
Nicht umsonst werden diese Standardköder hier regelmäßig Junganglern, Anfängern empfohlen.
Manche bleiben darauf ihr Leben lang hängen, so habe ich einige ältere Mitglieder im Verein, die ausschließlich mit dem Effzett angetroffen werden und es gar nicht einsehen sich mal mit anderen Ködern zu beschäftigen.

Jürgen


----------



## Lajos1 (5. September 2022)

xxx


----------



## Lajos1 (5. September 2022)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Also meinen ersten Jigspinner habe ich vor ca.25 Jahren beim Stollenwerk gekauft.
> So neu sind die also nicht, nur hatte die hierzulande keiner aufm Zettel?
> Inzwischen ausreichend beworben, hat sich dies wohl geändert.
> Das mit den Weitwurfeigenschaften stimmt natürlich, nutzt aber dennoch nix, weil die richtige Führung nur die Wenigsten hin bekommen.
> ...


Hallo,

vor so gut 40 Jahren, als ich neben dem Fliegenfischen auch das Spinnfischen auf Hecht mehr und mehr forcierte, hatte ich normalerweise drei Köder dabei: Mepps 5, Effzett 30 Gramm und den Big-S Wobbler und damit kam man gut aus und fing auch seine Fische.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (5. September 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> und den Big-S Wobbler


Auf den hab ich als junger Kerl damals im MD-Kanal meine ersten Meterhechte und 90+ Zander gefangen.

Dürfte aber kaum einen  Kunstköder geben, der an jedem Gewässer, an jeder Stelle in jeder Situation jeden Zielfisch gleich gut fängt.


----------



## Lajos1 (5. September 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Dürfte aber kaum einen  Kunstköder geben, der an jedem Gewässer, an jeder Stelle in jeder Situation jeden Zielfisch gleich gut fängt.


Hallo,

das ist richtig. Man muss schon wissen, wo man welchen Köder am besten einsetzt. An unseren großen Baggersee ist eine Halbinsel von so guten 200 Meter Länge, wenn ich die mit dem Effzett abfischte, kann ich mich nicht erinnern da nicht mindestens ein/zwei Hechte gefangen zu haben. Aber es gibt eben auch Köder, welche mehr universell sind als andere. Gilt natürlich auch für das Fliegenfischen, nur hier ist es komplizierter.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. September 2022)

Hallo Lajos, 

Verwendest Du den Blinker generell in Silber oder kommen je nach Trübung und Licht auch mal andere Farben wie Gold und kupfer zum Einsatz? 

Herzlichen Gruß und Petri! 

R. S.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (6. September 2022)

Moinsen,
ich bin gestern mal eine ganz andere Strategie als sonst gefahren. Köder sind die selben geblieben aber andere Tidebedingungen und einen neuen Spot. 
Wie im Lehrbuch hat es dann auch geklappt.
Es hat mich so unglaublich glücklich gemacht und mich bestätigt.
Einer meiner besten Angeltage bisher.

Zahlreiche Bisse wovon ich leider nicht alle verwerten konnte. So oft hing der GuFi schief auf dem Haken  unfassbar cool.
Hängen geblieben sind erst einmal drei, wovon einer jedoch in der Strömung ausgestiegen ist. Gefühlt war es auch der schwerste.

Beide Fische schwimmen wieder, den Zander extra im Netz vermessen um ihn garnicht antätscheln zu müssen.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Hallo Lajos,
> 
> Verwendest Du den Blinker generell in Silber oder kommen je nach Trübung und Licht auch mal andere Farben wie Gold und kupfer zum Einsatz?
> 
> ...


Hallo,

ich habe zwar auch ein paar andersfarbige, nehme aber fast nur den außen silber innen gold.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. September 2022)

Danke Dir !


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (7. September 2022)

Guten Morgen liebes Board,

ich habe es geschafft, ich habe es gestern geschafft meinen Barsch PB zu verbessern.
Barsch PB 40 cm.
Habe ich mich gefreut als ich ihn gesehen habe.
Als ich ihn das erste mal kurz vorm Ufer hatte, ist er noch einmal geflüchtet.
Ich habe erst gedacht es ist ein Hecht so wie der gezogen hat. Wahnsinn.

Wurde auch sauber released und ist mit einem Spritzer von dannen gezogen. <3


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. September 2022)

Richtig schöner, kompakter Kampfritter, 
Die kämpfen richtig gut! 

Dickes Petri!!!


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (7. September 2022)

Rheinspezie In der Tat, wirklich kampfstark. 
Ich hatte zwei Würfe später noch einen drauf, ist aber leider ausgestiegen. Hat sich schwerer angefühlt als der erste.
Ich glaube ich habe einen wirklich interessanten Spot gefunden. 

Tolles Gefühl wenn der Plan auf geht und die gelernte Theorie in der Praxis auch funktioniert.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (7. September 2022)

SOLLTE ich es heute schaffen wieder los zu kommen, werde ich Finesse Techniken testen.
Mal schauen ob sie darauf Lust haben, mein Gefühl ist ein gutes.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (8. September 2022)

Los war ich 
Finesse habe ich auch probiert (Free-Rig) aber ohne Erfolg.
Einen Biss konnte ich verzeichnen aber das war es.
Ich habe überlegt das es durchaus Sinn machen könnte ein DS-Rig in der Strömung zu fischen. Schwer genug das man es auf der Stelle halten kann, den Rest erledigt die Strömung?!?

MfG


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (10. September 2022)

Petri.


----------



## Patrick086 (11. September 2022)

Sonntagsausflug am Vereinssee


----------



## feko (11. September 2022)

zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> Petri.
> Anhang anzeigen 417574


Dein Gewässer sieht ja fast nach einem Gartenteich aus .
Vg


----------



## jvonzun (13. September 2022)

Vor 10 Jahren angelte ich wohl das letzte Mal auf Welse, so war ich jetzt wieder einmal. Pelagisch ganz interessant.


----------



## Rheinspezie (13. September 2022)

Gardasee?


----------



## Mefourlauber (13. September 2022)

jvonzun schrieb:


> Vor 10 Jahren angelte ich wohl das letzte Mal auf Welse, so war ich jetzt wieder einmal. Pelagisch ganz interessant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Auch wenn ich neulich mal gemeckert habe: tolle Fotos, vor allem die recht ungewöhnliche Kombi von Wels und grün- blauem Wasser. Aber ansonsten bleibe ich dabei: ein bisschen mehr Futter darf es sein. Man muss ja keine Geheimnisse verraten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (14. September 2022)

Barsch von heute, 

40cm.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (16. September 2022)

Gestern, nach Feierabend noch eine kurze Runde am Fluss gewesen.
Kaum am Spott angekommen fing es erst einmal monsunartig an zu regnen.
Der nasse Schlüpper soll sich jedoch gelohnt haben 

Ein 34er und ein 54er Zander.
Den kleinen direkt wieder released den großen habe ich mit genommen.
Freitag = Fischtag.
Eine ganze Hand voll weiterer Bisse.

Petri


----------



## jvonzun (16. September 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Gardasee?



nein, ist ein See in der Schweiz. Leider verbreiten sich die Schleimer bei uns immer mehr....


----------



## Snâsh (17. September 2022)

Moin Zusammen, bin viel zu Stolz ihn nicht zu zeigen! Hat meinen PB um knapp 25cm Verbessert


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. September 2022)

Snâsh , watn Moped Alta.
Geiler Fisch.
Fettes Petri .


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (17. September 2022)

Dickes Petri von mir, was für eine Maschine


----------



## Breamhunter (17. September 2022)

Mein lieber Scholli. Wie groß/schwer war der denn ?


----------



## hanzz (17. September 2022)

Fettes Petri Snâsh 
Meter geknackt?


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Meter geknackt?


So wie das aussieht könnte es in diese Richtung gehen, deutlich über 90cm schätze ich auf jeden Fall.
Ein Traumfisch.

Petri Heil

Jürgen


----------



## Snâsh (17. September 2022)

Hi, Gewicht kann ich leider nur schätzen, auf jeden Fall gab es nur wenige Fotos.
Der Fisch hatte kurz gemessene 98cm. Den Kiemendeckel kann man packen wie ne Panzerplatte, ist ist auch nichts mehr mit losschütteln.
Petri Dank! Ich hoffe das irgendwann noch einmal Toppen zu können, jedenfalls ist das hier in der Region wirklich unglaublich selten und ich freue mich riesig!


----------



## hanzz (17. September 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Der Fisch hatte kurz gemessene 98cm


Petri nochmal. 
Klasse





Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das irgendwann noch einmal Toppen zu können


Bei mir kam nach dem Meter, 9 Jahre später n 98er  
Also genau andersrum 
Fast auf den Tag (ein Tag eher) genau 9 Jahre später. 
Der Herbst ist noch früh.


----------



## Drillsucht69 (17. September 2022)

Klasse Monsterzetti !!!
Da zieh ich als Oberstrolch den Hut vor dir …
Haste wenigstens weiche Knie gekriegt??? 
Adrenalinschub pur …


----------



## Snâsh (17. September 2022)

Drillsucht69 schrieb:


> Klasse Monsterzetti !!!
> Da zieh ich als Oberstrolch den Hut vor dir …
> Haste wenigstens weiche Knie gekriegt???
> Adrenalinschub pur …


Aber sicher. Zuerst gedacht es wäre ein kleiner Wels. Dann kam er in den Schein der Kopflampe und dann wurde es zittrig in den Knien. Mir ist erst ziemlich spät aufgefallen das ich im Wasser stand...


----------



## Mefourlauber (17. September 2022)

Alter Falter, Traumfisch!! Davon träume ich auch. Hatte es mehrfach umgekehrt, ich dachte ich hätte den Endzander aber dann waren es Waller um den Meter in starker Strömung.
So einen Fisch muss man nicht toppen 
Nach Konditionsfaktortabelle 9-10 Kilo.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (19. September 2022)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Snâsh FETTES PETRI!

Ich habe es am Wochenende auch geschafft meinen Barsch PB um zwei weitere Centimeter zu verbessern.
42cm
Auf dem Foto hat er sich kurz vorm Auslösen verrückt, es waren aber wirklich 42 cm 
Ich habe erst gedacht es ist ein Hecht.
Hat sehr gut gekämpft im Drill, sogar so stark das er mir einen Musaga 2/0 Haken aufgebogen hat.


----------



## Rheinspezie (19. September 2022)

Herrlich - dickes Petri! 

Hatte dieses Jahr auch so einen Jonnie, der legte eine erste Flucht hin, dass ich dachte ok, 70+ Hecht... 

Glückwunsch zum Kampfritter


----------



## rustaweli (20. September 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen, bin viel zu Stolz ihn nicht zu zeigen! Hat meinen PB um knapp 25cm Verbessert


Heftiger Ausnahmefisch, dazu noch an heimischen Gewässern!
Das verdient ein "Nobel Petri"!


----------



## Dennis Knoll (20. September 2022)

Ich war am Wochenende Freitags und Sonntags jeweils für einen halben Tag am Wasser.
Am Freitag lief es noch einigermaßen gut und ich durfte einen stattlichen Zander, zwei Hechte und kleine Barsche fangen.

Die Freude wurde leider etwas davon getrübt, dass ich mir die Bullseye Jig Whip 2.0 geschrottet hab :/ 
Und als würde das nicht genügen, haben wir auch noch meinen Kescher dort irgendwo am Wasser liegen gelassen. Und da es schon spät Abends war, wir vollkommen durchnächst waren und bei den aktuellen Spritpreise man fast schon einen neuen Kescher holen kann, sind wir auch nicht mehr zurück gefahren.

Sonntag hingegen war es wesentlich schwieriger und ich konnte am Ende nur einen schönen Barsch fangen. Es gab hier und da ein paar Bisse aber nichts, was ansonsten hängen blieb. Und mein Kescher war leider auch nicht mehr da.


----------



## salanka (21. September 2022)

Konnte mich mal wieder über einen Hecht Mitte 80 freuen, Milchner. Wird jetzt wohl wieder ein halbes Jahr dauern bis ich den nächsten vorweisen darf ^^


----------



## zeder (22. September 2022)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> endlich wieder mal ein Kapitaler (kapital = über 110 cm) noch dazu ein ausgesprochenes Dickerchen.
> 
> ...



Is schon irre. Also aus meiner Sicht als kunstköderbegeisterter Jungangler ist das irre, dass man mit nem Blinker solche Fische fängt. Da wird man heutzutage über Socialmedia und andere Onlinemedien quasi täglich bombardiert mit den neusten Gummifischen, Spinnerbaits, Swimbaits, Twitchbaits etc, pp und dann sieht man so einen Fisch, der nen simplen Blinker wollte.

Führst du den denn irgendwie speziell oder ist das einfach nur stupides Einleiern?

Also Petri auf jeden Fall, toller Fisch!


----------



## Slappy (22. September 2022)

Endlich, endlich, endlich..... 
Es hat zum ersten mal geklappt.....  
Mein erster Hecht


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. September 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Mein erster Hecht



Na dann mal ein dickes Petri Heil mein lieber Slappy .


----------



## Lajos1 (22. September 2022)

zeder schrieb:


> Is schon irre. Also aus meiner Sicht als kunstköderbegeisterter Jungangler ist das irre, dass man mit nem Blinker solche Fische fängt. Da wird man heutzutage über Socialmedia und andere Onlinemedien quasi täglich bombardiert mit den neusten Gummifischen, Spinnerbaits, Swimbaits, Twitchbaits etc, pp und dann sieht man so einen Fisch, der nen simplen Blinker wollte.
> 
> Führst du den denn irgendwie speziell oder ist das einfach nur stupides Einleiern?
> 
> Also Petri auf jeden Fall, toller Fisch!


Hallo,

ich habe ja hier auch schon geschrieben, dass ich früher (so vor 40 Jahren) hauptsächlich 3 Köder im Einsatz hatte; den Big-S, den Mepps 5und eben den Effzett.
Hier, in diesem Fall einholen mit  kurzem absacken lassen. Geht natürlich nur bei entsprechender Tiefe. Der Hecht biss so etwa auf 2/2,5 Meter Tiefe in ca. 30 Meter Entfernung vom Ufer. Erst kam ein kurzes Anstupsen (vermutlich) und dann, so vielleicht 2 Sekunden später der Einschlag.
Umsonst gibt es den Effzett nicht schon solange, schätze mal, seit gut einhundert Jahren.  Mittlerweile habe ich auch ein großes Ködersortiment, aber der Effzett kommt halt immer wieder zum Einsatz. An dem Baggersee in welchem ich diesen Fisch fing ist es nach meiner Meinung unmöglich mit dem Effzett keinen Hecht zu fangen . 

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## hanzz (22. September 2022)

zeder schrieb:


> Is schon irre. Also aus meiner Sicht als kunstköderbegeisterter Jungangler ist das irre, dass man mit nem Blinker solche Fische fängt. Da wird man heutzutage über Socialmedia und andere Onlinemedien quasi täglich bombardiert mit den neusten Gummifischen, Spinnerbaits, Swimbaits, Twitchbaits etc, pp und dann sieht man so einen Fisch, der nen simplen Blinker wollte.
> 
> Führst du den denn irgendwie speziell oder ist das einfach nur stupides Einleiern?
> 
> Also Petri auf jeden Fall, toller Fisch!


Ja warum sollten auch Blinker oder Spinner nicht mehr funktionieren? 

Wenn die Fische nur noch die gleichen Köder um die Ohren bekommen, funktionieren gerade dann alte Klassiker. 
Irgendwann hat hier mal jemand geschrieben, dass er nicht versteht, dass wenn auf Gummis nichts geht, ein mancher mit nem Spinner dann doch noch versucht nen Barsch zu fangen.

Ganz einfache Antwort. 
Es macht Bock und am Ende des Tages hat man doch noch was gefangen, weilan flexibel war.


----------



## Ron73 (25. September 2022)

Gefangen mit dem Wackelarsch


----------



## Hering 58 (25. September 2022)

Ron73 schrieb:


> Gefangen mit dem Wackelarsch


Na dann mal ein dickes Petri Heil mein lieber Ron73


----------



## Spaßfischer (25. September 2022)

Auf den Shimano Bantam Lesertest Köder...lief erstaunlich gut heute.
Grüße Spaßfischer


----------



## PirschHirsch (25. September 2022)

zeder schrieb:


> Is schon irre. Also aus meiner Sicht als kunstköderbegeisterter Jungangler ist das irre, dass man mit nem Blinker solche Fische fängt. Da wird man heutzutage über Socialmedia und andere Onlinemedien quasi täglich bombardiert mit den neusten Gummifischen, Spinnerbaits, Swimbaits, Twitchbaits etc, pp und dann sieht man so einen Fisch, der nen simplen Blinker wollte.



Blinker zählen zu den flexibelsten Ködern überhaupt - die kann man (modellabhängig) auch twitchen, jiggen usw.

Bei oft sehr guter Wurfweite.

Dünnblechige, breite Blinker lassen sich fast in Zeitlupe und extrem flach führen (bei bauartbedingt schlechterem Flugverhalten).

In hängerträchtigem Terrain einfach nen Krautschutzdrilling montieren, um die Verlustquote stark zu senken.

Wenn ich einen einzigen Kukö wählen müsste, wäre das definitiv der Blinker.

Fängt so gut wie alles Raubfischige - inkl. Zander.

Blinker sind alles andere als simpel - da kann man extrem viel rausholen bei der Führung. Daher auch sehr gut für Anfänger-Köderführungs-Trainingszwecke geeignet.

Einfach mal im sichtigen Flachwasser nach Lust und Laune animieren - da ist Kreativität gefragt. Und dabei lernen, was genau der Blinker bei welchem Impuls (ob nun per Rute oder Rolle) macht.


----------



## Schmitz (26. September 2022)

Nach einigen Pleiten, Pech und Pannen, lief es am Wochenende beim Barscheln wieder.
45er, 41er und einen 70er Rapfen


----------



## Dennis Knoll (26. September 2022)

Petri allen Fängern und vor allem zum ersten Hecht, immer ein tolles Erlebnis 

---

Ich war am Wochenende beim Fisherino Team Treffen über Rheinland Boote in Sloten und es war sehr durchwachsen von den Fängen her.
Abends gemütlich die Köfi Rute rausgelegt, hat es auch direkt mit einem 98er Hecht geklappt.





Der Samstag beim Streetfishing war dann nicht ganz so erfolgreich für mich. Zuerst einen guten Zander verloren, dann ist mir schon wieder die Rutenspitze gebrochen und zu allem Überfluss habe ich diesen Riesen verloren.


__
		https://www.tiktok.com/video/7147220528384740613
Dafür wurde ich dann am Sonntag noch mit einem schönen Barsch entlohnt.


----------



## Slappy (26. September 2022)

Wer die kleinen nicht ehrt!!!!


----------



## Angelmann67 (28. September 2022)

Moin moin, 
seit langem,  mal wieder auf Räubertour gewesen.
Die Hechte hatten leider so gar keine Lust, 
also mal was kleines natürliches rangedengelt und siehe da, es hagelte Bisse von schönen kleinen und frechen Punks.

Petri allen Fängern


----------



## PirschHirsch (28. September 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wer die kleinen nicht ehrt!!!!



Klein, aber fein - das ist ein wirklich sehr schönes Bärschlein mit toller Färbung


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (29. September 2022)

Petri allen in der Runde, ob großer oder kleiner Fang, am Ende zählt für jeden einzelnen das Erlebnis und dieses kann euch nicht verloren gehen.
Natürlich kam ich auch am vergangenen Wochenende zum angeln, allerdings lief nicht viel. Am Freitag Abend ging es an einem der vielen Vereinsseen um zu schauen was dort Raubfischmäßig eventuell geht, jetzt weiß ich, nicht viel, zwei Aussteiger und ein kleiner Zetti mit positiver Erkenntnis das sich diese Fischart reproduziert.
Für ein Fototermin wollte ich diesen allerdings bewahren und so gings Sonntag aufs Hausgewässer (Useriner See) einer der vielen Havelseen bei Neustrelitz. Auch hier lief es bei einer Wassertemperatur von 17 Grad schleppend , erst einmal war die Suche nach den Barschen schwierig und als ich sie gefunden habe waren sie alles andere als beissfreudig , glücklicherweise konnte ich mir noch ein Paar zusammen-twitchen und am Ende landeten drei von Ihnen in der Pfanne.Euch weiterhin viel Glück und Erholung am Wasser.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (29. September 2022)

Moinsen,

bei mir ist gestern Abend dieser kleine Stachelritter eingestiegen.
Hat an der Zodias ML Rute schon gut Spass gemacht.

Vermessen habe ich ihn nicht.


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. September 2022)

Paar Bärsche bis 30cm für die Küche....


----------



## hanzz (29. September 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Paar Bärsche bis 30cm für die Küche....
> Anhang anzeigen 419667


Was für ein Barschbestand
Guten Appetit

Barsch gibt bestes Kibbeling


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. September 2022)

Moin moin Männers, 
Die Barsche sind heute Abend,  wieder voll eskaliert. 
Ein Tock nach dem Anderen,  bei Beispausen, Köderwechsel und es hagelte wieder Bisse.
Sehr sehr geil.
Zwei Mitdreissiger entnommen,  die waren voller Laich.

Fettes Petri allen


----------



## hanzz (29. September 2022)

Ihr macht mich fertig mit euren Barsch Strecken. 
Petri


----------



## Angelmann67 (29. September 2022)

Danke danke lieber Hanzz,
kannst ja mal aufn  Raubzug mitkommen. 
Du bist herzlich eingeladen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> bestes Kibbeling



Was ist das?


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. September 2022)

Kleine Fischstückchen in Backteig getaucht und dann frittiert, niederländische Spezialität, gibt es hier an Fischverkaufsständen auf dem Markt /  Jahrmarkt. Fischarten sind normal Kabeljau, andere Seefischarten werden auch genommen, Seehecht ist z. B. sehr Lecker.


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2022)

Danke.


----------



## Slappy (30. September 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wer die kleinen nicht ehrt!!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419446




Und Zack, wird man belohnt... 
Neuer PB


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. September 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Neuer PB



Super Slappy.  
Petri Heil!


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. September 2022)

Moin moin Männers, 
möchte das Angebot,  an Hanzz, noch ein bißchen erweitern.
Also wer Bock hat, ist herzlich eingeladen,  eine Raubfischtour, am Hariksee,  in  Schwalmtal zu starten.
Postleitzahl ist die 41366, weil es noch ein Schwalmtal in Hessen gibt.

Fettes Petri.


----------



## Captain_H00k (30. September 2022)

Gibts da denn auch große Barsche ( Sagen wir mal ab 40+ ) in dem Gewässer ? Angelmann67
Und was würde ne Gastkarte kosten ?
Die kleinen sind aktuell ja an den meisten Gewässern aktiv.
Aber ich bin immer auf der suche na den saftigeren Kirschen 

Edit: Hab mal kurz geschaut,es gibt da so Stege wo Boote anlegen.Dort genau angeln zu dürfen wäre nice


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. September 2022)

Hi Hook,
natürlich gibt's auch hier Barsch, jenseits der 40cm, aber wie in jedem Gewässer, sind das die Einzelgänger und auch schwieriger zu fangen bzw. zu finden.
Große Hechte jenseits der Metermarke und auch kapitale Zander(Mittachziger selber gefangen), sind vorhanden.
Die Tageskarte kostet 12,-€


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. September 2022)

Achso, an den Stegen darf geangelt werden.
Da es sich hier aber um einen Bootsverleih handelt, muss man am WE oder bei schönem Wetter,  mit erhöhten Besucherzahlen rechnen.


----------



## Captain_H00k (30. September 2022)

Hört sich ja schon interessant an Angelmann67 
Das mit der Größe sollte übrigens nicht missverstanden werden,jeder Catch is zu würdigen,und ich freue mich hier an manchen Tagen auch über die kleinen Fische.
Nur wenn man jetzt an ein Gewässer zu Besuch kommt und sagen wir mal nur nen halben Tag hat um es zu beangeln,ist es natürlich deutlich verlockender,wenn mit Glück vielleicht auch was gutes einsteigen kann 
Daher würde ich das vielleicht aus Fun mal machen,ist auch keine Weltreise für mich.
Vielleicht hätte der rhinefisher ja auch Bock,wir haben hier schon Leute vom Board an deren Gewässern besucht,war bisher auch immer sehr positiv und hat wirklich Laune gemacht.
Als ich dann Dein Angebot gelesen habe,dachte ich ich frag mal was genauer nach


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Kleine Fischstückchen in Backteig getaucht und dann frittiert, niederländische Spezialität, gibt es hier an Fischverkaufsständen auf dem Markt /  Jahrmarkt. Fischarten sind normal Kabeljau, andere Seefischarten werden auch genommen, Seehecht ist z. B. sehr Lecker.


Genau 
Und mit Barsch einfach tausend mal besser.


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2022)

Angelmann67 schrieb:


> Danke danke lieber Hanzz,
> kannst ja mal aufn  Raubzug mitkommen.
> Du bist herzlich eingeladen.


Super gerne. 
Müssen wir die kommenden Wochen mal schreiben. 

Nächste Woche is voll bei mir. 
Ich meld mich auf jeden Fall.


----------



## hanzz (30. September 2022)

Slappy schrieb:


> Wer die kleinen nicht ehrt!!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419446


Genau. 








C Rig, Twitchbaits, Crankbaits nix
Aber Topwater wollten sie




Slappy schrieb:


> Und Zack, wird man belohnt...
> Neuer PB
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 419753



Petri zum wunderschönen Barsch


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (2. Oktober 2022)

*H**E**R**B**S**T**S**A**I**S**O**N**S**T**A**R**T*

Ja richtig gelesen, für mich startete gestern die Herbstsaison und natürlich war ich am Wasser um es erneut zu versuchen. Dieses mal meinte der "Fischgott" es gut mit mir und nach ca. eine Stunde kam tatsächlich der lang ersehnte Tock, es folgte ein angenehmer Drill und der Fisch war in guter Verfassung. Ich konnte meinen Gegner allerdings nicht schnell identifizieren und erst vor meinen Füßen verriet der "Schnabel" einen Esox in mittlerer Größe (75cm).  Euch allen wünsche ich natürlich auch eine aufregende Herbstsaison und schöne Stunden am Wasser. Bis dahin Petri und Grüße von der Mecklenburgischen Seenplatte.


----------



## Angelmann67 (2. Oktober 2022)

Moin moin Männers, 
Bei uns waren die Barsche wieder voll rattisch


----------



## Schmitz (3. Oktober 2022)

Hechte sind gut gelaufen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (4. Oktober 2022)

*Hier kommen die Gewinner für September:*

Snâsh
Spaßfischer 
Schmitz

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet uns Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## Professor Tinca (5. Oktober 2022)




----------



## Gert-Show (5. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 420194
> Anhang anzeigen 420195


Komisch, vorgestern war ich an der gleichen Stelle, da haben die Punker auch schon gebissen.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (5. Oktober 2022)

Weder ein preisverdächtiger Fisch, noch ein gelungenes Foto und auch schon ein paar Tage her, aber trotzdem wollte ich euch den Kamerad nicht vorenthalten:


----------



## Rheinspezie (6. Oktober 2022)

Petri zum Esox! 

War eben ein Stündchen Twistern, 

Es gab 2 Barsche, einen für die Pfanne. 

430g. Bei 31cm.


----------



## salanka (6. Oktober 2022)

Von letzter Woche


----------



## MikeHawk (7. Oktober 2022)

Samstag sind wir in unserer neuen norwegischen Heimat angekommeb.

Heute gleich mal den Bach hinterm haus ausprobiert. Größer geht immer


----------



## jkc (7. Oktober 2022)

Träumchen, alles gute da oben


----------



## W-Lahn (7. Oktober 2022)

Beim nächtlichen Zanderangeln ist mir gestern ein Endgegner-Aland eingestiegen. Als ich ihn das erste erste mal an der Oberfläche gesehen habe, dachte ich kurz an einen Marmorkarpfen. Maßband war leider nicht griffbereit, geschätzt über 60cm, Zander gab es allerdings keine


----------



## Riesenangler (7. Oktober 2022)

Mein erster Barsch auf Köfi.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Oktober 2022)

Petri zum schönen Barsch! 

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. Oktober 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Beim nächtlichen Zanderangeln ist mir gestern ein Endgegner-Aland eingestiegen. Als ich ihn das erste erste mal an der Oberfläche gesehen habe, dachte ich kurz an einen Marmorkarpfen. Maßband war leider nicht griffbereit, geschätzt über 60cm, Zander gab es allerdings keine


... Und ich dachte, mein 53er wäre ein Riese gewesen... Krasser MegatronAlander...


----------



## Professor Tinca (8. Oktober 2022)

Lauter kleine Bärsche heute ..


----------



## Seele (8. Oktober 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Lauter kleine Bärsche heute ..
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 420442


Immerhin sehr schöne Barsche


----------



## Rheinspezie (9. Oktober 2022)

Von gestern ein gejiggter 34er

Petri,
R.S.


----------



## Angelmann67 (11. Oktober 2022)

So, heute auch nochma los, die großen sind im Moment noch nicht in Fahrt, aber die kleinen sind auch schön.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (11. Oktober 2022)

Hug,

Hechte gehen aktuell wirklich prima. Erfolgsgufi ist der Butcher von Zeck und den musste ich jetzt schon zum dritten Mal kleben weil ich sogar zweistellig Bisse am Angeltag darauf hatte.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. Oktober 2022)

Barschalarm,
Ich habe heute gedietelt. 
Alles kleine Punker.


----------



## Angelmann67 (12. Oktober 2022)

Bilder vergessen.


----------



## MikeHawk (12. Oktober 2022)

Wohl mit abstand die schönste Umgebung in der ich je angeln dürfte. Mir bleibt immer noch die spucke weg. Nur wenige minuten von unserem haus und der stadt weg und doch keine menschenseele weit und breit.

Leider gestaltet sich auch das fischen etwas schwer.


----------



## Angelmann67 (13. Oktober 2022)

Sehr sehr geil, die Barsche sind im Moment,  voll drauf.
Allerdings heute, auf einen ganz anderen Köder.
Gestern mit kleinen Gufis(die wurden verschmäht), heute hab ichs dann mal mit Gummiködern, aus dem Forellenbereich probiert und da ging das Massaker auch schon los.
Mega.


----------



## Angelmann67 (15. Oktober 2022)

Ops i did it again.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (16. Oktober 2022)

Heute morgen erfolgreich gewesen.






An der Stelle ein paar Würfe mit nem 10er Wilson am Chebu-Rig gemacht und bei nem eigentlich verunglückten Wurf kam der Biss. Direkt nach dem Auftreffen aufs Wasser beim ersten Kurbelzug Widerstand. Erster Gedanke, super hänge im Holz aber nanu, das was da hängt ist aber doch etwas sehr lebendig für Totholz. Ein paar Minuten Drill später kam dann er hier zum Vorschein:






Zwar absolut nicht mein Zielfisch aber über den ersten Wels der doch schon relativ langen Angelkarriere freut man sich trotzdem.


----------



## silverfish (16. Oktober 2022)

Digges Petri zum Silu ! 
Die Stelle sieht auch verdammt gut aus. Die bleibt nich lange leer.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (16. Oktober 2022)

Sers,

Hechte laufen weiterhin prima. Der Schweindelshad in Firetiger war gestern das Maß der Dinge! Leider habe ich es geschafft diesen über den Horizont zu werfen und dann war es wie abgeschnitten weil mit anderen Dekoren ging nichts Mehr .

Grussen Michael


----------



## laraque (16. Oktober 2022)

Fangbericht von heute, leider nach wie vor ohne Bilder...
Nach 2 Würfen ein Biss von einem kleinen Barsch auf den Easy Shiner direkt vor meinen Füßen. Ich war zu überrascht zum anschlagen,  dann ein Schwall Wasser 2m von mir entfernt. Wasser war sau trüb also nichts zu erkennen. Kurz danach ein Angriff auf meinen Köder wieder direkt am Ufer. Der weiße Bauch vom Angreifer ließ mich auf einen etwas größeren Döbel tippen, der hier jagt. Leider nicht richtig gebissen...kurz danach sprangen ne Menge Brutfische umher.
Paar Würfe später ein Ruck in der Rute, angeschlagen, Hänger. Plötzlich schwimmt der vermeintliche Hänger mit meinem Köder stromauf und zieht ordentlich Schnur von der Rolle. Oh krass da geht was. Richtig geiler Drill am leichten Geschirr, Fisch zieht immer wieder n Haufen Schnur von der Rolle. Dann endlich ein kräftiger Hecht von rund 80 cm im Kecher. Sau geil. Bester Drill überhaupt, der hat so übel Kraft gehabt.

Einfach wunderbares Erlebnis.


----------



## Slappy (17. Oktober 2022)

Mein größter heute mit Mitte bis Ende 20


----------



## Angelmann67 (17. Oktober 2022)

Petri Slappy,
wunderschöner Barsch.
War auch mal wieder los, die Barsche waren aber heute sehr beissfaul schwer zu finden. 
Ein paar wenige, aber nicht minder schöne Racker, sind hängengeblieben.


----------



## silverfish (17. Oktober 2022)

Barsche leider nur Kleine erwischt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (18. Oktober 2022)

Ja Mensch, dickes Petri allen Fängern 

----

Für mich hat die Deadbaiting Saison angefangen und mir bisher jedes Mal genau einen Fisch gebracht.
So war es auch am Sonntag, denn da war ich mit Eyecident am Wasser unterwegs und wir haben einen gemeinsamen Film gedreht. Selten habe ich so viel Spaß gehabt und gelacht wie mit dem Vogel  

Für mich gab es direkt an der ersten Stelle einen schönen 90+ Hecht. Er durfte dann später am Tage noch seinen Rekord-Fisch am Polder fangen. Unglaublich toller Tag.


----------



## Captain_H00k (18. Oktober 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Beim nächtlichen Zanderangeln ist mir gestern ein Endgegner-Aland eingestiegen. Als ich ihn das erste erste mal an der Oberfläche gesehen habe, dachte ich kurz an einen Marmorkarpfen. Maßband war leider nicht griffbereit, geschätzt über 60cm, Zander gab es allerdings keine



Wooow,das kann man wirklich einen Endgegner Aland nennen,dickes Petri !!!
Der schaut echt extrem groß aus,fast schon wie ein Karpfen / Aland Hybrid 
Für mich machen die auch teilweise nen krasseren Drill als manche Dickbarsche,und so ein Kaliber so oder so.
Wirklich schade dass Du den nicht exakt vermessen hast,mega Catch !


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (18. Oktober 2022)

Mir ist ein schöner Rapfen ins Netz gegangen. Eigentlich war ich auf Zander aber nach einem Rutenbruch habe ich auf die Barschrute gewechselt und da knallte es.
Das Video dazu findet ihr hier auf meinem YouTube Kanal.


----------



## Seele (18. Oktober 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ja Mensch, dickes Petri allen Fängern
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Ha, lustig. Eyecident  ist ja auch hier. Petri euch zwei, bin gespannt auf den Streifen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (18. Oktober 2022)

Moin moin, 
Heute hatte ich ein richtiges Frequenzangeln.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (19. Oktober 2022)

Petri euch allen. 

Dennis coole Aktion und wie immer mit viel Spaß am Wasser und das mit Eyecident der auch eine sehr gute Arbeit macht zumindestens das was ich auf You tube sehen kann mit den Angelnews. Leute,Leute, Leute.

Auch ich konnte am Wochenende ein paar schöne Stunden am Wasser verbringen.
Am Samstag gab es einen Hechtnachläufer der sein Ziel vor meinen Füßen verfehlte, als ich den Köder aus dem Wasser hob und er natürlich kein zweites mal zum beißen animiert werden konnte, aber dennoch für mich ein spektakuläres Erlebnis war. Natürlich konnte ich mich mit einem kleinen Barsch entschneidern der schnell in sein Element zurück durfte.

Sonntag: 5:00 Uhr aufstehen, 6:30 Uhr am Wasser , so wurde der Plan vollzogen , leider spielten die Räuber am Vereinsgewässer nicht mit und ausser 3 anschubsern und einen Tock passierte nichts. Planänderung?? Es war noch früh und Dämmerungsphase , ja nicht lange überlegt eingepackt und ein "Großgewässer" angefahren (Fahrzeit:20min). Gegebenheiten: Ostseite Kante mit Schatten vorhanden die schnell auf 10m abfällt, hier muss doch morgens was gehen. Und tatsächlich konnte ich ziemlich schnell zwei Zander (50cm,55cm) verhaften, von denen dann tatsächlich einer maßig war und zum Mittag entnommen wurde. Der Plan ging auf , ehrlicherweise konnte ich Abends in der letzten Zeit hier schon schöne Hechte, Barsche und auch einen Zander fangen jedoch immer nur in der Dämmerung Nachts ging gar nichts. In diesem Sinne euch weiterhin schöne Stunden am Wasser.


----------



## jkc (19. Oktober 2022)

Moin und Petri Leute, bei mir läuft es seit mehreren Wochen ausgesprochen schlecht, während praktisch von allen Seiten überdurchschnittlich gute Fangmeldungen eintrudeln, schob ich einen Schneidertag nach dem anderen. Immerhin brachten die letzten Touren dann doch endlich die ernsten Oktober-Räuber, 3x so irgendwo um die 80 und zuletzt nen End90er.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Bleibt zu hoffen, dass die Schneidertage wieder seltener werden.

Grüße


----------



## Abenteuersuchen (19. Oktober 2022)

Der Rapfen war auch mein erster Fisch dieses Jahr.


----------



## Matthias_R (19. Oktober 2022)

33 cm, Twitchbait-Tiefläufer.


----------



## jvonzun (20. Oktober 2022)

Bin zurück vom steelhead Angeln in BC, war sensationell.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,



jvonzun schrieb:


> Bin zurück vom steelhead Angeln in BC


Petri

Dieses Jahr durfte man ja wieder drauf angeln, da war es sicher nicht verkehrt die Chance zu nutzen..


----------



## Seele (20. Oktober 2022)

jvonzun schrieb:


> Bin zurück vom steelhead Angeln in BC, war sensationell.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421736
> 
> ...


Krasser scheiß. Wunderbare Fische dickes Petri.


----------



## fishhawk (20. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Seele schrieb:


> Wunderbare Fische


Sehe ich auch so. 

Deshalb bin ich früher auch gerne dorthin gefahren.

Seit ein großer Teil der attraktiven Gewässer für Ausländer ohne Guide ganz oder zeitweise gesperrt wurde, war ich nicht mehr dort.

Trotzdem stimmt mich die Entwicklung der Bestände und die Tendenzen traurig.

Dieses Jahr sind zwar wieder deutlich mehr Steelheads gezählt worden als im Katastrophenjahr 2021, aber trotzdem nur noch ein Bruchteil früherer Zahlen.


----------



## Angelmann67 (20. Oktober 2022)

Moin moin, 
Petri Jvonzun und allen anderen,  wunderschöne Fische, da schäme ich mich fast, mit meinem Hecht.
Nein, ist natürlich Quatsch,  ich freue mich auch mega, über einen kleinen Hecht.
Habe ich mir den doch mühselig erarbeitet,  im Schweiße meiner Füße  ;  )


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. Oktober 2022)

jvonzun schrieb:


> Bin zurück vom steelhead Angeln in BC, war sensationell.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421736
> 
> ...


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (20. Oktober 2022)

Was für wunderschöne Fische, dickes Petri von mir Jvonzum


----------



## Matthias_R (20. Oktober 2022)

29 cm und 30 cm. Gute Portionsgröße.
Gab noch etliche andere, die waren noch zu klein für eine Einladung zum Essen.
Flacher Twitch und tiefer Cranc...eher gedeckte Farben.


----------



## Matthias_R (20. Oktober 2022)

W-Lahn schrieb:


> Beim nächtlichen Zanderangeln ist mir gestern ein Endgegner-Aland eingestiegen. Als ich ihn das erste erste mal an der Oberfläche gesehen habe, dachte ich kurz an einen Marmorkarpfen. Maßband war leider nicht griffbereit, geschätzt über 60cm, Zander gab es allerdings keine


Boah....
Gibt's ein KKW bei Euch in der Nähe?


----------



## Professor Tinca (21. Oktober 2022)

Viele kleine Bärsche heute aber noch keinen größeren.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. Oktober 2022)

Hu,

aktuell stehen die gut im Futter und haben ordentlich bums...... jetzt ist der Butcher (Zeckgufi) aber hin.....

Grussen Michael


----------



## bobbl (21. Oktober 2022)

Petri. Der Butcher hat bei mir noch gar nix gebracht. Auch wenn andere Köder ziehen, der sorgt zuverlässig für Flaute bei mir. Wie führst du den?


----------



## schwerhoeriger (21. Oktober 2022)

bobbl schrieb:


> Petri. Der Butcher hat bei mir noch gar nix gebracht. Auch wenn andere Köder ziehen, der sorgt zuverlässig für Flaute bei mir. Wie führst du den?


Hoi,

der wird bei mir langsam ein geleiert mehr nicht und ist aktuell bis auf ein Paar Ausreißer der Bringer.
Lediglich wenn das Shallow Rig nicht sauber eingedreht ist läuft er nicht sauber.

Grussen Michael


----------



## bobbl (21. Oktober 2022)

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Achim Stahl (22. Oktober 2022)

Moin,

als Fliegenfischer kann man auch schöne Raubfische fangen...

Morgens einen pink-weißen Streamer gebunden und nachmittags den Muddies im See angeboten.
















Der alten Dame hat der Streamer jedenfalls gefallen.

Da solche Hechtmamas als Laichfische sehr viel wertvoller sind als in der Pfanne, durfte sie nach einem kurz gehaltenen Fototermin sofort wieder schwimmen.

Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## MikeHawk (22. Oktober 2022)

Über 20 jahre hab ich für meinen ersten 40er barsch gebraucht.

Nach 35 jahren hab ich nun die 50 geknackt. War der erste versuch auf barsch in Norge 

Leider hat das Tier stark geblutet,  daher entnommen.


----------



## DUSpinner (23. Oktober 2022)

jvonzun schrieb:


> Bin zurück vom steelhead Angeln in BC, war sensationell.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 421736
> 
> ...


Hallo, kapitale Steelheads die du gefangen hast. Hast die gut präsentiert. Wie groß waren sie. Mein größter Steelhead war ca. 75 cm und 10 Pfd. schwer, gefangen mit 0,08er Geflecht und 2,4 m Spinnrute mit 30 gr WG. Ein traumhafter Drill, den ich bis heute in bester Erinnerung habe. Wo hast Du geangelt?
Gruß 
Olaf


----------



## Seele (23. Oktober 2022)

Achim Stahl schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> als Fliegenfischer kann man auch schöne Raubfische fangen...
> 
> ...


Petri Achim. Schöne Bilder.


----------



## Achim Stahl (23. Oktober 2022)

Moin,

ich leg noch mal nach. Weil es gestern so schön war, bin ich heute Nachmittag noch mal los...


















Die Muddies waren komplett auf Krawall gebürstet und attackierten die Streamer im flachen Wasser an der Oberfläche.


Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Mescalero (23. Oktober 2022)

Petri Heil!
Das Foto Nr. 2 ist wirklich krass.


----------



## laraque (23. Oktober 2022)

Definitiv. Käme bei mir als Abzug ins Herrenzimmer


----------



## silverfish (24. Oktober 2022)

Petri Achim!  Schöne Bilder an einem beneidenswerten Gewässer .


----------



## jvonzun (24. Oktober 2022)

DUSpinner schrieb:


> Hallo, kapitale Steelheads die du gefangen hast. Hast die gut präsentiert. Wie groß waren sie. Mein größter Steelhead war ca. 75 cm und 10 Pfd. schwer, gefangen mit 0,08er Geflecht und 2,4 m Spinnrute mit 30 gr WG. Ein traumhafter Drill, den ich bis heute in bester Erinnerung habe. Wo hast Du geangelt?
> Gruß
> Olaf



Ja, da fische ich einiges gröber, einerseits, dass die Fische nicht ins Unterholz können ,andererseits, dass die Drills nicht zu lange dauern. Die Steelheads waren bis 94cm, gewogen habe ich keinen.


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (24. Oktober 2022)

Achim Stahl schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich leg noch mal nach. Weil es gestern so schön war, bin ich heute Nachmittag noch mal los...
> 
> ...


Wow also ich weiß echt nicht welcher Teil von mir da gerade mehr staunt, der passionierte Angler oder nicht weniger passionierte Fotograf.

Richtig schöner Fisch und noch bessere Bilder, Chapeau.


----------



## Fishhunter97 (24. Oktober 2022)

Wow, ich darf mich tatsächlich auch mit meinem ersten Hecht melden  zwar wollte ich Barsche, aber den nehme ich natürlich auch gern an


----------



## Matthias_R (24. Oktober 2022)

29 und 35 cm. Beim kleineren steckte der Drilling im Kiemenbogen, incl Blut, und 1 Fisch mitnehmen lohnt nicht.
Ich möchte keinen falschen Eindruck hinterlassen, ich nehme gerne Fisch mit, aber knüppel keineswegs alles ab. Diese beiden Fische zeigen zufällig ziemlich genau mein "Küchenfenster".  Und mehr als 4 nehme ich eigentlich auch nicht pro Angeltag.

Dies als Erklärung, weil meine Fangbilder aufm Schneidbrett abgelichtet werden...


----------



## Lajos1 (24. Oktober 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 422321
> 
> 
> 29 und 35 cm. Beim kleineren steckte der Drilling im Kiemenbogen, incl Blut, und 1 Fisch mitnehmen lohnt nicht.
> ...


Hallo,

warum auch nicht. Ist doch völlig in Ordnung. Ich persönlich gehe fast nie ohne Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser. Ob ich dann tatsächlich einen mitnehme hängt meist von meinem privaten Entnahmefenster ab. Dies ist z. B. beim Hecht so zwischen 80 und 90 cm und bei Forellen über 35 cm. Darunter nur, wenn es ein ausgesprochenes Dickerchen ist.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Matthias_R (24. Oktober 2022)

Das Bild von Achim Stahl mit dem springenden Hecht ist der Oberhammer....


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (25. Oktober 2022)

Petri, ich  kann mich den Aussagen einiger "Kollegen" nur anschließen, tolle Bilder Achim und Jovonzun. Am Sonntag war ein echt toller Herbsttag den ich auf dem Wasser genießen konnte, auch wenn nicht viel ging gab es aufregende Momente. Momentan erkunde ich einen neuen See und muss diesen natürlich kennen lernen ich möchte hierzu keine Info's oder ähnliches, weil es für mich den Reiz ausmacht das Gewässer zu lesen und zu erarbeiten. Soweit so gut , es gab einen richtig dicken Aussteiger ein paar Anschubser und einen Hecht der beim vermeintlichen Barsch-Twitchen einstieg. Euch weiterhin erholsame Stunden am Wasser, Gesundheit und viel Erfolg.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Matthias_R schrieb:


> Das Bild von Achim Stahl mit dem springenden Hecht ist der Oberhammer....


Da würde ich nicht widersprechen.

Petri an den Fänger und Dank an den Photographen.


----------



## fishhawk (25. Oktober 2022)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> warum auch nicht.  Ist doch völlig in Ordnung



Ich frage mich eh, warum hier so oft geschrieben wird, was nach dem Fang mit dem Fisch passiert ist.

Aus meiner Sicht braucht sich hier keiner rechtfertigen, egal ob Entnahme / Verwertung oder eben nicht.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (25. Oktober 2022)

jvonzun schrieb:


> Bin zurück vom steelhead Angeln in BC, war sensationell.


Es ist immer wieder ein Fest die Fänge von dir zu sehen. Bereichert den Thread ungemein.
Dickes Petri.

Und auch ein dickes Petri an alle anderen zu den mehr oder weniger schönen Fotos und Fängen


----------



## Matthias_R (25. Oktober 2022)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Ich frage mich eh, warum hier so oft geschrieben wird, was nach dem Fang mit dem Fisch passiert ist.
> ...


Na ja, ein vernünftiger Umgang mit dem Fang gehört für mich dazu. Also, entnehmen, was ich entnehmen und verwerten mag, und zurück setzen, was ich zurück setzen mag.
Übermäßig entnehmen ist Mist, und daher wollte ich einem falschen Eindruck entgegen wirken,  ich hab halt keine Fangbilder vom Wasser.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2022)

Ich auch nicht,
das hat bei mir folgenden Grund: wenn ich auf Barsche angel, gehe ich grundsätzlich nie ohne Verwertungs Absicht los.
Ich habe mein eigenes "Fenster", sowohl von der Länge, als auch von der Dicke / Konstitution.
Gut Genährte so ab 28cm+ gehen mit.
Grössere nat. umso lieber.
ABER : Magere gehen unabhängig von der Länge wieder zurück.
Ich kenne Angler, die Würmer über den Grund zupfen und 10 Barsche und mehr ab 20 cm. mitnehmen.
Mir sind die "FiletGrössen" lieber.

Machen wir uns nix vor, Egli ist eine Delikatesse und der Fisch steht nicht auf der roten Liste.

Allerdings würde ich auch keinen Fisch aus den eutrophen, zugeschssenen, holländischen Minigräben mitnehmen.

R. S.


----------



## Rheinspezie (26. Oktober 2022)

Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Und auch ein dickes Petri an alle anderen zu den mehr oder weniger schönen Fotos und Fängen


"Subtile" Kritik an Küchenbildern?  

R. S.


----------



## Matthias_R (26. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Subtile" Kritik an Küchenbildern?
> 
> R. S.


Hm...ich könnte natürlich auch das appetitlich angerichtete Filet aufm Teller fotografieren...


----------



## ado (26. Oktober 2022)

Hallo ihr,
Mal wieder eine kleine Geschichte von mir zum heutigen spontanen Angeltag.
Auf der Heimfahrt aus der Arbeit kam mir der Gedanke, heute doch mal mit meinem Großen zum ersten Mal nachts zum Angeln zu gehen.
Also waren wir kurz vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit am Wasser.
Oktober ist ja eigentlich Beginn der Rutten-/Quappensaison also warum nicht bei 17 Grad die Rutte im Hinterkopf behalten.
Wir haben uns dann eine schöne strömende Stelle gesucht mit einer ganz kleinen Rinne und haben dort die halben Köderfische angeboten.





Nachdem es dunkel geworden war, haben die Knicklichter schön "getanzt" da die Rutenspitzen durch die starke Strömung schön in Bewegung waren.
Ich wollte gerade etwas aus dem Rucksack holen, und hab mich gerade wieder umgedreht, da sehr ich meinen Großen mit der Rute in der Hand. Trockener Kommentar: Papa da ist n Fisch dran! Ich hab ihm das erstmal nicht geglaubt, kurz an die Rute gefasst und tatsächlich erhält Recht, Gegenwehr am anderen Ende. Ich hab dann die Rute wieder losgelassen und ihn machen lassen. Wirkliche Hindernisse gab es in der Rinne keine, also viel Platz und alle Zeit der Welt. Nicht viel später tauchte dann im flachen Wasser der Umriss eines stattlichen Fisches auf, mit dem ich bei so warmen Temperaturen nicht wirklich ernsthaft gerechnet hatte, und mein Großer konnte mit kleiner Unterstützung auf dem letzten Meter eine sehr anschauliche Rutte auf die Kiesbank legen.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Stolz wie Oskar konnten wir dann ein wenig später den Heimweg antreten.
Die Daten zum Fisch: 62cm und knapp 3 Pfund.


----------



## hanzz (26. Oktober 2022)

Sauber 
Schöne Geschichte. 
Petri Heil an den Kurzen 
Der sollte hier diesen Monat die Rute gewinnen.


----------



## magi (27. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sauber
> Schöne Geschichte.
> Petri Heil an den Kurzen
> Der sollte hier diesen Monat die Rute gewinnen.


Unbedingt! Die meisten der üblichen Poster hier müssten doch schon einen Zoo an gewonnenen Ruten und Manns Wobblern bevoraten  Immer wieder schön zu sehen, wie sich Kinder freuen können!


----------



## Snâsh (27. Oktober 2022)

hanzz schrieb:


> Sauber
> Schöne Geschichte.
> Petri Heil an den Kurzen
> Der sollte hier diesen Monat die Rute gewinnen.


Ich habe ja letzten Monat gewonnen und wollte diese eh an einen Jugendlichen Spenden. Sollte er nicht gewinnen, könnte sich der Vater ja mit ner PM bei mir melden. Dann suche ich solange nicht weiter nach einem Abnehmer. ado -> Mal im Hinterkopf behalten


----------



## Dennis Knoll (27. Oktober 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "Subtile" Kritik an Küchenbildern?


Eigentlich wollte ich nur die Fotos von jvonzun loben und auch allen anderen ein Petri wünschen.
Nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Oktober 2022)

Achso, dann nix für ungut und Petri für Dich


----------



## ado (27. Oktober 2022)

Snâsh schrieb:


> Ich habe ja letzten Monat gewonnen und wollte diese eh an einen Jugendlichen Spenden. Sollte er nicht gewinnen, könnte sich der Vater ja mit ner PM bei mir melden. Dann suche ich solange nicht weiter nach einem Abnehmer. ado -> Mal im Hinterkopf behalten


Hallo Snash, 
das Angebot ist super lieb, herzlichen Dank.
Wir waren mit einer anderen Story im April schon mit der Rute gesegnet - da gibt es mit Sicherheit andere Jugendliche die sie auch sehr gut brauchen können. Die wurde dann auch gleich zum Plattfischangeln vom Kleinboot in Dänemark eingesetzt und hat meinem Großen einige gute Platte und einen Hornhecht beschert.


----------



## keinangelprofi (28. Oktober 2022)

Schöner Barsch


----------



## Angelmann67 (28. Oktober 2022)

Moin moin, 
heute wars mal so richtig zäh.
Letztendlich hat sich dann doch ein Bärschlein erbarmt und der war mal son richtig hübscher.


----------



## kleinangelprofi (29. Oktober 2022)

Barsch 35cm


----------



## Matthias_R (29. Oktober 2022)

Tja, läuft nicht mehr so gut wie in den letzten Wochen. Der schwimmt natürlich wieder.


----------



## Angelmann67 (30. Oktober 2022)

Moin moin, 
Heute morgen,  bei aufgehenden Sonne, ich hatte einen schönen Döbel gesichtet und mit einem CreatureBait(Larva 6cm) angeworfen.
Der Fisch reagierte, beim Aufprall des Köder verschwand aber sofort wieder in seinem Unterstand.
Ich denke noch so für mich, der hat den Trick durchschaut, in dem Moment,  schießt diese Hechtmutti, von 93cm, wie aus dem Nichts und schnappt sich meine winzige Larva.
Nach einem spannenden Drill, weil viel Totholz im Wasser, liegt Sie dann vor mir, goldgelb schimmernd in der Herbstsonne.
Geiler kann ein Tag doch nich starten. 
Fettes Petri allen,  an diesem langen WE.


----------



## Matthias_R (30. Oktober 2022)

Mal nicht aufm Schneidebrett.
32 cm, auf Zikade. Sehr, sehr zäh. 3 h angeln, 3 Barsche. 
6 cm, 11 cm, 32 cm. Entnahme, da Drilling in den Kiemen.


----------



## Eisenkneter (30. Oktober 2022)

Ich hab jetzt endlich die Gelegenheit mich mit Fangfoto für die AB Rute zu bedanken.
Was soll ich sagen, sie hat den Drill mit Bravour gemeistert.
Falls Q hier mitliest, dann mag aufgefallen sein dass hier keine Q Rolle montiert ist...
Ihr versteht mich, gell? Habt jetzt ja ein Fangfoto. Danke.


----------



## glgl (30. Oktober 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt endlich die Gelegenheit mich mit Fangfoto für die AB Rute zu bedanken.
> Was soll ich sagen, sie hat den Drill mit Bravour gemeistert.
> Falls Q hier mitliest, dann mag aufgefallen sein dass hier keine Q Rolle montiert ist...
> Ihr versteht mich, gell? Habt jetzt ja ein Fangfoto. Danke.
> ...


Optisch passt die Rolle aber prima….!


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (30. Oktober 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt endlich die Gelegenheit mich mit Fangfoto für die AB Rute zu bedanken.
> Was soll ich sagen, sie hat den Drill mit Bravour gemeistert.
> Falls Q hier mitliest, dann mag aufgefallen sein dass hier keine Q Rolle montiert ist...
> Ihr versteht mich, gell? Habt jetzt ja ein Fangfoto. Danke.
> ...


Mensch gerade deinen Post in den Statusmeldungen gelesen und gedacht das war bestimmt irgendwas jenseits der Meter-Schallmauer.


----------



## Aalzheimer (31. Oktober 2022)

fuerstmyschkin schrieb:


> Mensch gerade deinen Post in den Statusmeldungen gelesen und gedacht das war bestimmt irgendwas jenseits der Meter-Schallmauer.


Ich hatte genau so etwas erwartet   
Trotzdem ein schöner Fisch. Wird bestimmt Mal nen Meter


----------



## hanzz (31. Oktober 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt endlich die Gelegenheit mich mit Fangfoto für die AB Rute zu bedanken.
> Was soll ich sagen, sie hat den Drill mit Bravour gemeistert.
> Falls Q hier mitliest, dann mag aufgefallen sein dass hier keine Q Rolle montiert ist...
> Ihr versteht mich, gell? Habt jetzt ja ein Fangfoto. Danke.
> ...


Köder und Jigkopf würden mich mal interessieren.


----------



## Eisenkneter (31. Oktober 2022)

Der köder ist bestimmt 15 bis 20 jahre alt. Paddle irgendwas hies der. Eine Hassliebe. Viele bisse, viele Fehlbisse. 
Der lange Schwanz - nein, ich schreib jetzt nix von wegsaugen oder weglutschen. Fehlbisse halt. Vor allem von barschen.
Den jigkopf hatte ich ,al aufm flohmarkt erstanden, den gabs leider nur als 5 gramm. Vermutlich aus einer osteuopäischen Garagenschmelze. Aber nix dran auszusetzen.

Willste auf Babyzanderjagd?


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Oktober 2022)

Eisenkneter schrieb:


> Eine Hassliebe. Viele bisse, viele Fehlbisse.
> Der lange Schwanz - nein, ich schreib jetzt nix von wegsaugen oder weglutschen. Fehlbisse halt. Vor allem von barschen.



Deswegen mag ich keine Twister mit Paddelschwanz - da wird oft nur das Paddel attackiert, der Rest mit dem Haken bleibt sozusagen unbehelligt.


----------



## jkc (31. Oktober 2022)

Ich meine Dream Tackle hatte mal solche Paddeltails im Programm, da würde auch Farbe und Gussbild einigermaßen passen, im aktuellen Programm gefunden habe ich aber nix.

Grüße


----------



## PirschHirsch (31. Oktober 2022)

Ja, die hatten mal Paddletails. Gibt es offenbar nicht mehr - das DT-Programm scheint inzwischen stark geschrumpft zu sein.

Auch die Vorfachtaschen, Rucksäcke usw. von DT sind offenbar schon recht lange nicht mehr erhältlich.

Von PB gibt es noch die Turbotails mit ähnlichem Konstruktionsprinzip.


----------



## Professor Tinca (31. Oktober 2022)

Dream Tackle Gummifisch Paddels Farbe Pearl Brown - Gerlinger.de
					

▶▶▶ Jetzt bei deinem Angelprofi ⚓ Dream Tackle Gummifisch Paddels Farbe Pearl Brown  günstig kaufen.




					www.gerlinger.de


----------



## salanka (31. Oktober 2022)

57er Aal, zwei Fehlbisse gabs auch


----------



## Dennis Knoll (1. November 2022)

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.

Ich habe am Freitag früher Feierabend gemacht, um noch ein wenig mit der Köderfisch zu angeln.
Bei 22 Grad und T-Shirt Wetter hatte ich weniger die Hoffnung auf einen Fang.
Aber einen Fisch von 104cm konnte ich landen. Was ein Traumfisch bei schönstem Wetter.







Am Sonntag war ich dann noch bei einem Freund mit auf dem Boot eingeladen.
Wir haben ein für ihn neues Gewässer erkundet und gleichzeitig mit dem Livescope experimentiert. Eigentlich war das gar nicht geplant aber am Ende haben wir die Fische gezielt angeworfen. Das war zwar schwerer als man denkt, doch einer hatte Erbarmen und lies sich fangen. Und so etwas als Resultat für Dinge, die man ohne Videos zu schauen dann selbst ausprobiert... mega tolles Gefühl.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. November 2022)

*Hier kommen die Gewinner für Oktober:*

Achim Stahl 
ado 
kleinangelprofi 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet uns Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## Achim Stahl (1. November 2022)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> *Hier kommen die Gewinner für Oktober:*
> 
> Achim Stahl
> ado
> ...



Danke!

Ich wusste garnicht, dass man etwas gewinnen kann. 

Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## fishhawk (1. November 2022)

Hallo,


Achim Stahl schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht, dass man etwas gewinnen kann.


Das glaube ich Dir gerne.

Bin aber auch der Meinung, dass Dein Preis  absolut verdient ist, auch wenn das nicht Deine Motivation fürs Hochladen der Bilder war.


----------



## Slappy (1. November 2022)

Immerhin einer lies sich am Sonntag blicken


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (1. November 2022)

Moinsen,

gestern hat es bei mir auch geklappt.
Ziel war Hecht, im Kescher auch.

Geschmunzelt haben wir, auf dem Bild sieht er aus wie ein T1000-Hecht mit den Fransen übers Maul...


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. November 2022)

Sers,

hier mal zwei von sechs Stück heute, habe meine BC Rute gut getestet bekommen 

Grussen Michael


----------



## Erkhbt (2. November 2022)

Hallo an alle  

Ich wollte auch einmal von meinem Wochenende berichten. 
Durch den niedrigen Wasserstand in unseren Talsperren sind momentan Spots vom Ufer gut beangelbar, welche sonst nur mit Boot bzw. garnicht erreichbar sind, also hab ich mir am Wochenende 2 Tage Zeit genommen und mir die Stellen etwas genauer angeschaut..
Das Wetter war mega und die Fische hatten richtig Bock. Insgesamt konnte ich das Wochenende 10 Hechte zum Landgang überreden und ich hatte auch noch mehrere Bisse und Aussteiger, war wohl das beste Raubfisch Wochenende was ich je hatte  
Der größte auf dem einem Foto mit ca 83cm und die anderen alle zwischen 50-75 cm. Was auch ganz interessant war, alle haben nur auf einen langsam eingekurbelten GUFi gebissen, alle anderen köder haben keinen Fisch gebracht (sehr untypisch bei uns, normal gehen Wobbler und Blinker ganz gut)

2 durften auch mit nachhause weil sie die perfekte Küchengröße hatten


----------



## Achim Stahl (2. November 2022)

Moin,

ich war über das verlängerte Wochenende zum Fliegenfischen auf Rügen. Dabei konnte ich mit ein paar wirklich hübschen Hechten anbandeln. 



















Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. November 2022)

Tolle Fische und super Fotos, Achim.
Petri Heil!


----------



## fishhawk (2. November 2022)

Hallo,

schöne Fische und cooler Schusskorb.


----------



## Matthias_R (2. November 2022)

Raub-Ückel? Der  hatte ganz normal auf den Bauch Drilling gebissen.
Oder soll das besser in den Ückel-Thread?


----------



## Matthias_R (2. November 2022)

31er Barsch, der wieder schwimmt (hatte schon 2 davon im Beutel)


----------



## fishhawk (2. November 2022)

Hallo,


Matthias_R schrieb:


> Der hatte ganz normal auf den Bauch Drilling gebissen.


Sieht für mich auf dem Bild so aus, als ob der Haken von außen durchs Maul geht.  Aber das kann täuschen.


----------



## Silvio.i (3. November 2022)

Der war fällig!!!


----------



## silverfish (3. November 2022)

Petri Silvio zum Moppel !


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2022)

Hallo,


Silvio.i schrieb:


> Der war fällig!!!


Da freut sich aber jemand und völlig zurecht.

Petri !!!


----------



## Finke20 (3. November 2022)

Ich bin heute auch nochmal los gewesen.









Es lief heute ganz gut, nicht so riesig wie der Brocken von Silvio.i aber ich bin zufrieden 
.


----------



## fishhawk (3. November 2022)

Hallo,


Finke20 schrieb:


> aber ich bin zufrieden


Das is das wichtigste!

Petri


----------



## spike999 (4. November 2022)

Silvio.i schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 423269
> 
> 
> Der war fällig!!!



Petri...hast ihn dir verdient!


----------



## Lorenz (4. November 2022)

Auf Popper. Internet ist ganz schlecht hier.


----------



## fishhawk (4. November 2022)

Hallo,


Lorenz schrieb:


> Auf Popper. Internet ist ganz schlecht hier.


Lieber schlechtes Internet und gute Fänge als umgekehrt  .

Petri !


----------



## Lorenz (5. November 2022)

Das stimmt. Ich wollte nur schonmal andeuten, dass ich vielleicht nicht reagieren oder mehr posten kann. Mi. hab ich das letzte Mal in einem Bett geschlafen. Aber lieber stinken als blanken...

Die Kamera war im Unterwassermodus und der Skipper hat wohl den Weißabgleich gefunden; deswegen gäbe es das Bild wahlweise in grün oder schwarzweiß.


----------



## fishhawk (5. November 2022)

Hallo,


Lorenz schrieb:


> der Skipper hat wohl den Weißabgleich gefunden


Petri, ich dachte mir schon, dass Du nicht vom Drill so blass geworden bist.  

Sieht nach ziemlich Randale an der Angel aus.


----------



## Matthias_R (6. November 2022)

Barsch 35, schwimmt wieder. Nen 30er Portionsfisch darf zum Abendessen mitkommen.
Wenn Sohnemann nicht bei ist, fängt auch Vaddern wieder was vernünftiges.


----------



## salanka (6. November 2022)

Auf einem Spot wurde durch panisch springende Köderfische meine Aufmerksamkeit erweckt, als Übeltäter hat sich allerdings ein 50er Hecht erwiesen, musste den armen mitnehmen da zu schwer verletzt


----------



## silverfish (6. November 2022)

Der war hungrig, wie zweifelsohne an den eingefallenen Flanken zu erkennen.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (6. November 2022)

Hu,

ich habe einen Lauf..............

Grussen Michael


----------



## laraque (6. November 2022)

Bei mir gab’s nen kleinen Barsch. Bin dann von 2‘‘ Gummifisch auf 3‘‘ hoch, aber da wollte keiner mehr…
Bild direkt nach dem Abhaken. Köder saß relativ tief.


----------



## Jason (6. November 2022)

Ich klinke mich mal hier ein. War gegen Abend mit der Spinnrute unterwegs und eine schmale Fritte mit 54cm
fand den Weg in meinen Kescher.
	

		
			
		

		
	






Gruß Jason


----------



## Lorenz (7. November 2022)

Der schwarze 150g Pencilpopper ist leider geklaut worden...und der anschließend montierte rot weiße 4oz Roberts Ranger dann auch...Aber noch gehen mir nicht die Köder aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (7. November 2022)

Schöne Fische Lorenz.
Petri Heil.


----------



## Matthias_R (7. November 2022)

Flussmonster. Der Wobbler ist 5cm lang...


----------



## Matthias_R (7. November 2022)

Mit 30 cm etwas größer, aber der gleiche Wobbler. Das Foto ist schlecht, aber der Fisch sollte umgehend ins Wasser zurück. Keine Zeit für ein modelmäßiges Fotoshooting.
Zwischen dem Baby und dem 30er lag im Übrigen eine kleine Sternstunde, oder Sternhalbstunde, mit jedem Wurf ein Treffer, fast alle+25.


----------



## Rheinspezie (7. November 2022)

"RaubFlundern" auf kleine Fischfetzen

R. S.


----------



## Dachfeger (7. November 2022)

Gestern meinen ersten Zander aus der Elbe angelandet. Gefreut wie Bolle. Mit 68cm ein schönes Küchenteil.


----------



## hanzz (7. November 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> "RaubFlundern" auf kleine Fischfetzen
> 
> R. S.


Boar das wird Lecka.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (8. November 2022)

Petri zu den schönen Fängen. Bisher läuft der Herbst etwas schleppend, letzte Woche ging es nach Feierabend am Vereinssee mit einem Angelkollegen und was soll man sagen ein kleinerer  Esox  lies sich noch durch einen überbleiten Gummiköder zum Biss animieren, eigentlich wären jetzt der Jahreszeit entsprechend, an diesem Gewässer die Mutti's dran.




 Und ein Bewohner dieses See's scheint sich dieses Jahr auch etwas zu verstecken. Unsere lieben Zetti's sind auch noch nicht so richtig auf Zack. Eins ist daher wichtig ,immer am Ball bleiben und seine Plätze ausangeln. In den letzten Wochen gab es immer mal paar "Anschieber" die zeigen das die Fische am Platz sind. Und irgendwann gibt es den Startschuss in die Herbstsaison, so wie diesen Sonntag wo die Bedingungen top waren.




Euch wünsche ich weiterhin viel Erfolg und Gesundheit.


----------



## Matthias_R (8. November 2022)

30 cm Portionsbarsch.


----------



## Matthias_R (8. November 2022)

Der Kollege reichte vom Ellenbogen bis zu den Fingerspitzen. Das wären zwischen 38 und 40 cm. Maßband oder Zollstock war leider nicht mit.
Der kurz zuvor gefangene 31er Portionsfisch sah dagen sehr zwergig aus. Moppelchen schwimmt wieder. Als Laichfisch ist er sicher besser als in der Pfanne.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (9. November 2022)

Petri und guten Morgen ,heute habe ich einen Tag frei das gute daran und ein kleiner Tip ist , versucht euer Glück an Tagen wo die wenigsten von uns unterwegs sind.
In diesem Sinne bis später ich werde jetzt los denn die Zettis haben bekanntlich bald ihr Beißfenster.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (10. November 2022)

Da ist er jetzt zwar einen Tag später , aber naja......
Eigentlich wieder eine schöne Tour nach schon vier Würfen kam der ersehnte Tock und ein strammer Zetti konnte gelandet werden, das kuriose mit den Köder in dieser Farbe habe ich bisher ausschließlich Hechte gefangen bis auf eine Ausnahme, einen Zetti mit 71cm Länge der wieder schwamm, da ich diesen in der Schonzeit erwischte.  Als wäre es Karma maß dieser Fisch auch wieder 71cm.  Alles in allem war ich wieder einmal sehr Happy das die Theorie die ich mir im Kopf gelegt habe funktioniert hat und ich meiner Frau und mir jetzt ein schönes Abendbrot zubereiten kann.


----------



## fishhawk (10. November 2022)

Hallo,


zanderhunter-nz schrieb:


> mir jetzt ein schönes Abendbrot zubereiten kann.


Petri.

Bei uns zu Hause würde der sogar für mehr als ein einziges Abendbrot reichen.


----------



## Lorenz (12. November 2022)




----------



## Harrie (12. November 2022)

Petri Lorenz,
der Hecht hat aber sehr komische Zähne!


----------



## Matthias_R (13. November 2022)

Barsch, 32 cm, für die Pfanne.


----------



## Hannes85 (13. November 2022)

Moin aus Emden,

Ich bin ab und an mit Dropshot am Kanal und fange auch regelmäßig kleine Barsche um 20cm  
Heute durfte ich dann auch ein wirklich schönen Barsch fangen. 
Für mich der PB und hat das Wochenende abgerundet.


----------



## kleinangelprofi (13. November 2022)

Erster Fang mit der AB Gewinn Rute. Vielen Dank!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (13. November 2022)

Heda,

bei schönen Wetter mit strahlend blauem Himmel wird es schwer. Zwei haben nur kurz am Gufi gelutscht und der Zwerk hat sich total übernommen 

Grussen Michael


----------



## jvonzun (13. November 2022)

In 45m Tiefe erjiggt.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. November 2022)

Dickes Petri an alle Fänger.
Schön was hier wieder für tolle und vor allem vielseitige Fische raus gekommen sind 

---






Für mich war es am Samstag ein toller Tag in Silent Hill ähhhh auf dem Wasser 
Wir haben das erste Mal selbst ausprobiert, mit Köfi zu schleppen und waren dabei auch noch erfolgreich.
Bis Mittag ging überhaupt nichts und wenn man von einer Technik keine Ahnung hat und es auch noch kein Vertrauen bringt, dann ist es bei mir immer schwer mit der Geduld. Aber wir haben an dem Plan festgehalten. Bei langsamen Boot gab es beim werfen (ich musste mich warm halten) noch zwei Hechte, wovon der eine direkt und der andere im Kescher ausgestiegen ist.

Nachdem dann Richtung Mittag/Nachmittag so langsam die Sonne raus gekommen ist, sind auch die Fische aus ihren Löchern gekrochen.
Zuerst gab es für mich einen Hecht von vielleicht 70cm. Ich hätte nicht gedacht das sich ein so kleiner Hecht(in Relation gesehen), einen so großes Rotauge schnappen würde.
Danach gab es für meinen Kollegen ebenfalls einen. Damit waren wir sehr zufrieden, denn wir haben für uns bestätigt, dass diese Technik funktioniert und möchten sie weiter ausbauen.

Wir mussten nicht lange warten, da hatte ich einen Hänger. Der Kollege hat den E-Motor ausgestellt und ich gezogen. Jub, ein Hänger, denn das Boot wird in die Richtung gezogen. Langsam habe ich uns Richtung Hänger gezogen als der Hände anfing zu zappeln. Da wurden meine Augen groß und wenige Sekunden später erschallte ein lauter Jubel über den See 

Es ist einfach geil wenn auch Mal ein Plan aufgeht, jeder einen Fisch fängt und neue Dinge fruchten. Aber umso geiler, wenn man auch noch mit einem Meterfisch belohnt wird. Was für ein Erlebnis!


----------



## Matthias_R (14. November 2022)

Hannes85 schrieb:


> Moin aus Emden,
> 
> Ich bin ab und an mit Dropshot am Kanal und fange auch regelmäßig kleine Barsche um 20cm
> Heute durfte ich dann auch ein wirklich schönen Barsch fangen.
> Für mich der PB und hat das Wochenende abgerundet.


Der eine ist ja ein ganz schönes Moppelchen. Wie groß ist der denn?


----------



## Hannes85 (14. November 2022)

Der schöne Barsch hatte 40 cm


----------



## Matthias_R (14. November 2022)

Hannes85 schrieb:


> Der schöne Barsch hatte 40 cm


Klasse!


----------



## Matthias_R (14. November 2022)

Mal was anderes. 
Der hat auch ca 40 cm, völlig etwas mehr. Aber klar untermaßig, und schwimmt wieder.


----------



## jvonzun (14. November 2022)

das Fotografieren und Posten von untermassigen Fischen sollte hier verboten werden. Das Zusammendrücken den Bauches dieses Hechtes muss wohl auch nicht noch kommentiert werden. 
Liebe Admins, vielen geht es hier wahrscheinlich nur um den Gewinn des Preises, deshalb wird alles fotografiert- egal was und egal wie. Könntet ihr euch bitte nicht einmal Gedanken über die "Regeln" machen? Das Wohl des Tieres sollte im Mittelpunkt stehen!
Danke euch und sorry fürs Abschweifen des Themas, aber wie ich finde dringend nötig.


----------



## Matthias_R (14. November 2022)

Der Hecht lag relativ locker in der Hand. Das Foto ist mies, aber er sollte fix zurück.
Ich denke, das schnelle Zurücksetzen ist doch eher im Sinne des Fisches (der in diesem Fall ein erstrebter Beifang war).
Mir stellt sich eher die Frage, wie ein aus 45 m Tiefe erjiggter Fisch zurückgesetzt werden könnte, wenn der denn untermaßig ist, oder sonstwie zu klein, oder warum auch immer nicht verwertbar.


----------



## jvonzun (14. November 2022)

Quappen haben bei uns kein Mindestmass, deshalb befische ich die auch in der Tiefe, da man sie nicht zurücksetzen kann.
Mein vorheriger Post soll ein Gedankenanstoss an alle sein. Auch ich habe nicht immer alles richtig gemacht und mache es wohl manchmal immer noch. In deinem Fall würde ich aber so ein Fisch noch im Wasser abhängen und das ohne Foto.


----------



## Matthias_R (14. November 2022)

1.)  Mit kurz raus aus dem Wasser ging es schneller. Der Steg hat eine Höhe in der man nur bäuchlings liegend zum Wasser kommt.

2.) Auch wenn die Quappe kein Schonmaß hat, was machst Du mit einem kleinen Fisch? Und bist Du sicher, dass Du ausschließlich Quappen dort an den Haken bekommst? Wie Du angelst, ist mir Wumpe, ich bewundere dieses großen Fisch und gratuliere Dir dazu.
Aber in 45 m Tiefe Angeln ist ganz sicher nicht schonend für den Fisch, besonders nicht für Beifänge, also bleib auf dem Teppich.


----------



## jvonzun (14. November 2022)

es gibt zu dieser Jahreszeit keine Beifänge auf dieser Tiefe und kleine Quappen fange ich nicht, weil ich extra grosse Haken nehme.
Ja, aus dieser Tiefe überlebt kein Fisch, deshalb werden diese Fische auch alle gegessen. Da es in den Schweizer Seen genügend hat, ist es auch nicht schlimm, wenn man ein paar entnimmt.


----------



## sweazyy (15. November 2022)

Sollte erstmal reichen, im Ordner liegen durchaus noch ein paar mehr Bilder 
Aber das waren die aktuellsten, (2-3 Wochen alt).

Generell läuft es bei uns sehr gut, zu zweit, vormittags, 7-13 Uhr, immer 5-9 Stück ca. 

(schwimmen alle)


----------



## Matthias_R (15. November 2022)

So, damit keiner weint, ein mit 30 cm maßiger Barsch, dem es nun auch egal ist, wie man ihn anfasst. Herausgejiggt aus knapp 2 m.


----------



## Matthias_R (17. November 2022)

Anderenthreads schon gepostet:
Barsch, 31 cm, 1 Pfund.
Auch hier kein scheinbares Quetschen des Bauches.
Der Köder liegt daneben. Nach anfänglichen 0-Nummern entwickelt er sich zu einer "Bank".


----------



## Lorenz (18. November 2022)




----------



## Mescalero (18. November 2022)

Scheixxxwetter ist Beißwetter...


----------



## andyblub (18. November 2022)

Mein erster Meterhecht seit 25 Jahren. Vorgestern gefangen im Stillwasser (kleiner See) auf toten Köderfisch an der Driftpose, 2m entfernt vom Ufer am Schilf. Hatte 1.02m und schwimmt wieder (ab 75cm müssen wir bei uns zurücksetzen).


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (19. November 2022)

Petri an allen und ein besonderer Glückwunsch an Andy zu seinem ersten Meterhecht, der erste ist der schwerste. 
Nun ist es so weit, die Straßen weiß und Minusgrade. Letztes Wochenende ging es mal auf eine kleine Twitchtour in einem kleinen Yachthafen.(Ellbogensee-Mecklenburg)
Tatsächlich konnte ich hier zwei schöne Barsche und einen kleinen Esox im Flachwasser überlisten.




Danach sollte es noch einmal auf Mutter Esox gehen und tatsächlich gab es hier zwei schöne Bisse von denen eine Mutti kurz hing, die Rute krumm und am Ende ein schwerer Gegner, von einem Moment auf den anderen ist der Druck komplett weg , das Vorfach an der Öse vom Snap durch.

Euch ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## Achim Stahl (19. November 2022)

Moin,

nach Feierabend ging es heute noch schnell mit Bellyboat und Fliegenrute an meinem Hausgewässer um die Ecke.













Aber ich hatte die Zeit gut erwischt. Die Fische waren in Beißlaune. 

Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. November 2022)

Klasse Bilder.
Petri Heil!


----------



## Juma2110 (20. November 2022)

war schön ;-)


----------



## MikeHawk (20. November 2022)

Meine neue Heimat bescherte mir bei meinem 2. Versuch auf Meerforelle wahre Sternstunden.

Bei -5° und schneefall konnte ich 9 Forellen landen. Zahllose weitere habe ich noch verloren.

Zur absoluten Krönung hatte ich noch Kontakt mit einem kleinen Schwertwal.

Ps. An die mefo kenner. Ich hatte 3 fische zwischen 40-43 die für mich eindeutig nach absteigern aussahen. Kann das sein? Sollten die fische nicht erst ab 45 aufwärts zum ersten mal laichen? (Siehe 2. Foto)

Der erste fisch ist mit geschätzten 55cm ein klarer absteiger. Ist das generell normal im nov.? Dachte die bleiben länger in den flüssen.


----------



## Achim Stahl (20. November 2022)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Meine neue Heimat bescherte mir bei meinem 2. Versuch auf Meerforelle wahre Sternstunden.
> 
> Bei -5° und schneefall konnte ich 9 Forellen landen. Zahllose weitere habe ich noch verloren.
> 
> ...



Petri zu deinem erfolgreichen Angeltag!

"Schwertwal"??? Wo warst du denn fischen?

Absteiger im November sind in der Tat eher ungewöhnlich. Meistens fangen wir die ersten Mitte Dezember. Aber der Fisch auf deinem Foto ist definitiv ein Absteiger. Hatte wohl einen kurzen Auf- und Abstieg.

Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## MikeHawk (20. November 2022)

Habe noch mal genauer nachgeforscht weil mir die Finne für einen kleinen Schwertwal deutlich zu groß war. Dann kann es nur ein Orca gewesen sein.... unglaublich.
Die letzten Orcas nähe Oslo wurden laut Internet 2018 gesehen. Das war dann wohl mal mein Glückstag.

Achim Stahl Ich habe im äußeren Oslofjord gefischt.

Kannst du was zu dem Fisch auf dem 2. Bild sagen? Kann es sein das Mefos auch mit 40cm schon gelaicht haben?


----------



## Achim Stahl (20. November 2022)

MikeHawk schrieb:


> Kannst du was zu dem Fisch auf dem 2. Bild sagen? Kann es sein das Mefos auch mit 40cm schon gelaicht haben?



Hmm, der Fisch ist sehr schlank. Die Bauchseite ist aber nicht eingefallen, und die Afterflosse und Schwanzflosse haben keine Scheuerspuren vom Laichbettschlagen. Ich denke, der war nicht im Fluß.

Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (21. November 2022)

Moinsen,
bin am Samstag los gewesen.
5h angeln für diesen einen.
Wunderschönes Moppelchen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (21. November 2022)

Mensch, jetzt kommen hier aber klasse Beiträge und Bilder raus bei den letzten Posts.
Dickes Petri euch allen.
Vor allem aber an andyblub und deinem Meterhecht nach 25 Jahren. Sehr toll, darüber freut man sich dann sicherlich besonders. 
Aber auch die Bilder von Achim Stahl sind ja Mal richtig schön.

---

Ich war am Wochenende auch erfolgreich und hatte das Glück einen schönen Hecht zu fangen.





Ansonsten war es sehr zäh, denn für uns 5 war es der einzige Biss des ganzen Tages... wobei, das stimmt nicht ganz. Einen ganz Besonderen Biss und viel zu lachen hatten wir auch noch. 


__
		https://www.tiktok.com/video/7168089386347711749


----------



## Matthias_R (21. November 2022)

Ich bewundere die hier gezeigte Fotokunst.  Bei vielen Bildern, z.B. auch von Dennis, sieht man die Mühe, mit Licht und Hintergrund so zu arbeiten, dass ein anständiges Bild rauskommt.
Die Bilder von Achim Stahl sind eine Klasse für sich. Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie sie entstanden sind, aber es ist absolut ne Wucht.
Mir ist das nicht gegeben.
Ich erlaube mir dennoch, was einzustellen. 32 cm und 34 cm. 38 cm gingen sofort zurück, ohne Fotosession. Paar kleinere auch.
Aber, hey, "Raubfische sind zum Essen da".


----------



## Joeyhh (21. November 2022)

Gruß aus Schweden!


----------



## Achim Stahl (23. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Die Bilder von Achim Stahl sind eine Klasse für sich. Mir ist nicht ganz klar, wie sie entstanden sind, aber es ist absolut ne Wucht.
> Mir ist das nicht gegeben.



Danke für die Blumen!

Ist aber garnicht so kompliziert. Ich lasse im Drill einfach meine GoPro mitlaufen und ziehe mir anschließend aus den Videos die passenden Einzelbilder raus.

Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Matthias_R (23. November 2022)

Barsch, ziemlich genau 40.
Die Zanderfritte poste ich nicht...
Barschmoppelchen schwimmt wieder.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (23. November 2022)

Juhuu,

bei mir hat es eben mächtig getockt.
Mittag für Freitag -> safe.


----------



## Matthias_R (24. November 2022)

So. Gleiches Kaliber wie gestern. Und ebenfalls zurück ins Wasser. Auch wenn ich gerne Barsch esse: so ein großes altes Tier ist zu schade.


----------



## Matthias_R (27. November 2022)

Keine Trophäen, aber Küchengröße.


----------



## Slappy (27. November 2022)

Gestern das erste mal aufn Edersee gewesen und noch vom Ufer meinen Barsch PB auf 42 hoch gedreht

Achso, da es mein erster Rapfen war, ebenfalls PB mit 50cm


----------



## Finke20 (27. November 2022)

Petri zum PB Slappy, einen schönen Barsch hast du da gelandet


----------



## Matthias_R (27. November 2022)

Dickes Petri zum dicken Barsch. Und natürlich zum Rapfen.


----------



## Mescalero (27. November 2022)

Petri Slappy !


----------



## Karacho_Kurt (27. November 2022)

Petri slappy


----------



## MikeHawk (27. November 2022)

Heute gab es zwar keinen Wal kontakt aber mit diesem tollen 60er Überspringer einen absoluten Traumfisch für mich. 

Ausharren bei 2 grad, Sturm und regen hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Matthias_R (27. November 2022)

Cool...
Petri!


----------



## dawurzelsepp (27. November 2022)

Unverhofft kommt oft und dann gleich doppelt hintereinander da freut man sich um so mehr.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (28. November 2022)

Dickes Petri allen Fängern.

Ich war Donnerstag los und habe mich nach dem Blutabnehmen mit zwei anderen Anglern getroffen, die bereits am Spot waren.
Wir haben zu dritt mit Köderfisch geangelt. Ich habe meine erste Rute ausgelegt und wollte die zweite Aufbauen, da hatte ich direkt den ersten Biss und einen schönen 93er Hecht. Also ein zweiter Versuch die zweite Rute aufzubauen und schon ging die erste Rute an genau der Stelle wieder auf Reisen. Und es war erneut ein Hecht von 93cm. Und das alles in wenigen Minuten noch während des Aufbauens...

Wenn der Tag gut startet, ist der Rest des Tages in der Regel dann vorbei. Und so war es dann auch, was aber nicht weiter schlimm war. Zwei so schöne Fische direkt in der Früh ist doch klasse.









Gestern bin ich dann auch noch einmal los.
Wir haben uns drei verschiedene Stelle und Gewässer ausgesucht.
Zuerst einen Kanal an dem der Kollege nur einen Biss hatte. An einem Graben mit Verbindung zu einem großen See hat der Kollege dann einen Hecht gehabt.
Und am letzten Spot an einem trüben Polder hatte ich dann das Glück auf einen weiteren stattlichen Fisch.

Zwei richtig tolle Angeltage waren das. Die Frequenz gibt es seit Wochen überhaupt nicht. Dafür aber fast nur richtig gute und stattliche Fische. Gefällt mir


----------



## Mooskugel (28. November 2022)

Ein denkwürdiger Tag, den PB um satte 22 cm nach oben geschraubt. Zwar schon 2 Wochen her aber damit möchte ich mein Glück hier auch nochmal versuchen. Leider gibt es nicht so schöne Fotos, Handyknipse und Dunkelheit verträgt sich nicht wirklich


----------



## rustaweli (29. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ein denkwürdiger Tag, den PB um satte 22 cm nach oben geschraubt. Zwar schon 2 Wochen her aber damit möchte ich mein Glück hier auch nochmal versuchen. Leider gibt es nicht so schöne Fotos, Handyknipse und Dunkelheit verträgt sich nicht wirklich
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für ein Kescher? 
Herzliches Petri noch allen Erfolgreichen an der Stelle!


----------



## Mooskugel (29. November 2022)

rustaweli schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Kescher?
> Herzliches Petri noch allen Erfolgreichen an der Stelle!


Ist der hier in 80x70cm





						DAIWA Deutschland - Kescher / Landehilfen - PROREX Klapp-Bootskescher - Angelgeräte und Angelzubehör
					






					www.daiwa.de
				



Für den Uferangler, wie ich es bin würde ich den nicht weiterempfehlen. Als Bootskescher wie auch deklariert ist der ok. Wird halt noch aufgebraucht.


----------



## rustaweli (29. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Ist der hier in 80x70cm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Unfassbar... dachte mir beim Anblick noch das der super zu meinen Prorex Combos passen würde! 
Danke!


----------



## rustaweli (29. November 2022)

Mooskugel schrieb:


> Für den Uferangler, wie ich es bin würde ich den nicht weiterempfehlen. Als Bootskescher wie auch deklariert ist der ok. Wird halt noch aufgebraucht.


Für manche Gewässer, - und Uferzonen bei mir auf Barsch und Döbel passt der.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (29. November 2022)

Am 19.11. Wars bei mir endlich soweit. Der erste Hecht dieses Jahr. 
Da die Gesundheit dieses Jahr nicht ganz so nett zu mir ist, wird es wahrscheinlich auch der einzige bleiben. 
Mit 75 cm bin ich aber sehr zu frieden und das Jahr war doch ein wenige Hechtreich. 

Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (29. November 2022)

TrimmiBerlin schrieb:


> Am 19.11. Wars bei mir endlich soweit. Der erste Hecht dieses Jahr.
> Da die Gesundheit dieses Jahr nicht ganz so nett zu mir ist, wird es wahrscheinlich auch der einzige bleiben.
> Mit 75 cm bin ich aber sehr zu frieden und das Jahr war doch ein wenige Hechtreich.
> 
> Allen am Wasser ein dickes Petri


Dickes Petri, gehst Du immer mit deinen Fischen duschen


----------



## Mr. Sprock (29. November 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 424853
> 
> Ich erlaube mir dennoch, was einzustellen. 32 cm und 34 cm. 38 cm gingen sofort zurück, ohne Fotosession. Paar kleinere auch.
> Aber, hey, "Raubfische sind zum Essen da".


Da haben die Opis bestimmt ein langes Gesicht gemacht.


----------



## TrimmiBerlin (29. November 2022)

Meerforelle 1959 schrieb:


> Dickes Petri, gehst Du immer mit deinen Fischen duschen


Der durfte dort allein sein. Hatte irgendwie nichts anderes um ihn zwischen zu Lagern.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (30. November 2022)

da ich mal was schickes gefangen hab, gewinn ich ja vielleicht ....


----------



## Professor Tinca (30. November 2022)

Ein Forellopard!
Tolles Tier.


----------



## Hecht100+ (30. November 2022)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Ein Forellopard!
> Tolles Tier.


Ist das jetzt eine Seeforelle oder eine Tigerforelle, ich tippe auf letzteres.


----------



## hanzz (30. November 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Tigerforelle


Wieso heisst n die so, wenn das eigentlich nach Leopard aussieht?


----------



## Jakob2246 (30. November 2022)

Herbstgrundel beim Barsche ärgern.


----------



## Matthias_R (30. November 2022)

Jakob2246 schrieb:


> Herbstgrundel beim Barsche ärgern.


Das ist ja ein naturalistischer Köder...


----------



## salanka (30. November 2022)

Hier eine Zusammenfassung meiner weiteren Novemberfänge. Die abendlichen Zandertouren haben sich als kompletter Reinfall erwiesen, dafür wurde ich mit paar schönen Hechten belohnt, Ehre gerettet und Gewinnspielqualifikation geschafft ^^. 66, 71 und 76cm (in der Reihenfolge).
Aber die Hechte knallen zur Zeit ja auch bei vielen anderen Boardies nachts rein. Kann dann auch nur an alle Mitleser appellieren nachts ein Stahlvorfach zu nehmen, da fällt die vermeintliche Undursichtigkeit des Fluorocarbon auf Zander ja eh nicht ins Gewicht, aber am Gewässer sieht man es trotzdem immer wieder.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (30. November 2022)

lt pächter der anlage - seeforelle, knapp über 3 kg und 58 cm lang ...
0,18 hauptschnur und 0,18 fluo - auf n blauweissen spoon,
hat richtig spass gemacht, da geht es morgen wieder hin !


----------



## Mr. Sprock (30. November 2022)

Eine männliche Leopardenseeforelle mit islamischen Wurzeln.
Das es sowas gibt hatte ich nicht gewusst.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (1. Dezember 2022)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> da ich mal was schickes gefangen hab, gewinn ich ja vielleicht ....



Kann es sich hiernicht auch um eine Marmorforelle handeln ?


----------



## W-Lahn (1. Dezember 2022)

honig-im-kopf schrieb:


> lt pächter der anlage - seeforelle, knapp über 3 kg und 58 cm lang ...
> 0,18 hauptschnur und 0,18 fluo - auf n blauweissen spoon,
> hat richtig spass gemacht, da geht es morgen wieder hin !


Das müsste ein "Kärntna Laxn" sein, eine  Zuchtform der Bachforelle...


----------



## honig-im-kopf (1. Dezember 2022)

wie auch immer er genannt wird - ich fand ihntoll genug um ihn hier einzustellen.

versuche heute noch einen und ein paar saiblinge zu erwischen.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (1. Dezember 2022)

*Hier kommen die Gewinner für November:*

Slappy
Juma2110
sweazyy

Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet uns Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## Lichty (1. Dezember 2022)

Moin Raubfischer und Glückwunsch an die Gewinner,
ich starte mal den Dezember mit 105cm Pikepower...schwimmt natürlich weiter ;-)





Schöne Adventszeit und fette Beute wünsche ich Euch!


----------



## schwerhoeriger (1. Dezember 2022)

Lichty schrieb:


> Moin Raubfischer und Glückwunsch an die Gewinner,
> ich starte mal den Dezember mit 105cm Pikepower...schwimmt natürlich weiter ;-)
> Anhang anzeigen 425522
> 
> Schöne Adventszeit und fette Beute wünsche ich Euch!


Wunderschöner Hecht, Petri Heil.

Grussen Michael


----------



## laraque (2. Dezember 2022)

Heute konnte ich meinen ersten Dezemberhecht begrüßen. Hatte zunächst einen Biss der nach 4-5 Sekunden weg war. Auf dem Rückweg habe ich nochmal überlegt 10 Würfe an der Stelle zu machen und tatsächlich konnte ich den Hecht nochmal zum Anbiss überreden. Da mit ca 40cm unter dem Schonmaß durfte er sich noch im Wasser enthaken und konnte auf den Landgang verzichten. Daher auch kein Foto heute.

Lg


----------



## W-Lahn (2. Dezember 2022)

Petri in die Runde! Ich war für vier Tage mit Freunden zum Spinnfischen auf Mallorca. Fisch gab es reichlich, wir konnten uns ausschließlich von unseren Fängen ernähren. Anbei ein paar Impressionen & Fänge...


----------



## dawurzelsepp (2. Dezember 2022)

Bei schönen Schneefall und +2 Grad hab ich mich heute auch nochmal für 2 Stunden rausgetraut. Dank der neuen Regenhose vom großen Vogel die ich mir geleistet hab wars richtig angenehm und trocken. Mit dabei war diesmal die aus Resten gebaute Twisterrute mit entsprechenden Twistern. Einen Abnehmer gab es neben vielen Bissen und Schnurschwimmern.
Ich bleib den Bartdöbeln treu auch bei Schnee.


----------



## Achim Stahl (4. Dezember 2022)

Moin,

bei recht erfrischenden Temperaturen habe ich heute einen kurzen Adventsausflug mit Bellyboat und Fliegenrute auf einen nahegelegenen See gemacht. Langsam geführte Streamer sind jetzt wirklich der Schlüssel.






Die ganz große Muddi stieg heute nicht ein, aber so ein paar Halbstarke konnten einfach nicht wiederstehen. 

Nach zwei Stunden wurde es dann aber Zeit für den Heimweg und ein wärmendes geistreiches Heißgetränk.

Viele Grüße!

Achim


----------



## Dennis Knoll (5. Dezember 2022)

Mensch, hier sind wieder ein paar schöne Fänge und auch tolle Fotos dabei.
Dickes Petri. Vor allem auch der Winterwaller faszinierend.  

Ich war sowohl Samstag als auch Sonntag los und es ist immer wieder faszinierend, wie unterschiedlich die Angeltage sind.
Samstag war einer der wenigen Tage, an denen wir sehr viele Bisse hatten. Es gab drei Hechte für meinen Kumpel und mich, es hätte noch ein vierter viel größerer für den Kumpel sein können.

War ein schöner Tag, weil wir uns schon sehr lange nicht gesehen haben 
Ich wurde dann mit einer Granate von Fisch belohnt und bin sehr zufrieden.
Sonntag hingegen war eine komplette Nullnummer ohne Biss. Aber auch nicht schlimm nach einem so tollen Tag davor.


----------



## vermesser (5. Dezember 2022)

Ich auch mal...waren das Wochenende mal im Etablissement, bissel Vorrat für Weihnachten holen.


----------



## honig-im-kopf (7. Dezember 2022)

so, nu hat es auch mit dem saibling geklappt - vielleicht gewinn ich ja damit ...


----------



## Matthias_R (8. Dezember 2022)

Nach längerer Durststrecke (mit paar kleineren Barschen und nem untermaßigen Hecht) gab's heute Mal wieder einen guten Fisch.
Barsch, 38 cm. Unständehalber (blutige Kiemen) entnommen, obwohl eigentlich über meinem privaten "Küchenfenster".


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Dezember 2022)

-2 Grad, Gufi, 58 cm. Der Fisch für Silvester. Bossehecht. Dürfte für die nächste Zeit der letzte Angeltage sein.


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Dezember 2022)

Matthias_R schrieb:


> -, 58 cm. Beim Nachmessen unter besseren Bedingungen: 61 cm. 2 kg.


----------



## Rheinspezie (10. Dezember 2022)

Schöne Portions Größe, scheint auch wohlgenährt... Passt   

R. S.


----------



## Matthias_R (10. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Schöne Portions Größe, scheint auch wohlgenährt... Passt
> 
> R. S.


Passt so grad im Ganzen in die Röhre. Also die beste Größe für den Silvesterhecht.


----------



## Eisenkneter (10. Dezember 2022)

Mei vermutlich letzter für 2022. Ab morgen minusgrade, heute noch sonnig um die Null.


----------



## Rheinspezie (11. Dezember 2022)

Sieht gut aus, 

so 68cm.?

Wird der gegessen oder hat er Dich mit einem Hüpfer überrascht 

R. S.


----------



## Matthias_R (11. Dezember 2022)

90 cm.


----------



## Eisenkneter (11. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Sieht gut aus,
> 
> so 68cm.?
> 
> ...


74. Hat schon im Wasser geblutet. Hab ihn dann verschenkt, Frau isst nicht gerne Hecht und ich find ihn auch nicht soooo toll.


----------



## schwerhoeriger (11. Dezember 2022)

Hel,

Tag 14 ohne Schneider mir wird langsam Bange............ 
Es gab zwei Bisse drei Fische aber wie der kleine Scheisser in den Kescher gekommen ist frage ich doch!
Der hat keine Bissspuren oder so gehabt und ist davon geflitscht.

Grussen Michael


----------



## Mescalero (11. Dezember 2022)

Seinem Gesichtsausdruck nach war der schon im Breitmaul verschwunden. Armer Kerl, der hat doch sein ganzes Leben noch vor sich.


----------



## hanzz (12. Dezember 2022)

Das ist der Geppetto unter den Barschen


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (12. Dezember 2022)

Moinsen,
ich habe auf die letzten Tage auch noch einen erwischen können.
68cm
Der Köder ist direkt raus gefallen als ich ihn auf die Matte gelegt habt, deswegen gleich im Kescher gelassen, ein Foto und zurück gesetzt.

Mal schauen ob dieses Jahr noch etwas geht.
Allen anderen Petri und schöne Feiertage.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (12. Dezember 2022)

Dickes Petri allen. Schön das auch in der kalten Jahreszeit noch viele so fleißig am Angeln sind 

Nachdem ich bei meinem letzten Angeltag Schneider war, sah es gestern auch so aus, als würde nichts gehen.
3 Angler, 9 Ruten und nicht einen Biss. Egal mit wem man im Kontakt war, fast alle haben dieselben Probleme gehabt.
Doch am Ende hat sich dann doch noch eine Polder-Krokette erbarmt. Und zwar war es der seltenste Fisch, den es gibt, nämlich einen Hecht von 99cm. War auch verwundert, weil der für mich wesentlich kleiner ausgesehen hat.
Ein toller Fisch


----------



## jvonzun (14. Dezember 2022)

Habe mein Zandersaison abgeschlossen, nun heisst es warten auf die Seeforelleneröffnung.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (22. Dezember 2022)

War heut für ne Stunde an einer Eisfreien Stelle, durch den Regen und den milderen Temperaturen geht es zum Glück langsam zurück und das Fischen wird wider leichter.
Auf Gummifisch gab's heute keinen Biss daher wider auf Twister gewechselt. Paar Würfe später gab es dann diesen schönen Zander.


----------



## Rheinspezie (23. Dezember 2022)

dawurzelsepp schrieb:


> War heut für ne Stunde an einer Eisfreien Stelle, durch den Regen und den milderen Temperaturen geht es zum Glück langsam zurück und das Fischen wird wider leichter.
> Auf Gummifisch gab's heute keinen Biss daher wider auf Twister gewechselt. Paar Würfe später gab es dann diesen schönen Zander.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 427307


Wunderbar. 

Hat der den Twister im Dunkeln genommen? 
Wie lang war der Twister denn... Standard 9cm?
Petri! 

R. S.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Wunderbar.
> 
> Hat der den Twister im Dunkeln genommen?
> Wie lang war der Twister denn... Standard 9cm?
> ...


Ja im Dunkeln, war der selbe Twister wie beim Waller ein rot - weißer in glaube 8 oder 9 cm.
Farbe spielt aba keine Rolle, hab die anderen Waller mit Silber gefangen.


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Dezember 2022)

Danke Dir 

R. S.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Dezember 2022)

Hab nochmal gemessen sind 8 cm.

Auf einen 10 cm Twister gab's jetzt vormittag noch diesen Abnehmer


----------



## Rheinspezie (24. Dezember 2022)

Man stelle sich vor, der Rapfen würde noch schmecken, wie Lachs 

R. S.


----------



## dawurzelsepp (24. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Man stelle sich vor, der Rapfen würde noch schmecken, wie Lachs
> 
> R. S.


Das die Fische auch so glitschig sind.......ist mir doch glatt aus der Hand gerutscht


----------



## ado (25. Dezember 2022)

Hallo ihr,
Gut dass der Hund auch an Weihnachten raus will und der Rest der Familie zu faul bzw. zu bequem war um raus zu gehen. So konnte ich sowohl gestern als auch heute eine Stunde ans Wasser.
Es gestaltete sich dann auch deutlich erfolgreicher als die letzten Wochen.
Gestern erst einen kapitalen Ast gehakt, nachdem ich den Ast (hab die Zweige gesehen) die halbe Strecke da hatte, kam auf einmal Bewegung in die Sache. Hat sich ein Pike wohl den frei baumelnden Gufi hinter dem Ast gepackt. Er konnte die Schnur dann auch aus dem Ast befreien und ich konnte einen sehr gut genährten 74er Fisch fangen.






Da der Fisch extrem geblutet hat darf er als Filet aus dem Ofen demnächst auf den Tisch. Einen weiteren Fisch hab ich nach ein paar Sekunden wieder verloren.

Heute war dann der zweite Versuch. Nach ein paar Minuten gleich ein Biss. 





Danach wurde es turbulent. Erst hab ich einen besseren Fisch (vom Zug würde ich sagen 70-80) in der einzigen Holzansammlung weit und breit verloren. Is da rein gezogen und dann hat er die Hauptschnur durchgescheuert. 
Zwei Würfe später dann der nächste Kontakt. Der Fisch stand sehr gut unten kam aber mit. Vor meinen Füßen tauchte dann ein echt guter Hecht (definitiv 90+ eventuell sogar die Metermarke) auf, zog kurz in die Flussmitte um sich dort Richtung Oberfläche zu bewegen. Ich konnte alles schön beobachten. Der Fisch drehte sich, machte in der Drehung das Maul auf und schaffte es beim Schütteln den Gufi abzuschütteln und tauchte dann ganz gemütlich wieder ab. 
Kurze Enttäuschung machte sich breit. Aber hab dann noch weiter geworfen und tatsächlich noch einen Kontakt bekommen. Den knapp 70er konnte ich dann auch sauber landen. 





Danach ging es dann aber auch wieder heim zur Familie.


----------



## Angler2097 (26. Dezember 2022)

Schöner Hund


----------



## ado (26. Dezember 2022)

Angler2097 schrieb:


> Schöner Hund


Der Hund würde die Fische am liebsten selber landen


----------



## Mooskugel (26. Dezember 2022)

Beim Heiligabend angeln gab es noch einen Zander beim Drop-Shotten.


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. Dezember 2022)

Moin, 

Und das Plötzenfilet fängt doch... 

RaubFlunder


----------



## silverfish (27. Dezember 2022)

Rheinspezie schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Und das Plötzenfilet fängt doch...
> 
> RaubFlunder


Die haste doch uff 3 cm Miniturbotail gefangen.


----------



## salanka (30. Dezember 2022)




----------



## Professor Tinca (30. Dezember 2022)

Petri Heil! Schöne Tierchen.
Wo ist das?


----------



## salanka (30. Dezember 2022)

Petri dank! Auf den Kanaren


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (30. Dezember 2022)

Woohoo,

heute das erste mal mit einem neuen Angelbuddy los gezogen, nett war es.
Und schnipel schnapp hat es noch mit dem Ende 2022 Hecht geklappt.
Wunderschöne 89cm, makellos.

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr, bleibt gesund und Petri Heil.


----------



## Salmoniden-Fan (31. Dezember 2022)

Jahresabschlussfisch. Glatte 50


----------



## Angler2097 (1. Januar 2023)

ado schrieb:


> Der Hund würde die Fische am liebsten selber landen


Wir hatten auch mal so einen. Sind tolle Tiere.


----------



## f4c3onl1n3 (2. Januar 2023)

Frohes neues Jahr.
Uuuuunndddd wer sind die glücklichen letzten Gewinner aus dem letzten Jahr/Monat/Dezember?


----------



## Christian.Siegler (2. Januar 2023)

*Hier kommen die Gewinner für Dezember:*

Lichty 
W-Lahn 
salanka 


Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Bitte sendet uns Eure Adresse per Unterhaltung!


----------



## Lichty (2. Januar 2023)

Frohes neues Jahr an Euch und danke für den Gewinn.
Die Rute spende ich unserer Jugendgruppe da ist die Freude groß.

Fette Beute und viele Grüße


----------



## hanzz (4. Januar 2023)

Anglerboard Redaktion 

Moin Moin. Gibt es dieses Jahr keinen neuen Raubfischthread ?


----------



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. Januar 2023)

hanzz schrieb:


> Anglerboard Redaktion
> 
> Moin Moin. Gibt es dieses Jahr keinen neuen Raubfischthread ?


Ich leg mal einen an - wir sind momentan aber noch in Verhandlung mit Sponsoren wegen den Preisen...

Da is er:





						Raubfischfänge 2023
					

Raubfischfänge 2022   Auch dieses Jahr gibt es wieder den beliebten Raubfischfänge-Thread auf dem Anglerboard!  Momentan verhandeln wir noch mit Sponsoren für die Preise, aber Ihr könnt natürlich schon loslegen und Eure Fänge hier posten!  Sobald wir mehr wissen, aktualisieren wir hier...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (4. Januar 2023)

Ich finde aus diesem Anlass ist doch nochmal ein fettes Dankeschön an die gesamte Redaktion angesagt, das sie so etwas noch ermöglicht. Ja auch  allen Mietgliedern die hier mitmachen sei ein Dank ausgesprochen für die Teilnahme, Treue und sachlichen Diskussionen die hin und wieder auftreten können, was von gegenseitigem Respekt zeugt. So wünsche ich allen ein neues tolles Angeljahr 2023.


----------



## zanderhunter-nz (4. Januar 2023)

.....und *DANKE*


----------



## Minimax2 (Sonntag um 13:01)

schade. mitmachen ja nur mit Bild, oder?


----------



## silverfish (Sonntag um 13:05)

Minimax2 schrieb:


> schade. mitmachen ja nur mit Bild, oder?


Oder mit Aquarellzeichnung.
Aber bitte nur Bio- und vegane Farben !
Ironie aus.


----------



## Minimax2 (Sonntag um 13:07)

Ironie an: Du bist jetzt schon der AB - Clown 2023. Glückwunsch


----------

